# The Brutal Truth Thread



## ambyglam

Right folks, who is sick of people making the same mistakes over and over again?

Here is a place for you to point blank say the brutal truth.

Read up and research any animal BEFORE you buy it not after you have had it for a couple of weeks and things start going wrong!!! 

I have 4 crestie books and have read hundreds of pages worth of information online about them, have talked to breeders, and have friends who breed them that im always asking questions about various bits and pieces. As a pet owner you are always learning about your animals, but thorough research is essential to allow you to understand as much as possible in preparation for getting any desired species...this is a reptile forum...people here often know a fair bit,,,feel free to ask!


----------



## Tombo46

im busting to say something but I cant!


----------



## SteveCourty

Do it!


----------



## kirky1980

now you need to so spill it lol


----------



## Lozza.Bella

Tombo46 said:


> im busting to say something but I cant!



*DO it!!!!! 

*Ha ha.......... I'm gonna get another drink and maybe some popcorn................ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## berbers

Tombo46 said:


> im busting to say something but I cant!


come on!!!! we're all waiting now!!


----------



## woodrott

this should be a good thread to follow

ive my feet up and a bin of pop corn


----------



## GeckoD

Move it to the 18+!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

well i beleive everyone comes on here wih some good intent but what annoys the hell out of me although ive never directly given it but i see it all the time is somone asking for advice peole go out of thee way to help them by pointing them to others or merely commenting and then they go and do the complete opposite another one is that to an extent they are like oh my such and such isnt very well no one on here can give advice better than a vet move away from the screen and pick up the damn phone.

even if it means you cant afford a vet its still better to get some advice off someone qualified to deal with it.


----------



## SteveCourty

If you can't afford the vet don't buy the pet


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

SteveCourty said:


> If you can't afford the vet don't buy the pet


 I agree dont get me wrong but it happens and no matter what you say it aint gonna get through to certain people...

so for those who were in error for what ever reason if you cant afford it rather than moan and type and wait for a miracle pick up the phone 
it is better than doing nothing.


----------



## ambyglam

SteveCourty said:


> If you can't afford the vet don't buy the pet


insurance is better than a hefty bill...but folk just dont do it...silly ppl


----------



## GeckoD

stevecourty said:


> if you can't afford the vet don't buy the pet


we should get this one comment stickied!


----------



## berbers

Salazare Slytherin said:


> well i beleive everyone comes on here wih some good intent but what annoys the hell out of me although ive never directly given it but i see it all the time is somone asking for advice peole go out of thee way to help them by pointing them to others or merely commenting and then they go and do the complete opposite another one is that to an extent they are like oh my such and such isnt very well no one on here can give advice better than a vet move away from the screen and pick up the damn phone.
> 
> even if it means you cant afford a vet its still better to get some advice off someone qualified to deal with it.


this reminds me.... anyone heard from frank miller recently:whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

berbers said:


> this reminds me.... anyone heard from frank miller recently:whistling2:


whos that lol
jst of off get meself a vodka got loads off new year still.


----------



## SteveCourty

berbers said:


> this reminds me.... anyone heard from frank miller recently:whistling2:


He rehomed his beardie.I.think


----------



## Kamike

We don't know what lizard you will like or should buy

Put what ever you want in your 4x2x2 just read a book first and don't ask the question above

You will have to take your lizard to the vet, the tinternet cannot fix your lizard so don't ask us to or ask the two questions above

Dont ask any of the three questions above

Infact don't post on this forum, thats not what it here for and the clique will get upset.


----------



## SteveCourty

ambyglam said:


> insurance is better than a hefty bill...but folk just dont do it...silly ppl


Insurance is a con. Get a bank account and add to it every payday


----------



## ambyglam

SteveCourty said:


> Insurance is a con. Get a bank account and add to it every payday


Its sooooo not a con... my dogs vet bills cost way more then the insurance had cost me in payments!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Kamike said:


> We don't know what lizard you will like or should buy
> 
> Put what ever you want in your 4x2x2 just read a book first and don't ask the question above
> 
> You will have to take your lizard to the vet, the tinternet cannot fix your lizard so don't ask us to or ask the two questions above
> 
> Dont ask any of the three questions above
> 
> Infact don't post on this forum, thats not what it here for and the clique will get upset.


I LIKE THAT!!!!!!:no1: You know i can see this thread getting locked at some point lmao


----------



## snakeskinshoes

I went to a vet ince and got stung 50 quid for 2 shots of beytrill, since then Ive done all medicating myself. Theres nothing a vet can diagnose that cant be reasearched.. How do you think vets get thier knowledge.


----------



## Kamike

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I LIKE THAT!!!!!!:no1: You know i can see this thread getting locked at some point lmao


As long as the clique behave themselves it should be fine :lol2:


----------



## berbers

Kamike said:


> We don't know what lizard you will like or should buy
> 
> Put what ever you want in your 4x2x2 just read a book first and don't ask the question above
> 
> .


 
second this!! make your own :censor: mind up!!!


----------



## ambyglam

snakeskinshoes said:


> I went to a vet ince and got stung 50 quid for 2 shots of beytrill, since then Ive done all medicating myself. Theres nothing a vet can diagnose that cant be reasearched.. How do you think vets get thier knowledge.


research which provides decent information is undoubtedly difficult to find though...as many facts contradict each other.


----------



## Lozza.Bella

Kamike said:


> We don't know what lizard you will like or should buy
> 
> Put what ever you want in your 4x2x2 just read a book first and don't ask the question above
> 
> You will have to take your lizard to the vet, the tinternet cannot fix your lizard so don't ask us to or ask the two questions above
> 
> Dont ask any of the three questions above
> 
> Infact don't post on this forum, thats not what it here for and the clique will get upset.



Sooooooooooooo true!!!



snakeskinshoes said:


> I went to a vet ince and got stung 50 quid for 2 shots of beytrill, since then Ive done all medicating myself. Theres nothing a vet can diagnose that cant be reasearched.. How do you think vets get thier knowledge.


yeh but its contradicting info that leads to problems when you try to diagnose and medicate yourself......... I would rather go to a vet.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Kamike said:


> As long as the clique behave themselves it should be fine :lol2:


 haha this is rfuk RFUK no one behaves themselves lmao


----------



## snakeskinshoes

vetenary books ect are redily available


----------



## berbers

Salazare Slytherin said:


> whos that lol
> jst of off get meself a vodka got loads off new year still.


he was a young kid who clearly didnt know how to wipe his own :censor: let alone look after a reptile, and did exactly what you put in your earlier post. asked questions, was given plenty of sound advice and promptly ignored the lot and did some _very_ bizarre things with his dragon set up


----------



## Lozza.Bella

snakeskinshoes said:


> vetenary books ect are redily available



I suppose it's down to personal opinion, but vets don't study for 7 years if they could just buy a book and read it...................:whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

snakeskinshoes said:


> I went to a vet ince and got stung 50 quid for 2 shots of beytrill, since then Ive done all medicating myself. Theres nothing a vet can diagnose that cant be reasearched.. How do you think vets get thier knowledge.


well what ever works for you but always remember there have been cases where people have accidentally killed there animals through self medication one on here not long back if i recall but to be fair he didnt deny it and was gutted credit to him he didnt lie.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Lozza.Bella said:


> I suppose it's down to personal opinion, but vets don't study for 7 years if they could just buy a book and read it...................:whistling2:


 
meh you can read alot in a book and yeah its useful but i reckon a hands on practical approach to learning is the best thats why many of us have worked in rep stores for the hands on approach.


----------



## alspider

i agree with researching before buying pets but i cant see the problem with asking questions on here aswell- before buying. after all there wont be a forum if nobody talks it would just be a big list of information with a off topic section :lol2:


----------



## Tombo46

Don't post 1000 progress threads! Make one and add to it!

"such and such is getting better!"

"such and such ate a cricket today"

"such and such had a poo! (pic heavy)"

"such and such nearly died!"

"such and such loves me!"

"such and such fecal results are clear!"

IM HAPPY FOR YOU NOW SHUT THE KUP! 

tom


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Yea i used to think Id deffinatly always go to a vet then the one time I needed one baytrill 2 shots should sort it, I even had to tell the vet the ml/kg ratio.. I understand my risks when ever Iv medicated myself.. & years or not its still the same litrature, difference is they know it off the top of thier heads : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty

ambyglam said:


> Its sooooo not a con... my dogs vet bills cost way more then the insurance had cost me in payments!


I work for most of the uks biggest insurers as a plumner as most sub contract to us if I can tel you one thing its that insurance is a con. The two words insurers love the most..... not covered. You may be lucky atm but believe you'll habe a big bill one day and they won't pay it on a technicality


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

alspider said:


> i agree with researching before buying pets but i cant see the problem with asking questions on here aswell- before buying. after all there wont be a forum if nobody talks it would just be a big list of information with a off topic section :lol2:


asking questions is fair enough but lets say you want advice on heating for a corn snake and the majority say a heatmat and then someone buys a bulb from asda it explodes and harms the snake and they come on here moaning that there snake is injured gah they have no one to blame but themselves and no one to correct the injury other than a vet whats the point in saying oh my snake has glass wedged into its eye what can i do.


PHONE A BLOODY VET AND GET AWAY FROM THE RFUK SCREEN IS WHAT YOU CAN DO.


----------



## Lozza.Bella

Like I said before, it's down to personal opinion...............


----------



## snakeskinshoes

also if you look in my sig you'll see i mainly keep boas and the snake section isnt as friendly as the lizard section, alot of people get slated for asking questions, some do seem daft but if you dont know you dont know people cant understand that.. Iv stopped posting as much due to A holes. I joined the forum to talk to like minded people, just seems everyone constantly tries to out do each others knowledge or years worth of experience ect and thats not what its about.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

*lol*



Tombo46 said:


> Don't post 1000 progress threads! Make one and add to it!
> 
> "such and such is getting better!"
> 
> "such and such ate a cricket today"
> 
> "such and such had a poo! (pic heavy)"
> 
> "such and such nearly died!"
> 
> "such and such loves me!"
> 
> "such and such fecal results are clear!"
> 
> 
> IM HAPPY FOR YOU NOW SHUT THE KUP!
> 
> tom


I like this person :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

SteveCourty said:


> I work for most of the uks biggest insurers as a plumner as most sub contract to us if I can tel you one thing its that insurance is a con. The two words insurers love the most..... not covered. You may be lucky atm but believe you'll habe a big bill one day and they won't pay it on a technicality


Not a dig or anything like that just a light joke but isnt insurance just gambling on your own bad luck? :no1:


----------



## Dan P

SteveCourty said:


> If you can't afford the vet don't buy the pet


If everyone did that then the world would be a much better place


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tombo46 said:


> Don't post 1000 progress threads! Make one and add to it!
> 
> "such and such is getting better!"
> 
> "such and such ate a cricket today"
> 
> "such and such had a poo! (pic heavy)"
> 
> "such and such nearly died!"
> 
> "such and such loves me!"
> 
> "such and such fecal results are clear!"
> 
> IM HAPPY FOR YOU NOW SHUT THE KUP!
> 
> tom


:lol2: hmm, wonder who on earth that could be about?! :hmm: hehehe :2thumb:


----------



## Dan P

snakeskinshoes said:


> I went to a vet ince and got stung 50 quid for 2 shots of beytrill, since then Ive done all medicating myself. Theres nothing a vet can diagnose that cant be reasearched.. How do you think vets get thier knowledge.


7 years of studying and practice :whistling2:


----------



## Lozza.Bella

snakeskinshoes said:


> also if you look in my sig you'll see i mainly keep boas and the snake section isnt as friendly as the lizard section, alot of people get slated for asking questions, some do seem daft but if you dont know you dont know people cant understand that.. Iv stopped posting as much due to A holes. I joined the forum to talk to like minded people, just seems everyone constantly tries to out do each others knowledge or years worth of experience ect and thats not what its about.


we also keep a fair few royals and a few boas but I don't go into the snake section........... occasionally I nosey but very rarely post. I like lizards, and off topics :whistling2:


----------



## Lozza.Bella

dickvansheepcake said:


> :lol2: hmm, wonder who on earth that could be about?! :hmm: hehehe :2thumb:


Wonder if it's the same person I'm thinking about :whistling2:


----------



## Tombo46

dickvansheepcake said:


> :lol2: hmm, wonder who on earth that could be about?! :hmm: hehehe :2thumb:


Several people....


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Lozza.Bella said:


> Wonder if it's the same person I'm thinking about :whistling2:


I expect so :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

whats going on this is an oppurtunity to moan and the threads went dead.
everyone has something to be brutal about you see it on just about every thread and heres the chance and no one wants to know lmao


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Ah well that was far less interesting than i thought it would be! Maybe if people stopped starting pointless threads that have been done time and time again this place would be far less annoying! And no im not just talking about the what can i keep in a 4x2x2 or how much should my so and so be eating. Im also talking about the pointless threads where people complain constantly about the forum, or people on the forum, or questions asked on the forum! Just get over it and if you dont like it DONT READ IT!!!


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Dan P said:


> 7 years of studying and practice :whistling2:


I arent taking anything away from vets, im just saying £3 worth of baytril and syringe and 10 minuites of his time for £50... No thanks. Obviously if there was a major issue like surgery ect then its a different matter but the more run of the mill probs that pop up are very easy to self medicate.



Lozza.Bella said:


> we also keep a fair few royals and a few boas but I don't go into the snake section........... occasionally I nosey but very rarely post. I like lizards, and off topics :whistling2:


For the reasons I stated?

For the 1st time I looked in the off topic section tonight and It was funny some of the things in there.. Did love the pics of the adders, I want to go UK herping for the 1st time this summer, see what I can dig up.. Goona hastle Ginnerone as hes abit of a buff about it so Iv read


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

bumbleyjoe said:


> Ah well that was far less interesting than i thought it would be! Maybe if people stopped starting pointless threads that have been done time and time again this place would be far less annoying! And no im not just talking about the what can i keep in a 4x2x2 or how much should my so and so be eating. Im also talking about the pointless threads where people complain constantly about the forum, or people on the forum, or questions asked on the forum! Just get over it and if you dont like it DONT READ IT!!!


my royle had a poo today hehe
thing is it wouldnt take long to serach it onthe forum to see if theres a thread similar to it asnd just add to it.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Salazare Slytherin said:


> my royle had a poo today hehe
> thing is it wouldnt take long to serach it onthe forum to see if theres a thread similar to it asnd just add to it.


My BCC had a poo tonight too in his water bowl thank god, it was a monster :whistling2: Iv had a bailys dont judge me


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

snakeskinshoes said:


> My BCC had a poo tonight too in his water bowl thank god, it was a monster :whistling2: Iv had a bailys dont judge me


 
lmfao ******* : victory:


----------



## Lozza.Bella

snakeskinshoes said:


> For the reasons I stated?
> 
> For the 1st time I looked in the off topic section tonight and It was funny some of the things in there.. Did love the pics of the adders, I want to go UK herping for the 1st time this summer, see what I can dig up.. Goona hastle Ginnerone as hes abit of a buff about it so Iv read



yep 
you still get idiots in off topic....... but it's off topic so you can be an idiot back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Lozza.Bella said:


> yep
> you still get idiots in off topic....... but it's off topic so you can be an idiot back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I couldnt believe the hits that the gay and bi off topic chat had lol, I was looking for friends of mine, see if there was any revelations :lol2:

Do hedgehogs smell? My OH really wants one and its her Bday in Feb but I know nothing about them


----------



## Big Red One

Tried not to post on such a pointless, ridiculous thread, as no-one is in my gang and you are all just silly billys.....

Now go and be good, clean your water bowls every second day, keep your stats set to 0.1F of the temps the book/expert said and don't you dare use a substrate other than the ones I use or you'll all burn in hell for all eternity.

Anyway, none of you will be able to be as good as me, I'll still be the best even when I'm dead.




So ner............




:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## woodrott

Big Red One said:


> Tried not to post on such a pointless, ridiculous thread, as no-one is in my gang and you are all just silly billys.....
> 
> Now go and be good, clean your water bowls every second day, keep your stats set to 0.1F of the temps the book/expert said and don't you dare use a substrate other than the ones I use or you'll all burn in hell for all eternity.
> 
> Anyway, none of you will be able to be as good as me, I'll still be the best even when I'm dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ner............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


nice one

can i borrow that for my grave stone
with a small change the water bowl should be every day

mark:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Freakinfreak

And everything must be disinfected within an inch to it's (non)existant life. Oh, and you must use bottled water.


----------



## ambyglam

Lozza.Bella said:


> Wonder if it's the same person I'm thinking about :whistling2:


do they have a crestie lolllll


----------



## woodrott

Freakinfreak said:


> And everything must be disinfected within an inch to it's (non)existant life. Oh, and you must use bottled water.


 
disinfected oooooooo yes

bottled water no Ive a filter on the mains


----------



## ambyglam

snakeskinshoes said:


> I couldnt believe the hits that the gay and bi off topic chat had lol, I was looking for friends of mine, see if there was any revelations :lol2:
> 
> Do hedgehogs smell? My OH really wants one and its her Bday in Feb but I know nothing about them


the reason the gay thread is so busy is cos gay folk are wasters with nothing better to do than gossip! lolllll

only if u feed them wet catfood!

mines on biscuits and is fine!


----------



## snakeskinshoes

ambyglam said:


> the reason the gay thread is so busy is cos gay folk are wasters with nothing better to do than gossip! lolllll
> 
> only if u feed them wet catfood!
> 
> mines on biscuits and is fine!


Im such a homophobe I use catfood as bait, cant teach me shit about the tricks of that trade :whistling2:


----------



## ambyglam

snakeskinshoes said:


> Im such a homophobe I use catfood as bait, cant teach me shit about the tricks of that trade :whistling2:


catfood gets the lezzers in...cos they love cats, red wine and poetry lolllll


----------



## snakeskinshoes

ambyglam said:


> catfood gets the lezzers in...cos they love cats, red wine and poetry lolllll


Theres nothing further from your spectrum how would you know this?

I wondered where my cat went though =/


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Im kidding, I know where it went, I fed it to one of my boas :welcome:


----------



## ambyglam

snakeskinshoes said:


> Theres nothing further from your spectrum how would you know this?


well its just a feeling i have...i think i was a lesbian in a previous life!

i think thats why im now a dog loving, teetotaler who doesnt much like poetry...hahah


----------



## snakeskinshoes

ambyglam said:


> well its just a feeling i have...i think i was a lesbian in a previous life!
> 
> i think thats why im now a dog loving, teetotaler who doesnt much like poetry...hahah


I heard your an alchoholic mouse F**ker imitating the work of Nick Cave :whistling2: Just admit your straight tell the parents to let you back in the house and have a yum yum


----------



## ambyglam

snakeskinshoes said:


> I heard your an alchoholic mouse F**ker imitating the work of Nick Cave :whistling2: Just admit your straight tell the parents to let you back in the house and have a yum yum


Dont make me go back there!!!


----------



## snakeskinshoes

ambyglam said:


> Dont make me go back there!!!


:lol2: soz for high jacking your thread


----------



## ambyglam

snakeskinshoes said:


> :lol2: soz for high jacking your thread


nak its fine... i might even sex that crestie one day!!!


----------



## snakeskinshoes

ambyglam said:


> nak its fine... i might even sex that crestie one day!!!


*cough* tokay *cough*


----------



## ambyglam

snakeskinshoes said:


> *cough* tokay *cough*


oops

yeh tokay

lol

thats the second time ive done that...i wrote crestie instead of the word gecko yesterday!


----------



## ginnerone

Do i comment on this thread??????????

a more important question if i do is, will it get me banned???????

i shall refrain as my rants tend to be quite unpopular with the person they are aimed at and mods, they also end up being sig quoted as evidence lmfao.


----------



## ginnerone

ah well i'm gonna do it anyway.

Tokays are NOT a status symbol, people WON'T think your hard as nails or a superb keeper.

Tokays ARE a lovable, cudley (when tamed obviously) gecko NOT a killer savage that chases you round the room trying to rip you limb from limb like the film 'Aliens'.
They are no more aggresive than any other Gekko, or even any sticky foot gecko apart from the Rhac's obv.

Heat mats DON'T kill beardies. 

nutrabol is NOT a calcium substitute.

UV is NOT essential for every species.

being a complete SPOON is not an excuse.

Dyslexia is NOT and excuse for keeping reps badly either, i manage with numeric dyslexia.

rescuing an animal does NOT make you an instant superhero with powers to heal and keep anything.

not all rescues end with 'happily ever after'

rescuing is NOT a status symbol for your profile, its hard work and not a bragging point.

I HATE SPOONS, get a grip and read, you don't know so i give you a care sheet, you still don't know because you haven't read it and i'm not gonna phone you up and read it to you, READ IT AND STOP BEING A SPOON.

i find it difficult not to swear at people (oops sorry i thought it was a confetional).


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> Don't post 1000 progress threads! Make one and add to it!
> 
> "such and such is getting better!"
> 
> "such and such ate a cricket today"
> 
> "such and such had a poo! (pic heavy)"
> 
> "such and such nearly died!"
> 
> "such and such loves me!"
> 
> "such and such fecal results are clear!"
> 
> IM HAPPY FOR YOU NOW SHUT THE KUP!
> 
> tom


Lol tom i love your posts. 
I could really let rip but i shall keep my mouth shut for once and be a good girl


----------



## maddragon29

ginnerone said:


> ah well i'm gonna do it anyway.
> 
> Tokays are NOT a status symbol, people WON'T think your hard as nails or a superb keeper.
> 
> Tokays ARE a lovable, cudley (when tamed obviously) gecko NOT a killer savage that chases you round the room trying to rip you limb from limb like the film 'Aliens'.
> They are no more aggresive than any other Gekko, or even any sticky foot gecko apart from the Rhac's obv.
> 
> Heat mats DON'T kill beardies.
> 
> nutrabol is NOT a calcium substitute.
> 
> UV is NOT essential for every species.
> 
> being a complete SPOON is not an excuse.
> 
> Dyslexia is NOT and excuse for keeping reps badly either, i manage with numeric dyslexia.
> 
> rescuing an animal does NOT make you an instant superhero with powers to heal and keep anything.
> 
> not all rescues end with 'happily ever after'
> 
> *rescuing is NOT a status symbol for your profile, its hard work and not a bragging point.*
> 
> I HATE SPOONS, get a grip and read, you don't know so i give you a care sheet, you still don't know because you haven't read it and i'm not gonna phone you up and read it to you, READ IT AND STOP BEING A SPOON.
> 
> i find it difficult not to swear at people (oops sorry i thought it was a confetional).


This is my biggest one. You rescue, big deal. Can you really afford it? Probably not when you're then going to classifieds and asking for free stuff like housing and heating equipment.


Plus, I hate people who come on claiming to rescue that are blatently just on for freebies.


----------



## Willz0r2010

Tombo46 said:


> Don't post 1000 progress threads! Make one and add to it!
> 
> "such and such is getting better!"
> 
> "such and such ate a cricket today"
> 
> "such and such had a poo! (pic heavy)"
> 
> "such and such nearly died!"
> 
> "such and such loves me!"
> 
> "such and such fecal results are clear!"
> 
> IM HAPPY FOR YOU NOW SHUT THE KUP!
> 
> tom


If this is about the person I think it's about, I'm SO glad somebody brought it up.


----------



## Jeffers3

I tried hard not to, but can't resist a thread like this!

The thing that winds me up is the belief, expressed by some on this thread, that they can be their own vets! Yes, you can read all sorts of things. This is not research - it's just part of the research process. You also need to be able to understand what you've read and be aware that there may well be things that you don't know. A good scientist is not someone who knows what he knows, but one who knows what he doesn't. I'm a University Lecturer in a Health Department, who teaches scientific research principles amongst other things. However, I know that I'm not a vet!

Vets need exceptional qualifications before they start, so they are amongst the brightest of students. They also spend 7 years studying, including a lot of intensive practical experience. So they are bright and practical. I'm not saying they are perfect and immune from mistakes, but they are probably less likely to make a mistake than an "expert" who has read a couple of books and slagged off a few newcomers on RFUK. I often say that volume is inversely proportional to IQ. Intolerance is often proportional to lack of understanding.

Last, but not least, the view that vets are expensive is one that also makes me smile. For a start, it is very expensive running a veterinary practice. They have lots of overheads which must be paid for. Take your car in for a service at a dealer and look what they charge. Also remember, that you are not paying for a mechanic, but for a highly qualified professional, who will be earning a lot less than a medic, or a lawyer, for example. The other thing people forget is that someone who has spent 7 years qualifying, plus the two years doing A-levels, has missed out on 9 years of earning and probably accrued debts of £20k whilst studying. And, before anyone goes off on one about student lifestyle, frittering away all their money on beer etc., that simply isn't the case any more. Why the hell shouldn't they be rewarded for their efforts, anyway? I'll guarantee that they worked harder during those 9 years than most people who were at work during that period. A survey has shown that, on average, you don't break even financially from doing a degree until you are 45. If you do a PhD, you never break even. Vets are not that much different.


----------



## Ssthisto

ambyglam said:


> insurance is better than a hefty bill...but folk just dont do it...silly ppl


For the things I've had to take lizards to the vet for, insurance wouldn't have made any difference whatsoever. Insurance *does not cover* egg binding or any other breeding-related issue, even if the animal in question has never been exposed to a male.



snakeskinshoes said:


> Theres nothing a vet can diagnose that cant be reasearched.. How do you think vets get thier knowledge.


However, you cannot legally perform invasive procedures on your animals - and without a prescription from a vet, you cannot legally obtain Baytril, Fortum and other antibiotics. 



ginnerone said:


> not all rescues end with 'happily ever after'


Absolutely. People who want to "rescue" or take on "unwanted" animals have to be prepared for the worst. Rescue isn't a way to get free pets - it's a way to get very expensive vet bills with an animal attached, or a lot of heartache with an animal attached. Heck, the most expensive non-morph animal we have was "free to good home". His cage and equipment cost us an absolute fortune.

My list of brutal truths:

Reptiles are adapted to eat certain diets - what they eat in the wild is what they're adapted to eat. No, I don't care if X commercial breeder of Y species says that Z natural food is a wasted meal or that it's too expensive to feed them that way - if they eat it in the wild, it's because they're SUPPOSED to be eating it and their body is geared towards feeding on that diet. Used to be that people recommended you feed iguanas on dog food, because it makes 'em grow quick. That advice came from iguana farms raising animals that had to be grown fast because they were raising them for *meat*. No interest in longevity, no interest in health. Just fast growth for fast profit on an animal that didn't need to live any longer than to get to slaughterable weight. Sure, an obese reptile might be cute, but surely you want to keep your beloved pet for its normal, natural lifespan, not an abnormally short and unhealthy one?

Some reptiles just don't want to be handled. Yes, even beardies and leopard geckos. Forcing them to let you isn't going to make a tame reptile, it's going to make a reptile that plays dead to get the giant monkey to stop messing with it. Playing dead isn't tame, it's stressed to the eyeballs. If you want to try to make friends with a reptile that's scared of you and fits in that "don't want" box, try a hands-off approach to show it that you're not a giant grabbyhanded monster.


----------



## mandyT

I have to agree with the whole "Read about a pet before you buy it not after you have brought it" 

And another thing i have to moan about is. You give someone some good information or tell them to get to the Vet and they dont bother listing and ignore everything that has been said anyways. Or actually isnt bothered in their health atall and just does something thats gunna make it 10 X worst anyways


----------



## Lozza.Bella

ambyglam said:


> do they have a crestie lolllll


UUmmmm Nope



maddragon29 said:


> This is my biggest one. You rescue, big deal. Can you really afford it? Probably not when you're then going to classifieds and asking for free stuff like housing and heating equipment.
> 
> 
> Plus, I hate people who come on claiming to rescue that are blatently just on for freebies.



Yep that winds me up summart rotten............. That's the one Ambyglam!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## KDB

I blocked that person who posts an update on every animals action- problem solved!
Nothing much annoys me. Aside from previous mentioned stuff lol. I guess people don't use the search feature to check previous posts. (That irks me cos I do! Ha)


----------



## angelgirls29

mandyT said:


> I have to agree with the whole "Read about a pet before you buy it not after you have brought it"
> 
> And another thing i have to moan about is. You give someone some good information or tell them to get to the Vet and they dont bother listing and ignore everything that has been said anyways. Or actually isnt bothered in their health atall and just does something thats gunna make it 10 X worst anyways


Or takes advice from someone who is talking out their bottom rather than a respected person.
Even if everyone is saying the same thing they'll still only listen to that one person even if their advice isn't even logical!!!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly

maddragon29 said:


> Plus, I hate people who come on claiming to rescue that are blatently just on for freebies.


not the ones ususally for to found on preloved usuing the same usename as on here looking for free reps to sell on maybe?


----------



## Ssthisto

angelgirls29 said:


> Or takes advice from someone who is talking out their bottom rather than a respected person.
> Even if everyone is saying the same thing they'll still only listen to that one person even if their advice isn't even logical!!!!!


That's because people like the advice that sounds easy and free.


----------



## pigglywiggly

and like the advice they want to hear, rather than the truth


----------



## Lozza.Bella

I have the search facility for RFUK in my tool bar............... (geek I know) :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And I so forgot you could block people.......... Thanks for the reminder :2thumb:


To be honest my biggest bug is when you go into a forum and it's



*HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* (insert own useless info here)

You would initially think the world was about to implode with a thread title like that........... and then it's something like........... 
I cant find a care sheet for a whotsi-migadji.....................

*Google is you friend  *(quote taken from another user can't remember who...........:whistling2


----------



## Lozza.Bella

Seriously???? :bash: *LMFAO*!!


----------



## maddragon29

pigglywiggly said:


> not the ones ususally for to found on preloved usuing the same usename as on here looking for free reps to sell on maybe?


Thats the ones. Theres plenty of them.


----------



## pigglywiggly

Mmmm you`re sussed your local freeloaders too?


----------



## maddragon29

pigglywiggly said:


> Mmmm you`re sussed your local freeloaders too?


I dont use freeloader but i've sussed preloved and gumtree, its not difficult.

Theres a couple in edinburgh, luckily in the past when i've HAD to rehome animals i've rehomed them in my circle of friends. So I know where they are. If not, then they stay here.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Another one of my my brutal truths is that some people are asking for legit advice on something and many people jump to conclusions and criticise, the aim is to try and help that person so that they have a better understanding, I know when i first started out I had difficulty understanding what certain things had ment in the books and care sheets and constantly had to ask questions to help me understand.

I noticed before that some people seem to come across like they just want a free pet when claiming they are a rescue,
My aunty is a animal rescue more rabbits than reptiles i might add however but shes had alot over the years mice rats gerbils cats dogs, snakes lizards ts e.t.c you name it and she really struggles to feed herself... anyone looking to become a animal rescue serisouly needs to think very carefully about it you cant depend on donations.

I have tacken in unwanted animals in the past but that hasnt made me a animal rescue, I have 2 wonderful royle pythons and I have to respect whats happned to them in the past, they dont like being handled and I would never force them too, when cleaning them out they have just been coaxed into a pillowcase and thats it, Dont force animals to do things against there will.


----------



## Jeffers3

Wow - first time I've posted something possibly controversial on here and the thread hasn't combusted. Everyone agrees with me about vets, then?

I also think that if people simply used the search facility and read things, this forum would cease to exist very quickly! There are only so many possible topics for discussion and with several million posts on RFUK, it's almost certain that someone has had a discussion about X before. Not a lot of fun, though, just reading old posts.

If you don't want to chat to people, go to the library and read some books. This forum is supposed to be somewhere where we can share experiences. Nobody knows everything, although some people on here think they do! Debate, coupled to research is the way forward. Research involves reading, observation, inference, theorising and discussing. Even then, there should be an awareness that you might be wrong.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jeffers3 said:


> Wow - first time I've posted something possibly controversial on here and the thread hasn't combusted. Everyone agrees with me about vets, then?
> 
> I also think that if people simply used the search facility and read things, this forum would cease to exist very quickly! There are only so many possible topics for discussion and with several million posts on RFUK, it's almost certain that someone has had a discussion about X before. Not a lot of fun, though, just reading old posts.
> 
> If you don't want to chat to people, go to the library and read some books. This forum is supposed to be somewhere where we can share experiences. Nobody knows everything, although some people on here think they do! Debate, coupled to research is the way forward. Research involves reading, observation, inference, theorising and discussing. Even then, there should be an awareness that you might be wrong.


oh yes I think we are all agreed on the vet problems and yes while there I see your point of the forum ceising to exist I think the what people are trying to say is rather than clogging up unwanted and uneeded space why dosent people just use the search engine on the forum to look at other peoples threads with the same or similar problems ordiscussion and if it is the smae just add onto t or join in. like many people have said you see the same querstions asked repeatedly every single day and yeah it can get annoying how many threads have got what can i get? blah blah blah that question is easily searched in the search engine rather than typoing the same question today which i know someone will lmao.

nothing wrong it chatting but youcan only chat about the same thns a numbr of times lol


----------



## Tombo46

ginnerone said:


> ah well i'm gonna do it anyway.
> 
> Tokays are NOT a status symbol, people WON'T think your hard as nails or a superb keeper.
> 
> Tokays ARE a lovable, cudley (when tamed obviously) gecko NOT a killer savage that chases you round the room trying to rip you limb from limb like the film 'Aliens'.
> They are no more aggresive than any other Gekko, or even any sticky foot gecko apart from the Rhac's obv.
> 
> Heat mats DON'T kill beardies.
> 
> nutrabol is NOT a calcium substitute.
> 
> UV is NOT essential for every species.
> 
> being a complete SPOON is not an excuse.
> 
> Dyslexia is NOT and excuse for keeping reps badly either, i manage with numeric dyslexia.
> 
> rescuing an animal does NOT make you an instant superhero with powers to heal and keep anything.
> 
> not all rescues end with 'happily ever after'
> 
> rescuing is NOT a status symbol for your profile, its hard work and not a bragging point.
> 
> I HATE SPOONS, get a grip and read, you don't know so i give you a care sheet, you still don't know because you haven't read it and i'm not gonna phone you up and read it to you, READ IT AND STOP BEING A SPOON.
> 
> i find it difficult not to swear at people (oops sorry i thought it was a confetional).


Got to be honest here....I was slightly disappointed by this post.....

And its a well known fact that the more Tokays you own he HARDER you are. However cresties have the reverse effect. This makes anbyglam a fairy who has the occasional day where he is Rambo....

Tom


----------



## vetdebbie

Jeffers3 said:


> I tried hard not to, but can't resist a thread like this!
> 
> The thing that winds me up is the belief, expressed by some on this thread, that they can be their own vets! Yes, you can read all sorts of things. This is not research - it's just part of the research process. You also need to be able to understand what you've read and be aware that there may well be things that you don't know. A good scientist is not someone who knows what he knows, but one who knows what he doesn't. I'm a University Lecturer in a Health Department, who teaches scientific research principles amongst other things. However, I know that I'm not a vet!
> 
> Vets need exceptional qualifications before they start, so they are amongst the brightest of students. They also spend 7 years studying, including a lot of intensive practical experience. So they are bright and practical. I'm not saying they are perfect and immune from mistakes, but they are probably less likely to make a mistake than an "expert" who has read a couple of books and slagged off a few newcomers on RFUK. I often say that volume is inversely proportional to IQ. Intolerance is often proportional to lack of understanding.
> 
> Last, but not least, the view that vets are expensive is one that also makes me smile. For a start, it is very expensive running a veterinary practice. They have lots of overheads which must be paid for. Take your car in for a service at a dealer and look what they charge. Also remember, that you are not paying for a mechanic, but for a highly qualified professional, who will be earning a lot less than a medic, or a lawyer, for example. The other thing people forget is that someone who has spent 7 years qualifying, plus the two years doing A-levels, has missed out on 9 years of earning and probably accrued debts of £20k whilst studying. And, before anyone goes off on one about student lifestyle, frittering away all their money on beer etc., that simply isn't the case any more. Why the hell shouldn't they be rewarded for their efforts, anyway? I'll guarantee that they worked harder during those 9 years than most people who were at work during that period. A survey has shown that, on average, you don't break even financially from doing a degree until you are 45. If you do a PhD, you never break even. Vets are not that much different.



I think I love you!

2 points just to qualify the accuracy of you post. It is 'only' 5 years at Uni, 6 if you go to Cambridge. And I just googled some job adverts for qualifed car mechanics, and actually the salary differential between them and vets may not be as large as you think..........


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> Lol tom i love your posts.
> I could really let rip but i shall keep my mouth shut for once and be a good girl


I try. I'm getting more and more grumpy as time goes on though...don't know why...

And why not let rip! That's what this threads for. The original thing I wanted to say has had to be kept quiet though....

I'm you're really tempted just PM it me 

Tom


----------



## mandyT

angelgirls29 said:


> Or takes advice from someone who is talking out their bottom rather than a respected person.
> Even if everyone is saying the same thing they'll still only listen to that one person even if their advice isn't even logical!!!!!


 
long and short of it is... they only listen to what they wanna heard... E.G they dont want to take the animal to vet coz of reasons so they listen to the advice about not taking it to the vets and wonders why it died


----------



## danhunt999

Salazare Slytherin said:


> well i beleive everyone comes on here wih some good intent but what annoys the hell out of me although ive never directly given it but i see it all the time is somone asking for advice peole go out of thee way to help them by pointing them to others or merely commenting and then they go and do the complete opposite another one is that to an extent they are like oh my such and such isnt very well no one on here can give advice better than a vet move away from the screen and pick up the damn phone.
> 
> even if it means you cant afford a vet its still better to get some advice off someone qualified to deal with it.


 another anyoing thing is when people ask a question and then swear at anyone who diagrees with what their doing(there was a bloke called lizardboy4 or something that did this a while back) why ask a question


----------



## Golgarth

A huge post count does not make a good reptile keeper, and a low count does not make you a newbie keeper.

Your setup does not have to be a sterile environment 

Owning 40 hatchlings within 2 months does not make you an expert

Failing to listen and read means you aren't worth helping

Buying an animal from a shop because you "couldn't leave it there in that state" just funds bad shops, stop doing it, go buy one from a good shop/breeder.


The Internet is not a place for 100% fact, it is a place where you find 99% personal opinion.

Because you can breed corns/beardies does not make you an expert breeder.



Soooooo many more, but I'll stop while I'm ahead


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

danhunt999 said:


> another anyoing thing is when people ask a question and then swear at anyone who diagrees with what their doing(there was a bloke called lizardboy4 or something that did this a while back) why ask a question


 :no1: yup thas anotherone lol and I was just looking at some posts aout iguana vivs there in the habitat pictures that has just proved that exact point.


----------



## iHorror

maddragon29 said:


> Plus, I hate people who come on claiming to rescue that are blatently just on for freebies.


 and are then sold on..........


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> I try. I'm getting more and more grumpy as time goes on though...don't know why...
> 
> And why not let rip! That's what this threads for. The original thing I wanted to say has had to be kept quiet though....
> 
> I'm you're really tempted just PM it me
> 
> Tom


lol this place makes you grumpy. 
The main thing I want to say I cant ether .....I have a feeling its about the same person though.......

Few things that REALLY P$&s me off are....

Just because a reptile shop told you something it does not mean its correct....

If someones viv isnt the same as yours it doesnt mean its wrong...people do things differently. 

Keeping your rep on something other than Kitchen roll/lino does not mean it will die a horrific death because it has decided its substrate looks tastier than its veg/livefood. 

Keeping reps for a long time does not make you a expert....Ive kept them for over 15 years and I learn new things everyday. 

Dont tell people your taking on a rescue because you couldnt bear too see the lizard/snake/dog/cat/frog/flea suffer anylonger as its previous owner was obs the spawn of hitler & satan. It was free and you wanted everyone to tell you what a fantastic person you are for taking in the poor animal. 

and DONT do a thread with HUGE LETTERS ASKING FOR HELP URGENT ...if its that f*&king urgent go to a vet...DONT come on RFUK asking us to help and then get arsey when we tell you it needs a vet. 

And last of all DONT LIE !!! 

ooppss one last one ....I really dont want to see pictures of lizards crap, if your worried contact Vet/PALS we dont have microscopic eyes and cannot tell you if your rep has parasites by looking at a pic of its crap....People wouldnt like it if I posted pics of my crap asking if it was normal.


----------



## Willz0r2010

Tds79 said:


> ooppss one last one ....I really dont want to see pictures of lizards crap, if your worried contact Vet/PALS we dont have microscopic eyes and cannot tell you if your rep has parasites by looking at a pic of its crap....People wouldnt like it if I posted pics of my crap asking if it was normal.



That can only be about one person. I only use the lizard section to laugh at their posts then hide in the snake section again.


----------



## Tds79

Willz0r2010 said:


> That can only be about one person. I only use the lizard section to laugh at their posts then hide in the snake section again.


:lol2: I hide there too


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tds79 said:


> lol this place makes you grumpy.
> The main thing I want to say I cant ether .....I have a feeling its about the same person though.......
> 
> Few things that REALLY P$&s me off are....
> 
> Just because a reptile shop told you something it does not mean its correct....
> 
> If someones viv isnt the same as yours it doesnt mean its wrong...people do things differently.
> 
> Keeping your rep on something other than Kitchen roll/lino does not mean it will die a horrific death because it has decided its substrate looks tastier than its veg/livefood.
> 
> Keeping reps for a long time does not make you a expert....Ive kept them for over 15 years and I learn new things everyday.
> 
> Dont tell people your taking on a rescue because you couldnt bear too see the lizard/snake/dog/cat/frog/flea suffer anylonger as its previous owner was obs the spawn of hitler & satan. It was free and you wanted everyone to tell you what a fantastic person you are for taking in the poor animal.
> 
> and DONT do a thread with HUGE LETTERS ASKING FOR HELP URGENT ...if its that f*&king urgent go to a vet...DONT come on RFUK asking us to help and then get arsey when we tell you it needs a vet.
> 
> *And last of all DONT LIE !!! *
> 
> ooppss one last one ....I really dont want to see pictures of lizards crap, if your worried contact Vet/PALS we dont have microscopic eyes and cannot tell you if your rep has parasites by looking at a pic of its crap....People wouldnt like it if I posted pics of my crap asking if it was normal.



There were some absolutely fantastic lies going on the other day. Claiming to have kept lizards for longer than you have even been alive is just idiotic, especially when you have already stated your age on another thread :bash: ....was funny though


----------



## Tds79

dickvansheepcake said:


> There were some absolutely fantastic lies going on the other day. Claiming to have kept lizards for longer than you have even been alive is just idiotic, especially when you have already stated your age on another thread :bash: ....was funny though


:lol2: was that the 12 year old that had been a iggy keeper for 20 years ?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tds79 said:


> :lol2: was that the 12 year old that had been a iggy keeper for 20 years ?


:lol2: yep! hehe That kid is a prime example of how not to act on the forum!

1. Lying his a** off to try and make himself more credible.
2. Giving out ridiculous advise claiming it must be correct because his uncle told him so.
3. Swearing and calling people names when it was pointed out that he was obviously wrong!

He's probably done more too but I'll leave it there or I'll probably rant on all day!


----------



## Tds79

dickvansheepcake said:


> :lol2: yep! hehe That kid is a prime example of how not to act on the forum!
> 
> 1. Lying his a** off to try and make himself more credible.
> 2. Giving out ridiculous advise claiming it must be correct because his uncle told him so.
> 3. Swearing and calling people names when it was pointed out that he was obviously wrong!
> 
> He's probably done more too but I'll leave it there or I'll probably rant on all day!


He went on the snake section saying he was being bullied :lol2:


----------



## danhunt999

dickvansheepcake said:


> There were some absolutely fantastic lies going on the other day. Claiming to have kept lizards for longer than you have even been alive is just idiotic, especially when you have already stated your age on another thread :bash: ....was funny though


yeah i saw that some gay called lizardboy or something. that was funny:lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tds79 said:


> He went on the snake section saying he was being bullied :lol2:


haha really!? That's ridiculous! He just got caught out, then started calling me, and others I think, names and swearing at everyone! He asked a mod to shut the thread down eventually. What a boob!


----------



## hippyhaplos

snakeskinshoes said:


> . Theres nothing a vet can diagnose that cant be reasearched.. How do you think vets get thier knowledge.


Blood tests can't be done at home, yet are a major diagnostic tool.



Jeffers3 said:


> I tried hard not to, but can't resist a thread like this!
> 
> The thing that winds me up is the belief, expressed by some on this thread, that they can be their own vets! Yes, you can read all sorts of things. This is not research - it's just part of the research process. You also need to be able to understand what you've read and be aware that there may well be things that you don't know. A good scientist is not someone who knows what he knows, but one who knows what he doesn't. I'm a University Lecturer in a Health Department, who teaches scientific research principles amongst other things. However, I know that I'm not a vet!
> 
> Vets need exceptional qualifications before they start, so they are amongst the brightest of students. They also spend 7 years studying, including a lot of intensive practical experience. So they are bright and practical. I'm not saying they are perfect and immune from mistakes, but they are probably less likely to make a mistake than an "expert" who has read a couple of books and slagged off a few newcomers on RFUK. I often say that volume is inversely proportional to IQ. Intolerance is often proportional to lack of understanding.
> 
> Last, but not least, the view that vets are expensive is one that also makes me smile. For a start, it is very expensive running a veterinary practice. They have lots of overheads which must be paid for. Take your car in for a service at a dealer and look what they charge. Also remember, that you are not paying for a mechanic, but for a highly qualified professional, who will be earning a lot less than a medic, or a lawyer, for example. The other thing people forget is that someone who has spent 7 years qualifying, plus the two years doing A-levels, has missed out on 9 years of earning and probably accrued debts of £20k whilst studying. And, before anyone goes off on one about student lifestyle, frittering away all their money on beer etc., that simply isn't the case any more. Why the hell shouldn't they be rewarded for their efforts, anyway? I'll guarantee that they worked harder during those 9 years than most people who were at work during that period. A survey has shown that, on average, you don't break even financially from doing a degree until you are 45. If you do a PhD, you never break even. Vets are not that much different.


Totally agree!!! I done work experience in my local vets for just over 3 years- Practise owner drove a second hand Citreon. This is someone who got 5 A's at higher, then several Advanced Highers before spending 5 years of her life studying and on placement. Her workload was that great that she couldn't have a job whilst at uni. All for what? To get whinged and moaned about for charging £10 for a consultation- show me a psychic that would entertain you for a minute with drivel for that? If a doctor diagnoses cancer, you get referred to Oncology. If you develop a heart problem, you get referred to Cardiology. If you're involved in a serious accident, you get taken to A & E then spend time in ICU. If any of this happens to your animal, where do you go? That's right... your vet! Your vet is the expert in all areas... ok some may not be totally clued up on reps or birds for example, but for what they charge who is anyone to grumble? If we didn't have an NHS, and were made to pay for our own treatment £10 an hour would be an absolute bargain! 

Slightly off topic... My aunt and uncle have 2 disabled children, he's a vet and she's a GP. One had to give up work to stay at home with the kids- there was no doubting who it was going to be- He said that they'd struggle keeping things together if she gave up her work and relied on his income.



Jeffers3 said:


> Wow - first time I've posted something possibly controversial on here and the thread hasn't combusted. Everyone agrees with me about vets, then?


I sure do!


----------



## danhunt999

Tds79 said:


> He went on the snake section saying he was being bullied :lol2:


:lol2:what an idiot



dickvansheepcake said:


> haha really!? That's ridiculous! He just got caught out, then started calling me, and others I think, names and swearing at everyone! He asked a mod to shut the thread down eventually. What a boob!


 he asked a mod to shut the thread AND claimed he was being bullied hes a total p*nis:lol2::lol2:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Alots being said since my drunkeness last night :2thumb:

Obviously, and I think I posted this, or maybe just meant to =/, Id need to go to a vets for broken bones or surgery ext but what I was trying to say is things that have come up where people would usually seek a vet, I have not I've read books ect and being able to diagnose and treat myself and all my 'crew' are happy and healthy and you're :welcome: to come and look..

Theres people in my line of work being doing it 30 - 40 years who arent worth the paper thier qualification is printed on so dont bang on about years in training or test that have had to be sat or years of on job experience.

And there was something else but ive forgotten :Na_Na_Na_Na:

*Remembered*Who are you all talking about who's a boob??


----------



## justme

fab thread v funny :lol2: but oh so true xxx


----------



## dickvansheepcake

danhunt999 said:


> :lol2:what an idiot
> 
> he asked a mod to shut the thread AND claimed he was being bullied hes a total p*nis:lol2::lol2:


Yep the mod appologised for having to shut it down though! And stuck the boot in by saying that they keep their beardies at higher temps than lizardboy was saying! Made me giggle


----------



## dickvansheepcake

snakeskinshoes said:


> Alots being said since my drunkeness last night :2thumb:
> 
> Obviously, and I think I posted this, or maybe just meant to =/, Id need to go to a vets for broken bones or surgery ext but what I was trying to say is things that have come up where people would usually seek a vet, I have not I've read books ect and being able to diagnose and treat myself and all my 'crew' are happy and healthy and you're :welcome: to come and look..
> 
> Theres people in my line of work being doing it 30 - 40 years who arent worth the paper thier qualification is printed on so dont bang on about years in training or test that have had to be sat or years of on job experience.
> 
> And there was something else but ive forgotten :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> **Remembered*Who are you all talking about who's a boob?*?


 
This is the thread we're on about! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/629970-beardie-temps-advice.html


----------



## danhunt999

dickvansheepcake said:


> Yep the mod appologised for having to shut it down though! And stuck the boot in by saying that they keep their beardies at higher temps than lizardboy was saying! Made me giggle


:lol2:even the mod disagreed with him:lol2:


----------



## Dan P

Just caught up on this thread, i agree with all of the things about the vets. If you dont ever want to spend money on going to the vets then why bother getting a pet in the first place. You have to be prepared. It's not like you are going to go your whole life without ever going to the doctors so why expect a pet to do the same?


----------



## Dan P

dickvansheepcake said:


> This is the thread we're on about! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/629970-beardie-temps-advice.html


That guy got completley owned by Meko lol and also have beardies even been bred in captivity for 50 years?


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Dan P said:


> Just caught up on this thread, i agree with all of the things about the vets. If you dont ever want to spend money on going to the vets then why bother getting a pet in the first place. You have to be prepared. It's not like you are going to go your whole life without ever going to the doctors so why expect a pet to do the same?


 
Thats not what I said, you're twisting my words. I said I arent paying over the odds for baytrill which costs next to F.A when I can get it online.

Do you ever buy the toothpastes ect that your dentist advertise in thier practices? NO because its overpriced and you can get it cheaper at the super market.


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> ...People wouldnt like it if I posted pics of my crap asking if it was normal.


Speak for yourself...


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> :lol2: was that the 12 year old that had been a iggy keeper for 20 years ?


God Jenny. He had been keeping 4 iggies for 4 years. That makes him have 20 years experience! Everybody know that! Stop bullying the poor kid!

Tom


----------



## Jeffers3

snakeskinshoes said:


> Thats not what I said, you're twisting my words. I said I arent paying over the odds for baytrill which costs next to F.A when I can get it online.
> 
> Do you ever buy the toothpastes ect that your dentist advertise in thier practices? NO because its overpriced and you can get it cheaper at the super market.


 
I think you've misunderstood the pricing structure in the vet's practice. The expertise in diagnosis and treatment has been partially passed on in the cost of the medication.

If you know what to prescribe and you're absolutely sure your "expertise" is up to it, by all means treat the animal yourself. Buy the medication elsewhere and drive all your local vets out of business if you want. However, don't kid yourself that having a few pets, reading a few books and lecturing to people on here is a substitute for a veterinary degree. If you want cheap service, then carry on as you are and we'll end up with nothing but vet "supermarkets". I can see it now - "Vets at Home". That'll give you something to moan about!


----------



## danhunt999

Tombo46 said:


> God Jenny. He had been keeping 4 iggies for 4 years. That makes him have 20 years experience! Everybody know that! Stop bullying the poor kid!
> 
> Tom


are you being serious :lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

danhunt999 said:


> are you being serious :lol2:


hahaha no, I don't think he's being serious somehow...if he is then he's in for a good :whip:

Jen


----------



## Dan P

Jeffers3 said:


> I think you've misunderstood the pricing structure in the vet's practice. The expertise in diagnosis and treatment has been partially passed on in the cost of the medication.
> 
> If you know what to prescribe and you're absolutely sure your "expertise" is up to it, by all means treat the animal yourself. Buy the medication elsewhere and drive all your local vets out of business if you want. However, don't kid yourself that having a few pets, reading a few books and lecturing to people on here is a substitute for a veterinary degree. If you want cheap service, then carry on as you are and we'll end up with nothing but vet "supermarkets". I can see it now - "Vets at Home". That'll give you something to moan about!


"Vets at Home" would probally be the worst shop known to man. Only hiring vet school dropouts for cheap labour


----------



## Dan P

Tombo46 said:


> God Jenny. He had been keeping 4 iggies for 4 years. That makes him have 20 years experience! Everybody know that! Stop bullying the poor kid!
> 
> Tom


Also 4x4 is 16. Not 20:whistling2:


----------



## ReptileRoss

This has probably been already been said, but:

"Having a big collection does not mean you're a better keeper." 

Obviously there are plenty of people who are have a big collection because they have been keeping reptiles for a longer time, and are more likely to treat them better, but there are plenty of people who keep a cornsnake for a week and instantly go out and buy more.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Jeffers3 said:


> I think you've misunderstood the pricing structure in the vet's practice. The expertise in diagnosis and treatment has been partially passed on in the cost of the medication.
> 
> If you know what to prescribe and you're absolutely sure your "expertise" is up to it, by all means treat the animal yourself. Buy the medication elsewhere and drive all your local vets out of business if you want. However, don't kid yourself that having a few pets, reading a few books and lecturing to people on here is a substitute for a veterinary degree. If you want cheap service, then carry on as you are and we'll end up with nothing but vet "supermarkets". I can see it now - "Vets at Home". That'll give you something to moan about!


 
Somehow I dont think me buying baytrill once in a while is going to drive vets across the world out of buisness but I admire your enthusiasm.. I havent lectured I said I self medicate. Iv read more than afew books TBH.. I arent going to dignify you with another response because clearly your looking for an argument, go slate someone elses views.


----------



## Tds79

danhunt999 said:


> are you being serious :lol2:


 he is'nt but the 12 year old was lol 



Tombo46 said:


> God Jenny. He had been keeping 4 iggies for 4 years. That makes him have 20 years experience! Everybody know that! Stop bullying the poor kid!
> 
> Tom


Who is jenny ? 


Tombo46 said:


> Speak for yourself...


Lol think thats a whole new thread for 18 +


----------



## Tombo46

dickvansheepcake said:


> hahaha no, I don't think he's being serious somehow...if he is then he's in for a good :whip:
> 
> Jen


I was definitely, without a doubt being 100% serious....

Now whip me....


----------



## danhunt999

Tombo46 said:


> I was definitely, without a doubt being 100% serious....
> 
> Now whip me....


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tombo46 said:


> I was definitely, without a doubt being 100% serious....
> 
> Now whip me....


Don't tempt me, not administered a good whipping in a while :devil:


----------



## Tds79

its ok i now know who jenny is


----------



## Tombo46

Dan P said:


> Also 4x4 is 16. Not 20:whistling2:


Give me a break. I'd only just woken up!

And to think I own my own business! No wonder takings are down....

Tom


----------



## tyrannosaurus

just read that lizard boy topic
what a weapon

on another note this is an interestingly funny thread.
lots of humour but lots of FACTS.


----------



## danhunt999

tyrannosaurus said:


> just read that lizard boy topic
> what a weapon
> 
> on another note this is an interestingly funny thread.
> lots of humour but lots of FACTS.


what do you mean what a weapon


----------



## woodrott

dickvansheepcake said:


> Don't tempt me, not administered a good whipping in a while :devil:


now this seems to be getting a bit personal:lol2:
deviating from the subject


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> Give me a break. I'd only just woken up!
> 
> And to think I own my own business! No wonder takings are down....
> 
> Tom


Lazy bugger :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

woodrott said:


> now this seems to be getting a bit personal:lol2:
> deviating from the subject


I'd forgotten what the topic even was to be honest. As soon as someone mentions whips I'm gone :whistling2:


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> Lazy bugger :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hey! I start work at 3am! So I grab a couple of hours in the afternoon 

If you want to see lazy take a look at my tegu. He wakes at 8am and back to bed for 10:30am!


----------



## Dan P

Tombo46 said:


> Hey! I start work at 3am! So I grab a couple of hours in the afternoon
> 
> If you want to see lazy take a look at my tegu. He wakes at 8am and back to bed for 10:30am!


That tegu sounds like my brother :whistling2:
But where do you work if you have to be there at 3am :O are you some sort of night ninja?


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> Hey! I start work at 3am! So I grab a couple of hours in the afternoon
> 
> If you want to see lazy take a look at my tegu. He wakes at 8am and back to bed for 10:30am!


 ok in that case i take it back (see i can be nice ) lol lucky tegu wish i could spend all day in bed


----------



## woodrott

dickvansheepcake said:


> I'd forgotten what the topic even was to be honest. As soon as someone mentions whips I'm gone :whistling2:


 
im the same with chunky dragons:flrt::flrt:

so this is for you whips:whip::whip::whip::whip:


----------



## jimmythetramp

this thread is amazing! 

got to add my two pence....


if Pets at Home are so frickin' bad.... stop going there!

and if you insist on going and being completely and utterly outraged by the rabbits making sweet sweet bunny love to eachother, and a couple of exotic but surprisingly common upsidedown fish.... and lets not forget the beardies being kept on sand!

then use your keyboard to email their head ofice rather than kicking off on here and wasting more of my life by opening your stupid post... thats what i have bills for!
:war:


whoooo that feels good, now im gonna have a kitkat and coffee


----------



## Tombo46

Dan P said:


> That tegu sounds like my brother :whistling2:
> But where do you work if you have to be there at 3am :O are you some sort of night ninja?


I'm a night ninja/greengrocer/florist! I have to be up early every day to buy my produce. It has it's perks though. Never short of stuff to the reptiles : )

Tom


----------



## SteveCourty

The ten threads for one issue thing does my swede in as well. There is a member who does it all the time and it really really annoys me I don't know why. Second thing is text speak that annoys me. My spelling is odd on here as I post by mobile and I hate the touch screen but all the random spelling and shortened words annoys me


----------



## dickvansheepcake

SteveCourty said:


> The ten threads for one issue thing does my swede in as well. There is a member who does it all the time and it really really annoys me I don't know why. Second thing is text speak that annoys me. My spelling is odd on here as I post by mobile and I hate the touch screen but all the random spelling and shortened words annoys me


Text talk is another thing that annoys me actually. Not only shortening words but all the 'lol, pmsl, rofl' really, really annoys me! I use lol sometimes but not practically every other word of every post!


----------



## Dan P

dickvansheepcake said:


> Text talk is another thing that annoys me actually. Not only shortening words but all the 'lol, pmsl, rofl' really, really annoys me! I use lol sometimes but not practically every other word of every post!


That annoys me too. In the college i go to people actually say lol in real person aswell. That is the most annoying thing ever :whip:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Dan P said:


> That annoys me too. In the college i go to people actually say lol in real person aswell. That is the most annoying thing ever :whip:


Oh my god they did that when I was at college last year! Didn't help that I was 21/22 and they were all 16/17 and very immature! Who actually says lol for goodness sake!


----------



## SteveCourty

dickvansheepcake said:


> Text talk is another thing that annoys me actually. Not only shortening words but all the 'lol, pmsl, rofl' really, really annoys me! I use lol sometimes but not practically every other word of every post!


Lol I know what you mean lol...... like that.


----------



## Dan P

dickvansheepcake said:


> Oh my god they did that when I was at college last year! Didn't help that I was 21/22 and they were all 16/17 and very immature! Who actually says lol for goodness sake!


Yeah, it is so annoying. Everytime i hear it i just think to myself "well your obviously not laughing so just shut the :censor: up" 

But what were you doing at college when you were 21/22? held back a few years were you :whistling2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Dan P said:


> Yeah, it is so annoying. Everytime i hear it i just think to myself "well your obviously not laughing so just shut the :censor: up"
> 
> But what were you doing at college when you were 21/22? held back a few years were you :whistling2:


Ha no, I went back to train to work with children! Spent two years surrounded by young, immature idiots with the combined brain power of a turnip. Still, got in lots of practice for looking after a room full of toddlers!


And yes Steve just like that, if not more so!


----------



## Tds79

Another one is 

"what lizard should I get" ....erm how about one you want ? Why ask us we dont know (and personally dont care).


----------



## Dan P

Tds79 said:


> Another one is
> 
> "what lizard should I get" ....erm how about one you want ? Why ask us we dont know (and personally dont care).


Also with these posts people just say to get whatever reptile it is that they have, so then it is just someone else's choice


----------



## SteveCourty

Tds79 said:


> Another one is
> 
> "what lizard should I get" ....erm how about one you want ? Why ask us we dont know (and personally dont care).


This doesn't really annoy me but I don't understand it my list of potential buys is massive if you have to ask someone else then its not really what you want.


----------



## Tds79

SteveCourty said:


> This doesn't really annoy me but I don't understand it my list of potential buys is massive if you have to ask someone else then its not really what you want.


This is why it annoys me, like Dan said it ends up not being your choice...if there isnt a lizard/snake you want then why buy something that is someone elses choice? 
Im like you my list of potential buys is huge.


----------



## snakeeyes21

It gets my goat when people say to keep your pets on tiles / newspaper / kitchen roll / plain glass etc etc

Being a responsible reptile keeper you are meant to try and replicate their natural environment, and correct me if im wrong but im sure most lizards / snakes etc dont have access to a B&Q to kit their homes out with bathroom tiles and cant pick up the Mirror from their local newsagents to lay down :lol2:

The chances of one of your pets having problems on PROPER substrate is so slim its not worth thinking about.

So dont believe all the scare stories people, Ill probably get shot for saying it but somone had to.

And dont even get me started on those heartless keepers who keep their animals in tubs or racks, thats just plain evil :bash:


----------



## Tds79

guess i am heartless then because i keep most of my snakes in tubs


----------



## hippyhaplos

snakeeyes21 said:


> It gets my goat when people say to keep your pets on tiles / newspaper / kitchen roll / plain glass etc etc
> 
> Being a responsible reptile keeper you are meant to try and replicate their natural environment, and correct me if im wrong but im sure most lizards / snakes etc dont have access to a B&Q to kit their homes out with bathroom tiles and cant pick up the Mirror from their local newsagents to lay down :lol2:
> 
> The chances of one of your pets having problems on PROPER substrate is so slim its not worth thinking about.
> 
> So dont believe all the scare stories people, Ill probably get shot for saying it but somone had to.
> 
> And dont even get me started on those heartless keepers who keep their animals in tubs or racks, thats just plain evil :bash:



What's the difference between a tub and a viv? Both are enclosed spaces and neither are natural.

As for the substrates impaction is a real risk, and it does happen.


----------



## woodrott

hippyhaplos said:


> What's the difference between a tub and a viv? Both are enclosed spaces and neither are natural.
> 
> As for the substrates impaction is a real risk, and it does happen.


 
here here
all my baby's are in tubs and lets not go down the substrate route
its nasty stuff


----------



## pigglywiggly

mine are in rubs.
a great invention, the little *darlings* cant escape and freak the neighbours


----------



## nuttybabez

Some very good points here! lmao @ ginnerone!


----------



## snakeeyes21

hippyhaplos said:


> *What's the difference between a tub and a viv?* Both are enclosed spaces and neither are natural.
> 
> As for the substrates impaction is a real risk, and it does happen.


A vivarium can usually be kitted out to replicate a natural environment, most but not all that keep their pets in tubs just lay down paper or use aspen etc, I dont really have an issue with tubs if they are of a decent size and have been fitted out in a natural way, but keeping a snake in a 60 x 40 x 30 tub on a sheet of paper is about as far from a natural environment as you can get.

Take my new beardies as an example, I only got them yesterday but kept some before on the recommended tiles :bash: These new ones, one dug a hole in the sand and one in bark chippings to go sleep in last night, if they were on tiles / paper they wouldnt be able to display this NATURAL behaviour :whistling2:


----------



## Tds79

personally i do what seems to make my snakes happy i keep royals and there is only one that seems happy being kept in a viv, the others wont eat and will just hide 24/7, i also have a few other species of snakes that are the same. 
As nice as it is to keep them in a natural set up . . . Which is possible in a rub , it does not make someone a bad keeper if they dont. 
i keep my snakes how they seem happy. All my snakes are kept on a substrate they seem to like (at the moment they are all doing well on aubiose) i really dont think it is fair to say people are heartless and evil for keeping their reps in tubs and rubs, if the reps seem to be doing well then in all honesty i dont think its down to anyone to judge or comment.


----------



## Big Red One

snakeeyes21 said:


> It gets my goat when people say to keep your pets on tiles / newspaper / kitchen roll / plain glass etc etc
> 
> Being a responsible reptile keeper you are meant to try and replicate their natural environment, and correct me if im wrong but im sure most lizards / snakes etc dont have access to a B&Q to kit their homes out with bathroom tiles and cant pick up the Mirror from their local newsagents to lay down :lol2:
> 
> The chances of one of your pets having problems on PROPER substrate is so slim its not worth thinking about.
> 
> So dont believe all the scare stories people, Ill probably get shot for saying it but somone had to.
> 
> And dont even get me started on those heartless keepers who keep their animals in tubs or racks, thats just plain evil :bash:


oohh.....get that.
Most lizards don't go to B&Q to be fair, but I reckon given the choice they wouldn't live in a house in a viv either. To truly replicate their natural habitat get some free range beardies and move to Aus... 



snakeeyes21 said:


> A vivarium can usually be kitted out to replicate a natural environment, most but not all that keep their pets in tubs just lay down paper or use aspen etc, I dont really have an issue with tubs if they are of a decent size and have been fitted out in a natural way, but keeping a snake in a 60 x 40 x 30 tub on a sheet of paper is about as far from a natural environment as you can get.
> 
> Take my new beardies as an example, I only got them yesterday but kept some before on the recommended tiles :bash: These new ones, one dug a hole in the sand and one in bark chippings to go sleep in last night, if they were on tiles / paper they wouldnt be able to display this NATURAL behaviour :whistling2:


Some snakes/young lizards hate wide open spaces and fare better with less room to get stressed out by.
And that Natural substrate? Good luck with the vet bill IF one of them ingests bark chippings and gets impacted. IMO we should be looking to keep animals healthy, rather than trying to mimic their exact wild environment, otherwise we need to start introducing some predators to their vivs too.... 



Tds79 said:


> personally i do what seems to make my snakes happy i keep royals and there is only one that seems happy being kept in a viv, the others wont eat and will just hide 24/7, i also have a few other species of snakes that are the same.
> As nice as it is to keep them in a natural set up . . . Which is possible in a rub , it does not make someone a bad keeper if they dont.
> i keep my snakes how they seem happy. All my snakes are kept on a substrate they seem to like (at the moment they are all doing well on aubiose) i really dont think it is fair to say people are heartless and evil for keeping their reps in tubs and rubs, if the reps seem to be doing well then in all honesty i dont think its down to anyone to judge or comment.


^
This...........:2thumb:


----------



## woodrott

snakeeyes21 said:


> A vivarium can usually be kitted out to replicate a natural environment, most but not all that keep their pets in tubs just lay down paper or use aspen etc, I dont really have an issue with tubs if they are of a decent size and have been fitted out in a natural way, but keeping a snake in a 60 x 40 x 30 tub on a sheet of paper is about as far from a natural environment as you can get.
> 
> Take my new beardies as an example, I only got them yesterday but kept some before on the recommended tiles :bash: These new ones, one dug a hole in the sand and one in bark chippings to go sleep in last night, if they were on tiles / paper they wouldnt be able to display this NATURAL behaviour :whistling2:


come on your having a giraffe

whats natural about an inch of bark chips in a box with plastic plants
surrounded with branches ,crap ventilation a uv light that's about the same as a candle compared to the sun,all this in some ones bed room
or lounge with the tv or music blaring out

for f:censor:ks sake what are you on


----------



## Tombo46

I vote that people MOVE AWAY FROM THE SUBSTRATE DEBATE. PUT YOUR WEAPONS ON THE GROUND AND BACK AWAY FROM THE DEBATE!

Tom


----------



## Big Red One

Tombo46 said:


> I vote that people MOVE AWAY FROM THE SUBSTRATE DEBATE. PUT YOUR WEAPONS ON THE GROUND AND BACK AWAY FROM THE DEBATE!
> 
> Tom


Aww but I love a mass debate.......................:gasp:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tombo46 said:


> I vote that people MOVE AWAY FROM THE SUBSTRATE DEBATE. PUT YOUR WEAPONS ON THE GROUND AND BACK AWAY FROM THE DEBATE!
> 
> Tom


Yep, I vote not substrate debate too. This thread is to moan about people that _aren't_ on it, not to have a go at each other :roll: :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29

Another one that gets me - "How do I breed?" "What will the babies be worth?" etc etc etc


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Or "my boy dragon is biting my girl dragons neck and lying on top of her, are they cuddling cos they like each other?" I actually saw that asked once.


----------



## angelgirls29

dickvansheepcake said:


> Or "my boy dragon is biting my girl dragons neck and lying on top of her, are they cuddling cos they like each other?" I actually saw that asked once.


And then they panic because the female starts digging... :whistling2:


----------



## woodrott

dickvansheepcake said:


> Yep, I vote not substrate debate too. This thread is to moan about people that _aren't_ on it, not to have a go at each other :roll: :lol2:


not even with whips:whip::lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

There was someone the other day panicking because a white bit came out with their dragons poo but they didn't have an incubater....um...that's urate love, not an egg!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

woodrott said:


> not even with whips:whip::lol2:


Well, now you've gone and done it! Right, line up boys...the whips coming out! :whip::whip::whip:


----------



## angelgirls29

dickvansheepcake said:


> There was someone the other day panicking because a white bit came out with their dragons poo but they didn't have an incubater....um...that's urate love, not an egg!


:lol2:


----------



## windymiller

dickvansheepcake said:


> Well, now you've gone and done it! Right, line up boys...the whips coming out! :whip::whip::whip:


I'm up for a bit of a whipping..and I have been a bad boy so i do deserve it:blush:...said something I shoudn't have...:devil: me and my big mouth....


----------



## woodrott

dickvansheepcake said:


> Well, now you've gone and done it! Right, line up boys...the whips coming out! :whip::whip::whip:


now your talking,,,me me me first,and dont hold back i can take it:flrt:


----------



## Tds79

dickvansheepcake said:


> There was someone the other day panicking because a white bit came out with their dragons poo but they didn't have an incubater....um...that's urate love, not an egg!


 
:lol2: oh how the hell did I miss that !! 



windymiller said:


> I'm up for a bit of a whipping..and I have been a bad boy so i do deserve it:blush:...said something I shoudn't have...:devil: me and my big mouth....


You always appear when whips get mentioned.


----------



## Meko

The truth eh...

1 - people expect the petshop to be experts in their field. Hence it being a pet shop and not some bloke working in the laundrette with a couple of lizards for sale. So lay off people if they have the wrong research because they didn't research it for months and just took advice from the 'expert'

2 - you don't need to research for months, you just end up researching the same old shite over and over again.

3 - Try using some common sense instead of expecting there to be a step by step guide to doing things.

4 - Reptiles live for upto 20 years. Are we expected to sell them everytime we're skint? no? oh, ok... so stop telling people they shouldn't have pets if they can't afford to pay vet bill.

5 - there's no magic fix that can be downloaded. if you hoover up your beardie and it comes back out with a broken neck, no amount of threads or PM's will fix it.. you do infact need a vet.

6 - it doesn't matter how far away you live from a vet. if it needs a vet it still needs a vet, there's no point telling us if your nearest vet is 40 miles away. Whisper it to your lizard, with any luck he might feel sorry for you and fix himself.

7 - no, a RUB won't melt if you put a heat mat set to 32c under it. Do you stand in the kitchen staring at your plastic kettle in amazement that its magical powers stopped it melting when the water hit 100c

8 - your heat mat doesn't feel hot because you've not told it to get hot. It's simple physics, the same way your electric blanket doesn't get hot when you tell it to warm up your bed.

9 - Some people may remember your other thread; but i'm pretty sure the majority of people who are reading it can't remember it and can't be arsed trying to find it.

10 - We really don't give a shit. If you want to give us a boring update, just add it on to your previous thread instead of starting a new one everytime your ******* does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## windymiller

Tds79 said:


> :lol2: oh how the hell did I miss that !!
> 
> 
> 
> You always appear when whips get mentioned.


Do I? sorry, I hadn't realised....:blush: It must be a unconscious thing because I hate pain...:gasp:......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

windymiller said:


> Do I? sorry, I hadn't realised....:blush: It must be a unconscious thing because I hate pain...:gasp:......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh yes, purely coincidence of course  This ones just for you :whip:


----------



## windymiller

dickvansheepcake said:


> Oh yes, purely coincidence of course  This ones just for you :whip:


Ouch!!, will you be careful where you piont that bloody whip, me eyes are starting to water....:bash:


----------



## SteveCourty

Damn it I go to the pub and miss a good whipping


----------



## Em_J

Jeffers3 said:


> I tried hard not to, but can't resist a thread like this!
> 
> The thing that winds me up is the belief, expressed by some on this thread, that they can be their own vets! Yes, you can read all sorts of things. This is not research - it's just part of the research process. You also need to be able to understand what you've read and be aware that there may well be things that you don't know. A good scientist is not someone who knows what he knows, but one who knows what he doesn't. I'm a University Lecturer in a Health Department, who teaches scientific research principles amongst other things. However, I know that I'm not a vet!
> 
> Vets need exceptional qualifications before they start, so they are amongst the brightest of students. They also spend 7 years studying, including a lot of intensive practical experience. So they are bright and practical. I'm not saying they are perfect and immune from mistakes, but they are probably less likely to make a mistake than an "expert" who has read a couple of books and slagged off a few newcomers on RFUK. I often say that volume is inversely proportional to IQ. Intolerance is often proportional to lack of understanding.
> 
> Last, but not least, the view that vets are expensive is one that also makes me smile. For a start, it is very expensive running a veterinary practice. They have lots of overheads which must be paid for. Take your car in for a service at a dealer and look what they charge. Also remember, that you are not paying for a mechanic, but for a highly qualified professional, who will be earning a lot less than a medic, or a lawyer, for example. The other thing people forget is that someone who has spent 7 years qualifying, plus the two years doing A-levels, has missed out on 9 years of earning and probably accrued debts of £20k whilst studying. And, before anyone goes off on one about student lifestyle, frittering away all their money on beer etc., that simply isn't the case any more. Why the hell shouldn't they be rewarded for their efforts, anyway? I'll guarantee that they worked harder during those 9 years than most people who were at work during that period. A survey has shown that, on average, you don't break even financially from doing a degree until you are 45. If you do a PhD, you never break even. Vets are not that much different.


:no1: AMAZING post!




vetdebbie said:


> I think I love you!
> 
> 2 points just to qualify the accuracy of you post. It is 'only' 5 years at Uni, 6 if you go to Cambridge. And I just googled some job adverts for qualifed car mechanics, and actually the salary differential between them and vets may not be as large as you think..........


7 if you're a mental and do a degree first and get on a graduate course... Then of course the second degree is self-funded



hippyhaplos said:


> Blood tests can't be done at home, yet are a major diagnostic tool.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree!!! I done work experience in my local vets for just over 3 years- Practise owner drove a second hand Citreon. This is someone who got 5 A's at higher, then several Advanced Highers before spending 5 years of her life studying and on placement. Her workload was that great that she couldn't have a job whilst at uni. All for what? To get whinged and moaned about for charging £10 for a consultation- show me a psychic that would entertain you for a minute with drivel for that? If a doctor diagnoses cancer, you get referred to Oncology. If you develop a heart problem, you get referred to Cardiology. If you're involved in a serious accident, you get taken to A & E then spend time in ICU. If any of this happens to your animal, where do you go? That's right... your vet! Your vet is the expert in all areas... ok some may not be totally clued up on reps or birds for example, but for what they charge who is anyone to grumble? If we didn't have an NHS, and were made to pay for our own treatment £10 an hour would be an absolute bargain!
> 
> Slightly off topic... My aunt and uncle have 2 disabled children, he's a vet and she's a GP. One had to give up work to stay at home with the kids- there was no doubting who it was going to be- He said that they'd struggle keeping things together if she gave up her work and relied on his income.
> 
> 
> I sure do!


:2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

windymiller said:


> Ouch!!, will you be careful where you piont that bloody whip, me eyes are starting to water....:bash:


Surely a "hard man" Tuono Factory rider can cope with a softy whip, especially when administered by a girlie!


----------



## hippyhaplos

Em_J said:


> 7 if you're a mental and do a degree first and get on a graduate course... Then of course the second degree is self-funded


I planned on doing vet med.. for my highers I got AAABC... Glasgow and Edinburgh were both AAABB minimum entry so I'm doing my 1st degree then planning on doing vet med after I graduate.

Meant to say... I'm 4 years for my first degree, then all going well that gets me entry into 2nd year of vet med, so would actually be 8:S


----------



## Jeffers3

hippyhaplos said:


> I planned on doing vet med.. for my highers I got AAABC... Glasgow and Edinburgh were both AAABB minimum entry so I'm doing my 1st degree then planning on doing vet med after I graduate.
> 
> Meant to say... I'm 4 years for my first degree, then all going well that gets me entry into 2nd year of vet med, so would actually be 8:S


I did a 3 year degree, followed by another 3 years doing a PhD - and thought that was dedicated. 8 years is serious committment - good luck!


----------



## snakeeyes21

woodrott said:


> come on your having a giraffe
> 
> whats natural about an inch of bark chips in a box with plastic plants
> surrounded with branches ,crap ventilation a uv light that's about the same as a candle compared to the sun,all this in some ones bed room
> or lounge with the tv or music blaring out
> 
> for f:censor:ks sake what are you on


Not at all, but in my example bearded dragons like to dig, why not let them dig?

Maybe saying those that use racks / tubs are evil was a bit much but wheres the reasoning behind it? lack of space? get less reptiles, lack of funds to set up and maintain vivariums? get less reptiles.

IMO keeping a snake / reptile in a proper vivarium is alot more humane than keeping it in a small shallow tub.

People get on their high horse about about how chickens are kept, but IMO reptile racks are no better.

I guess its just a case of different pokes for different folks.


----------



## leopardgeckomad

sorry but i think this thread may come over a little offensive to some member and even guests. i personally think it should be removed, as newbies on here cant help but ask questions even if they are stupid ones. 

i also dont agree with talking about other members on her and putting things what they have said into your sig.

i think its plain out of order and it is Cyber Bullying.

this thread just makes the lizard section not a nice place to be, i do understand with some of the opinions on here.

i just feel that its becoming more B**chy..

brad


----------



## Jeffers3

leopardgeckomad said:


> sorry but i think this thread may come over a little offensive to some member and even guests. i personally think it should be removed, as newbies on here cant help but ask questions even if they are stupid ones.
> 
> i also dont agree with talking about other members on her and putting things what they have said into your sig.
> 
> i think its plain out of order and it is Cyber Bullying.
> 
> this thread just makes the lizard section not a nice place to be, i do understand with some of the opinions on here.
> 
> i just feel that its becoming more B**chy..
> 
> brad


You're entitled to your opinion. I'm entitled to mine. Nobody has to read the thread - I think the title makes it fairly clear what to expect.

A good example of my opinion is that there is no such word as "newbie", so it shouldn't be used. It's an awful American invention (I also hate "winningest" and the need to replace s with z all the time). I'd rather people were free from censorship, but they should be expected to write in English.


----------



## hippyhaplos

snakeeyes21 said:


> Not at all, but in my example bearded dragons like to dig, why not let them dig?
> 
> Maybe saying those that use racks / tubs are evil was a bit much but wheres the reasoning behind it? lack of space? get less reptiles, lack of funds to set up and maintain vivariums? get less reptiles.
> 
> IMO keeping a snake / reptile in a proper vivarium is alot more humane than keeping it in a small shallow tub.
> 
> People get on their high horse about about how chickens are kept, but IMO reptile racks are no better.
> 
> I guess its just a case of different pokes for different folks.


I've got no experience of snakes, but one thing I will say is that it's not lack of money- have you seen how much professional racks cost? Vivs would have been the cheaper option! Then there's the morphs as well which can reach thousands of pounds.

I fail to see how a tub is inhumane! Ok if I had a collection with such beautiful/expensive animals I'd want them on display, but it's personal opinion- not inhumane!

A snake doesn't know the difference between a vivexotic viv and a really useful box. 

Also, again I'm not totally clued up on snakes, but from what I've read only certain snakes are suited for tubs/racks. Some won't feed in large open vivs, and racks/tubs are ideal for them. There's pics of vivs on here for snakes that take up a full wall.

There's a massive difference between factory farming and keeping snakes in racks! If you said that in the snake section, you'd quite rightly get flamed!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Jeffers3 said:


> Surely a "hard man" Tuono Factory rider can cope with a softy whip, especially when administered by a girlie!


Excuse me! I am probably more of a man than most of you, and my whippings are not to be taken lightly :devil:


----------



## Jeffers3

dickvansheepcake said:


> Excuse me! I am probably more of a man than most of you, and my whippings are not to be taken lightly :devil:


I suppose compared to Windy, you may have a point! After all, he rides an Italian bike, so will, no doubt, spend most of the day in front of a mirror and the rest riding his bike up and down the high street so that he can see his reflection in the shop windows. :2thumb:

(this is bound to get him to respond!)


----------



## KurtH

leopardgeckomad said:


> sorry but i think this thread may come over a little offensive to some member and even guests. i personally think it should be removed, as newbies on here cant help but ask questions even if they are stupid ones.
> 
> i also dont agree with talking about other members on her and putting things what they have said into your sig.
> 
> i think its plain out of order and it is Cyber Bullying.
> 
> this thread just makes the lizard section not a nice place to be, i do understand with some of the opinions on here.
> 
> i just feel that its becoming more B**chy..
> 
> brad


Well said, and couldn't agree more......

People come on here for help and advice, and alot of people take the :censor:

When you can talk to animals, then come on here preaching......:notworthy:

Caresheets advising to feed reptiles every other day etc.....does that happen in the wild, insects disappear for a day and appear the next.....what a load of :censor:,
If they're hungry, they'll eat!

It's all a bit far fetched if you ask me, and I'm pretty sure, captive bred reptiles are use to living in a box with a light bulb and getting fed as and when so who gives a :censor: about the wild, and substrates etc, if you're that upset by their well being, don't keep them captive yourselves.....comprende? :no1:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

It is very obvious what this thread is going to contain so don't read through it and moan! The points raised in this thread are all (nearly all anyway) very valid points. How on earth is it cyber bullying?? No names are mentioned and nothing is being specifically aimed at anyone?!
What exactly are you whining about!? I give lots of advise and help. Sometimes it's thrown back in my face and I'm sworn at, those are the types of people I'm bitching about on here and I have every right to in my opinion.


----------



## Jeffers3

KurtH said:


> Well said, and couldn't agree more......
> 
> People come on here for help and advice, and alot of people take the :censor:
> 
> When you can talk to animals, then come on here preaching......:notworthy:


Who says this is all this forum is to be used for? Help and advice is one thing, what about discussion and research? What about just having a chat and a laugh with your mates? If the thread is obviously something you don't like - don't read it. You've obviously found this one interesting enough to scan through over 20 pages of replies, before finding someone else that agrees with you.


----------



## KurtH

I only read the first and last page and I agreed. Is that ok?

EDIT* Wrong person.....


----------



## Jeffers3

KurtH said:


> I only read the first and last page and I agreed. Is that ok?
> I think you come on here asking for advice regarding 'Hotel's' didn't you.
> Again, as a pet owner myself, it's something you should have thought about prior to purchasing :whistling2:


Not sure what you're on about, mate. Hotels?


----------



## KurtH

Edited as that was someone else, my mistake,sorry :notworthy:

But again, I am a 'Newbie' :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3

KurtH said:


> Edited as that was someone else, my mistake,sorry :notworthy:
> 
> But again, I am a 'Newbie' :lol2:


Have to make excuses, then. From the earlier post "newbies" don't appear to be blessed with the ability to think for themselves:bash:. It's clear that it takes several hundred posts before they can stop themselves asking "stupid questions".


----------



## dickvansheepcake

KurtH said:


> Edited as that was someone else, my mistake,sorry :notworthy:
> 
> But again, I am a 'Newbie' :lol2:


What exactly was wrong with Steve asking if you could take a reptile to a hotel anyway??? It's not like if everyone said no he would have to get rid of his lizards. Why on earth should he have thought about that before getting reptiles?!?!?


----------



## ambyglam

dickvansheepcake said:


> What exactly was wrong with Steve asking if you could take a reptile to a hotel anyway??? It's not like if everyone said no he would have to get rid of his lizards. Why on earth should he have thought about that before getting reptiles?!?!?


you all have no idea what i have taken to hotels...lol

i once set up a full scale kitchen in a travel lodge in 10 min hahah


----------



## dickvansheepcake

ambyglam said:


> you all have no idea what i have taken to hotels...lol
> 
> i once set up a full scale kitchen in a travel lodge in 10 min hahah



Wow, that's quite an achievement! :lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad

im not moaning This thread shouldnt be in the lizard section -


----------



## kirky1980

leopardgeckomad said:


> im not moaning This thread shouldnt be in the lizard section -


sure sounds like a moan to me :whistling2:​


----------



## Big Red One

leopardgeckomad said:


> im not moaning This thread shouldnt be in the lizard section -


There's plenty 'shouldn't be in the lizard section'.......

:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

is that people or threads?


----------



## Big Red One

Anyway, yesterday I went to a pet shop and got 5 breaded draggons. 2 are about 5 cm 2 are about 10 and 1 is about 50.
I put them all in their viv thingy and the smallest ones ran away from the bigger one and buried under the cat litter. I keep digging em out and throwing back to the warm side where the big one is but they just run back.
I've set the viv up all ok, the warm end is next to my radiator which comes on for 2 hours each morning and night. I think that's enough isn't it?
Oh yeah and they haven't eaten the 5 baby mice I left on the cat litter for them.

When will they breed and how much will the babies be? They are a brown colour with little sticky out bits around there heads...

Oh yeah and this morning I can only see one of the smallest ones and the big one has skin hanging off it's neck. Is it shredding?


----------



## Big Red One

pigglywiggly said:


> is that people or threads?


Hmm... Well.

Bit of both really !!!! :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Ssthisto

snakeskinshoes said:


> Somehow I dont think me buying baytrill once in a while


Out of curiosity, since Baytril is a POM-V drug ("Prescription Only Medication - Veterinary") in the United Kingdom, where exactly are you buying it FROM if you're not getting it from the vet, on prescription?



snakeeyes21 said:


> The chances of one of your pets having problems on PROPER substrate is so slim its not worth thinking about.
> 
> So dont believe all the scare stories people, Ill probably get shot for saying it but somone had to.


Being one of those "one in a thousand" people who had a leopard gecko die of impaction from being kept on sand has made me rather reluctant to say "the chance is so slim it's not worth thinking about." One death in a thousand that's preventable is one death in a thousand that SHOULD be prevented.


----------



## windymiller

Jeffers3 said:


> Surely a "hard man" Tuono Factory rider can cope with a softy whip, especially when administered by a girlie!


A soft whipping? yes maybe!! but that dickvan-cat-a-nine-tails scares the pants off me...bossy thing she is....:whistling2::lol2::lol2:

windy


----------



## windymiller

dickvansheepcake said:


> Excuse me! I am probably more of a man than most of you, and my whippings are not to be taken lightly :devil:


Maybe but only in attitude, I've seen your photo album and you look all women to me...:mf_dribble: and I would never take the subject of whipping lightly...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## windymiller

Jeffers3 said:


> I suppose compared to Windy, you may have a point! After all, he rides an Italian bike, so will, no doubt, spend most of the day in front of a mirror and the rest riding his bike up and down the high street so that he can see his reflection in the shop windows. :2thumb:
> 
> (this is bound to get him to respond!)


 
Not many shop windows in the mountains...alps, dolomites, pyrenees, scotish, welsh.. which is where I do most of my "posing" errr, riding.: victory:

Besides, I ride an aprilia not a ducati...:Na_Na_Na_Na:

windy...


----------



## windymiller

Jeffers3 said:


> Who says this is all this forum is to be used for? Help and advice is one thing, what about discussion and research? What about just having a chat and a laugh with your mates? If the thread is obviously something you don't like - don't read it. You've obviously found this one interesting enough to scan through over 20 pages of replies, before finding someone else that agrees with you.


Agreed, I thought it was about whipping...:gasp: but when I realised it had a more serious topic I stopped reading and replying... You don't see me having a go at people for being too serious, all (most) of the time do you...:lol2:

Just remember peeps, life is not a rehearsal...you're dead alot longer than you are alive so just chill and have some fun....:Na_Na_Na_Na:

windy


----------



## MrMike

Big Red One said:


> Anyway, yesterday I went to a pet shop and got 5 breaded draggons. 2 are about 5 cm 2 are about 10 and 1 is about 50.
> I put them all in their viv thingy and the smallest ones ran away from the bigger one and buried under the cat litter. I keep digging em out and throwing back to the warm side where the big one is but they just run back.
> I've set the viv up all ok, the warm end is next to my radiator which comes on for 2 hours each morning and night. I think that's enough isn't it?
> Oh yeah and they haven't eaten the 5 baby mice I left on the cat litter for them.
> 
> When will they breed and how much will the babies be? They are a brown colour with little sticky out bits around there heads...
> 
> Oh yeah and this morning I can only see one of the smallest ones and the big one has skin hanging off it's neck. Is it shredding?


That is chillingly accurate.....


----------



## Tds79

If you dont like it dont read it, there is plenty of threads on here I dont like I dont moan I just dont read them. 
I am glad this thread has been made, its given people chance to get a few things said and maybe if people will read it they will learn some things. 
You seem to have missed that there is some light hearted things said in this thread aswell, something thats been said has got your goat up.


----------



## Tds79

snakeeyes21 said:


> Not at all, but in my example bearded dragons like to dig, why not let them dig?
> 
> Maybe saying those that use racks / tubs are evil was a bit much but wheres the reasoning behind it? lack of space? get less reptiles, lack of funds to set up and maintain vivariums? get less reptiles.
> 
> IMO keeping a snake / reptile in a proper vivarium is alot more humane than keeping it in a small shallow tub.
> 
> People get on their high horse about about how chickens are kept, but IMO reptile racks are no better.
> 
> I guess its just a case of different pokes for different folks.


Can I just ask where you get from thats it isnt humane to keep snakes in tubs/rubs ? 

And from someone who has seen first hand chicken farming trust me you cannot even compear the two.


----------



## Em_J

hippyhaplos said:


> I planned on doing vet med.. for my highers I got AAABC... Glasgow and Edinburgh were both AAABB minimum entry so I'm doing my 1st degree then planning on doing vet med after I graduate.
> 
> Meant to say... I'm 4 years for my first degree, then all going well that gets me entry into 2nd year of vet med, so would actually be 8:S


Bad luck on being just out on the grades... Keep going because it's worth it! I'm on the third year of the BVetMed grad course now and seeing the light at the end of the tunnel... It'll be a long road getting on a grad course but if you really work hard for it you'll get there.

Just to get back on topic - I'm a snake forum sort of a girl, but I've just got two gecks. This thread is tame in comparison to some I have seen.

On Tubs etc, you can get tubs with the exact same dimensions as a viv, you can decorate them as you would a viv, even heat them the same as you would a viv if you're inventive, you can use whatever substrate you like. How is that any worse? For some species, e.g. smaller terrestrial snakes, leos etc they are better in my opinion. My royals, juvenile corns and leo are in RUBs. My crestie is in an exoterra...


----------



## Tombo46

Seeing as we are all letting rip I'd like to complain about one member. Their name is "Richardvongoatbiscuit" and every time I ask for advice they bully me and treat me like I don't know anything. I've been keeping reptiles for 500 years now (500 beardies for a year) so I'm an expert and they should all just go away the big meanies!!

P.S how much are my baby beardies worth? They look like a rare morph as they all have jet black beards. They look way better than that "woodlott" fellow's beardies...


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> Seeing as we are all letting rip I'd like to complain about one member. Their name is "Richardvongoatbiscuit" and every time I ask for advice they bully me and treat me like I don't know anything. I've been keep


 
Man up :whip:


----------



## jools

Big Red One said:


> Anyway, yesterday I went to a pet shop and got 5 breaded draggons. 2 are about 5 cm 2 are about 10 and 1 is about 50.
> I put them all in their viv thingy and the smallest ones ran away from the bigger one and buried under the cat litter. I keep digging em out and throwing back to the warm side where the big one is but they just run back.
> I've set the viv up all ok, the warm end is next to my radiator which comes on for 2 hours each morning and night. I think that's enough isn't it?
> Oh yeah and they haven't eaten the 5 baby mice I left on the cat litter for them.
> 
> When will they breed and how much will the babies be? They are a brown colour with little sticky out bits around there heads...
> 
> Oh yeah and this morning I can only see one of the smallest ones and the big one has skin hanging off it's neck. Is it shredding?


Dont ya no - ur supposed to feed em locus and mario worms.


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> Man up :whip:


I posted it before it was complete hehe


----------



## Tds79

:lol2: I did wonder....just woke up again ?


Tombo46 said:


> I posted it before it was complete hehe


----------



## kirky1980

im disappointed over 220 posts and no huge blow out yet :devil:

why is everyone being so nice :lol2:


----------



## Tds79

kirky1980 said:


> im disappointed over 220 posts and no huge blow out yet :devil:
> 
> why is everyone being so nice :lol2:


I can be mean if you want me too....todays is sunday though lords day and all that.


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> I can be mean if you want me too....todays is sunday though lords day and all that.


Oh dont get me started on religion!!!!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tombo46 said:


> Seeing as we are all letting rip I'd like to complain about one member. Their name is "Richardvongoatbiscuit" and every time I ask for advice they bully me and treat me like I don't know anything. I've been keeping reptiles for 500 years now (500 beardies for a year) so I'm an expert and they should all just go away the big meanies!!
> 
> P.S how much are my baby beardies worth? They look like a rare morph as they all have jet black beards. They look way better than that "woodlott" fellow's beardies...


Hmmm...that name rings a bell for some reason...can't think why :whistling2:


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> Oh dont get me started on religion!!!!


 
So you wasnt at church this morning singing your lil heart out then ?


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> So you wasnt at church this morning signing your lil heart out then ?


Not unless I was sleep walking?


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> Not unless I was sleep walking?


:lol2: now that would have been funny getting all happy clappy in your jimjams


----------



## SteveCourty

dickvansheepcake said:


> What exactly was wrong with Steve asking if you could take a reptile to a hotel anyway??? It's not like if everyone said no he would have to get rid of his lizards. Why on earth should he have thought about that before getting reptiles?!?!?


I'm unsure if its meant about me or not. If it is then keep your nose out mate. I asked if repties can be kept in hotels as I'm going on a collection run covering about 600 miles so thought a kip in the middle might be nice. This is end of month so planning in advance how is this irresponsible


----------



## dickvansheepcake

SteveCourty said:


> I'm unsure if its meant about me or not. If it is then keep your nose out mate. I asked if repties can be kept in hotels as I'm going on a collection run covering about 600 miles so thought a kip in the middle might be nice. This is end of month so planning in advance how is this irresponsible


It was about you, not sure why on earth he brought it up. Just trying to prove some strange point. Not exactly sure what his point was though to be honest!


----------



## Jeffers3

windymiller said:


> Maybe but only in attitude, I've seen your photo album and you look all women to me...:mf_dribble: and I would never take the subject of whipping lightly...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Looks like a girlie to me as well - not that I've checked, or anything:blush:


----------



## windymiller

Jeffers3 said:


> Looks like a girlie to me as well - not that I've checked, or anything:blush:


Jeff, I hope you don't mind me saying but you should really stop taking threads off topic:devil:...you'll get into bother..:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Jeffers3 said:


> Looks like a girlie to me as well - not that I've checked, or anything:blush:



:blush: Aw-shucks, thanks guys :flrt:....now back on topic :whip:


----------



## Jeffers3

windymiller said:


> Jeff, I hope you don't mind me saying but you should really stop taking threads off topic:devil:...you'll get into bother..:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


I reckon it's a bit late for this thread! What was the original topic anyway? Anyway, it wasn't me that was claiming to be manly ....wait, that's not right....


----------



## Tds79

Jeffers3 said:


> I reckon it's a bit late for this thread! What was the original topic anyway? .


Was us bitching and moaning apparently...


----------



## woodrott

Tombo46 said:


> Seeing as we are all letting rip I'd like to complain about one member. Their name is "Richardvongoatbiscuit" and every time I ask for advice they bully me and treat me like I don't know anything. I've been keeping reptiles for 500 years now (500 beardies for a year) so I'm an expert and they should all just go away the big meanies!!
> 
> P.S how much are my baby beardies worth? They look like a rare morph as they all have jet black beards. They look way better than that "woodlott" fellow's beardies...


sorry for not being here
lots of people around ,dragons flying out well good ones do

right who the f:censor:k has better dragons than me:lol2:

ive been breeding for 1000 years and i have 10,ooo babys a year im the best


----------



## Jeffers3

Tds79 said:


> Was us bitching and moaning apparently...


But I've had my bitch and moan. Done the sexist bit (very nice too, if I may say so!), insulted Windymiller - want to have a bit of fun now!


----------



## woodrott

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hmmm...that name rings a bell for some reason...can't think why :whistling2:


 
and dont you start on me ill get my mum on you:lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3

woodrott said:


> sorry for not being here
> lots of people around ,dragons flying out well good ones do
> 
> right who the f:censor:k has better dragons than me:lol2:
> 
> ive been breeding for 1000 years and i have 10,ooo babys a year im the best


This is more like it. I've never bred anything and have only been keeping 1 beardie for less than a year and a leo for only 6 months. Despite this, I know more about everything than anyone else and have two perfect lizards that must be worth £1,000,000 each.


----------



## Tds79

woodrott said:


> sorry for not being here
> lots of people around ,dragons flying out well good ones do
> 
> right who the f:censor:k has better dragons than me:lol2:
> 
> ive been breeding for 1000 years and i have 10,ooo babys a year im the best


Flying dragons !!!! Sorry Tom but they s:censor:t all over your black beards


----------



## woodrott

Tds79 said:


> Flying dragons !!!! Sorry Tom but they s:censor:t all over your black beards


yes mate there the best my mum said so

how much should i sell the flying ones for

i get £30,ooo for the ones that blow fire


----------



## Tombo46

woodrott said:


> yes mate there the best my mum said so
> 
> how much should i sell the flying ones for
> 
> i get £30,ooo for the ones that blow fire


mine s**t toxic waste though! they are biomechanically engineered that way =]


----------



## Tds79

i'll swap you a corn snake . . .


----------



## windymiller

Jeffers3 said:


> insulted Windymiller - !


Damn! missed it...was it a good insult....:devil:


----------



## woodrott

Tombo46 said:


> mine s**t toxic waste though! they are biomechanically engineered that way =]


 
there normals
your behind the times
they need to be green these days,,, save the planet,,

mine keep you warm in the winter
and you get air miles too


----------



## Tombo46

woodrott said:


> there normals
> your behind the times
> they need to be green these days,,, save the planet,,
> 
> mine keep you warm in the winter
> and you get air miles too


what a stroke up luck! ive sold all mine. some chap with the username "samabinlard1" bought them all!


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> what a stroke up luck! ive sold all mine. some chap with the username "samabinlard1" bought them all!


I didnt get that for a while :blush:


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> I didnt get that for a while :blush:


i intentionally didnt make it too obvious 

btw. have you seen who's posted? glad they did cos I was starting to worry!


----------



## woodrott

Tombo46 said:


> what a stroke up luck! ive sold all mine. some chap with the username "samabinlard1" bought them all!


 
i think i know him
hes the guy with all the vivs with caves in
he told me all his like to hide in caves

all mine are from the usa so he dont like me


----------



## Tombo46

woodrott said:


> i think i know him
> hes the guy with all the vivs with caves in
> he told me all his like to hide in caves
> 
> all mine are from the usa so he dont like me


thats what you tell everyone. but I know you have been taking on all the unwanted beardies in the UK and PAINTING them for a profit!

I see through your lies....

liar...


----------



## woodrott

Tombo46 said:


> thats what you tell everyone. but I know you have been taking on all the unwanted beardies in the UK and PAINTING them for a profit!
> 
> I see through your lies....
> 
> liar...


that's not true paint wont stick Ive tried it


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> i intentionally didnt make it too obvious
> 
> btw. have you seen who's posted? glad they did cos I was starting to worry!


I was going to PM you and say about the post :lol2:


----------



## Phil3822

woodrott said:


> that's not true paint wont stick Ive tried it


Maybe I should be cancelling that hotel then. Dont want no dodgy painted beardie when I travel down.


----------



## woodrott

Phil3822 said:


> Maybe I should be cancelling that hotel then. Dont want no dodgy painted beardie when I travel down.


no yours is OK i used primer, and even lacquered it too


----------



## Tds79

woodrott said:


> that's not true paint wont stick Ive tried it


You need to use primer first :2thumb:


----------



## Lozza.Bella

I think they should have an 18+ in each forum...................... How many updates can you take????? Even when questioned is it sooooooooooo hard???


----------



## Tds79

Lozza.Bella said:


> I think they should have an 18+ in each forum...................... How many updates can you take????? Even when questioned is it sooooooooooo hard???


I actually think the 18 plus bit in each secton is a good idea...

lol it would appear it is.


----------



## ambyglam

leopardgeckomad said:


> im not moaning This thread shouldnt be in the lizard section -


Why should it not be in the lizard section... have you read the first post?


----------



## woodrott

ambyglam said:


> Why should it not be in the lizard section... have you read the first post?


 
it has to be in the lizard section as there's no section for screaming insane loony tunes 

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lozza.Bella

woodrott said:


> it has to be in the lizard section as there's no section for screaming insane loony tunes
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:



sssssssssssooooooooooooooooooooo true :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3

If this thread shouldn't be on here, where should we put the 265 posts. Inappropriate maybe (although I don't think so), but definitely a popular thread. Should have more of the same, I reckon.


----------



## Jeffers3

windymiller said:


> Damn! missed it...was it a good insult....:devil:


Given the material to work with (unreliable Italian poseur's bike and middle aged born again biker), maybe it wasn't such a good insult!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

The only type of people that complain about a thread like this are the pillocks that it was created to have a moan about!

Lizards are mentioned throughout the thread so it's definitely in the right place!


----------



## Willz0r2010

My lizard has a tail, and two eyes.


There. It's on topic, and in the right section.


----------



## windymiller

Jeffers3 said:


> Given the material to work with (unreliable Italian poseur's bike and middle aged born again biker), maybe it wasn't such a good insult!


I would consider "born again biker" an insult because I've owned and ridden bikes without a break sinse 1978 on the raod and 1972 when I started off roading...:devil:

windy:whistling2:


----------



## Tds79

Jeffers3 said:


> If this thread shouldn't be on here, where should we put the 265 posts. Inappropriate maybe (although I don't think so), but definitely a popular thread. Should have more of the same, I reckon.


I think it is a good thread and like you think there should be more like it. 


Willz0r2010 said:


> My lizard has a tail, and two eyes.
> 
> 
> There. It's on topic, and in the right section.


Lol made me giggle.


----------



## Tombo46

windymiller said:


> I would consider "born again biker" an insult because I've owned and ridden bikes without a break sinse 1978 on the raod and 1972 when I started off roading...:devil:
> 
> windy:whistling2:


only born agains used crash bobbins! cos they are all shrunken from old age and regularly drop their bikes


----------



## Tds79

i can see more threads being posted :bash:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tds79 said:


> i can see more threads being posted :bash:


It never ends :roll:


----------



## Tds79

please dont say that or i will be borrowing your whip


----------



## bonsai_dragon

what a great thread idea, ive only had reptiles for 3yrs mostly frill necked dragons and I have to say not a great deal of info on them.
But got to agree the HELP!! URGENT!! MY LIZARD IS DYING!!!! posts boil my pee


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tds79 said:


> please dont say that or i will be borrowing your whip


I have a spare you can have  We could be like a whipping tag team!


----------



## Tds79

dickvansheepcake said:


> I have a spare you can have  We could be like a whipping tag team!


Ooo i like it twice the whipping power !


----------



## sambridge15

Personaly id say a hamster is about as difficult as a cresty to keep... Never understood the hype a 10 min chat with the shop or breeder your purchasing from is more than enough.... Ok beardies leos things like that may need longer and things like monitors and darts defiantly need a good read!but crestys? Really Aside from dusting food is there that much to learn?


----------



## Mal

Dam just wrote a reply to this thread and it vanished !! Either that or Ive posted it elsewhere. Anyway, I just wanted to say, this is a great thread, long may it last. Ive tried to catch up with it when I get a chance and its given me a good chuckle.

While Im here I was wondering if you experts could give me some advice please. I am going to be breeding my leos this year. I have 30 females and a stunning male. Well he would be if he had a tail and hadnt lost his legs on one side in a freak accident. It does cause him to circle a bit but I dont think hes enigmatic.

Anyhows Ive been getting ready for them breeding and I know they are going to go like rabbits. (Thats why I feed thier morio worms big carrots). I want to be amongst the first to get hatchlings so I have done a bit of winter cooling. Ive got all the kit and even bought 6 tupperware lunch boxes from Wilcos to keep all the hatchlings in.

Please could you tell me when I should get the leos out of the fridge. My Missus is driving me nuts saying the smell they are making is sending the milk funny. Please help me as breeding my leos has to be a success. My Granny needs a new hip and Ive promised I will sell the baby leos and use the dosh I make to pay for her new hip. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Big Red One

Mal said:


> Dam just wrote a reply to this thread and it vanished !! Either that or Ive posted it elsewhere. Anyway, I just wanted to say, this is a great thread, long may it last. Ive tried to catch up with it when I get a chance and its given me a good chuckle.
> 
> While Im here I was wondering if you experts could give me some advice please. I am going to be breeding my leos this year. I have 30 females and a stunning male. Well he would be if he had a tail and hadnt lost his legs on one side in a freak accident. It does cause him to circle a bit but I dont think hes enigmatic.
> 
> Anyhows Ive been getting ready for them breeding and I know they are going to go like rabbits. (Thats why I feed thier morio worms big carrots). I want to be amongst the first to get hatchlings so I have done a bit of winter cooling. Ive got all the kit and even bought 6 tupperware lunch boxes from Wilcos to keep all the hatchlings in.
> 
> Please could you tell me when I should get the leos out of the fridge. My Missus is driving me nuts saying the smell they are making is sending the milk funny. Please help me as breeding my leos has to be a success. My Granny needs a new hip and Ive promised I will sell the baby leos and use the dosh I make to pay for her new hip. Thanks for your help.


Sounds like Grannies hip is in the bag..... You've done everything to the letter, I reckon by March she will be a new woman and you will be in the Maldives living off the remainder of your immense lottery style profits.
Good luck, but remember to gut load with pure Red Bull to increase growth rates....


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Well, I'd say if you want them to be fertile even sooner try sticking them in the freezer. It will cool them quicker than the fridge. Keeps them away from the milk too then...win, win :2thumb:


----------



## Lozza.Bella

Mal said:


> Dam just wrote a reply to this thread and it vanished !! Either that or Ive posted it elsewhere. Anyway, I just wanted to say, this is a great thread, long may it last. Ive tried to catch up with it when I get a chance and its given me a good chuckle.
> 
> While Im here I was wondering if you experts could give me some advice please. I am going to be breeding my leos this year. I have 30 females and a stunning male. Well he would be if he had a tail and hadnt lost his legs on one side in a freak accident. It does cause him to circle a bit but I dont think hes enigmatic.
> 
> Anyhows Ive been getting ready for them breeding and I know they are going to go like rabbits. (Thats why I feed thier morio worms big carrots). I want to be amongst the first to get hatchlings so I have done a bit of winter cooling. Ive got all the kit and even bought 6 tupperware lunch boxes from Wilcos to keep all the hatchlings in.
> 
> Please could you tell me when I should get the leos out of the fridge. My Missus is driving me nuts saying the smell they are making is sending the milk funny. Please help me as breeding my leos has to be a success. My Granny needs a new hip and Ive promised I will sell the baby leos and use the dosh I make to pay for her new hip. Thanks for your help.



Nearly went to bed............. Glad I didn't that has just made my night!!! :lol2:and the bag of haribo tangtastics, would offer to share but I've troffed the lot! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I personally think you will be fine Mal, and you should write up an award winning breeding sheet! At least you will be able to buy the Missus a brand new fridge when you've made your mint this season!


----------



## Kamike

Mal said:


> Dam just wrote a reply to this thread and it vanished !! Either that or Ive posted it elsewhere. Anyway, I just wanted to say, this is a great thread, long may it last. Ive tried to catch up with it when I get a chance and its given me a good chuckle.
> 
> While Im here I was wondering if you experts could give me some advice please. I am going to be breeding my leos this year. I have 30 females and a stunning male. Well he would be if he had a tail and hadnt lost his legs on one side in a freak accident. It does cause him to circle a bit but I dont think hes enigmatic.
> 
> Anyhows Ive been getting ready for them breeding and I know they are going to go like rabbits. (Thats why I feed thier morio worms big carrots). I want to be amongst the first to get hatchlings so I have done a bit of winter cooling. Ive got all the kit and even bought 6 tupperware lunch boxes from Wilcos to keep all the hatchlings in.
> 
> Please could you tell me when I should get the leos out of the fridge. My Missus is driving me nuts saying the smell they are making is sending the milk funny. Please help me as breeding my leos has to be a success. My Granny needs a new hip and Ive promised I will sell the baby leos and use the dosh I make to pay for her new hip. Thanks for your help.


You need the new Gecko breeder 2000, it will turn an obvious noob like you into a pro over night. Breeding aside you will also gain the right to tell others on the tinternet how they should keep their geckos due to your vast breeding experience. The Gecko Breeder 2000 also contains the following important features

20.0 UV light powering your geckos like the energiser bunnies 24hrs a day
Calci sand
100% humidity
50c hot spots
A cool little water slide and pond so your geckos can swim
And a mini fridge for your geckos to chillax in

Gecko Breeder 2000 is a trade mark of Kamikesarcasm 
All rights reserved
£1000 VAT free for a limited time only


----------



## slithering pets

Kamike said:


> We don't know what lizard you will like or should buy
> 
> Put what ever you want in your 4x2x2 just read a book first and don't ask the question above
> 
> You will have to take your lizard to the vet, the tinternet cannot fix your lizard so don't ask us to or ask the two questions above
> 
> Dont ask any of the three questions above
> 
> Infact don't post on this forum, thats not what it here for and the clique will get upset.


QUALITY :lol2:


----------



## slithering pets

snakeskinshoes said:


> also if you look in my sig you'll see i mainly keep boas and the snake section isnt as friendly as the lizard section, alot of people get slated for asking questions, some do seem daft but if you dont know you dont know people cant understand that.. Iv stopped posting as much due to A holes. I joined the forum to talk to like minded people, just seems everyone constantly tries to out do each others knowledge or years worth of experience ect and thats not what its about.


 
i agree its like handbags at 40 paces sometimes,


----------



## Jeffers3

windymiller said:


> I would consider "born again biker" an insult because I've owned and ridden bikes without a break sinse 1978 on the raod and 1972 when I started off roading...:devil:
> 
> windy:whistling2:


OK, OK - I was being unfair! Old fellas like you should be thinking about trading in that Tuono Factory for a nice Bonneville, or even a Thruxton (if you think you can handle the awsome power and amazing handling!). If you started in 1978, that will make you a whole year older than me, so any age-related comments are fully justified!


----------



## jools

God - not bloody motorbikes again! If you ask me they are a substitute for something :whistling2: 

Now if you want quality wheels what you need is an Impreza like mine :no1: At least I can have a smoke and listen to some music while I'm trying to kill myself.


----------



## Willz0r2010

I know of quite a few people who'd put "brutal truth" and "Subaru drivers" together and come up with something quite amusing. :whistling2: Jeremy Clarkson is one of those people.

Now a Ford Mondeo... there's a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## jools

Willz0r2010 said:


> I know of quite a few people who'd put "brutal truth" and "Subaru drivers" together and come up with something quite amusing. :whistling2: Jeremy Clarkson is one of those people.
> 
> Now a Ford Mondeo... there's a force to be reckoned with.


Pah :gasp: Mondeo? Force???????? WTF??????????? Jeremy Clarkson is a di*k. I drive my Impreza cause I love it. I do 30K miles a year, I like to be able to overtake grandads, I live on a mountain where I need 4x4.

So lets keep this on thread. I hate threads asking what can I keep in this? (mentioned before I know), I hate text speak (mentioned before I know), I hate ppl asking about bog standard set-up. I hate theads where ppl are planning to breed when it is very obvious from previous threads that they have very little knowledge of the animals that they are intending to breed with.


----------



## ambyglam

jools said:


> I hate theads where ppl are planning to breed when it is very obvious from previous threads that they have very little knowledge of the animals that they are intending to breed with.


like the weekly...ive had my two beardies in the same viv since they were born and im planning on breeding them for 'experience' so see how it goes...thread?

because there are like hardly any beardies about so we do need you to breed them with no future plans except... my local pet shop will 'probably' take them!


----------



## diamondwolf130

ambyglam said:


> Its sooooo not a con... my dogs vet bills cost way more then the insurance had cost me in payments!


It's not a con but it sure as hell is gambling. Funny how casino gambling is seen as 'bad' but pretty much everything in life involves gambling. Insurance, bingo etc. All the 'inocent' things...


----------



## Willz0r2010

I was jokin' about the Mondeo =P

Tbh, all of this stuff is irritating/annoying/laughable but for me personally it has to be the 400 updates on the same animal instead of just adding to the one thread. Along with assuming that everybody on here is so interested in their life that they know exactly what was wrong with the snake / beardie / *cough cough* gecko *cough cough* in question and would love to know that said snake / beardie / *cough cough* gecko *cough cough* has just shed. Because a reptile that sheds is VERY exciting, and well worth a whole new thread about...

Rage.


----------



## Tombo46

Willz0r2010 said:


> I was jokin' about the Mondeo =P
> 
> Tbh, all of this stuff is irritating/annoying/laughable but for me personally it has to be the 400 updates on the same animal instead of just adding to the one thread. Along with assuming that everybody on here is so interested in their life that they know exactly what was wrong with the snake / beardie / *cough cough* gecko *cough cough* in question and would love to know that said snake / beardie / *cough cough* gecko *cough cough* has just shed. Because a reptile that sheds is VERY exciting, and well worth a whole new thread about...
> 
> Rage.


:whistling2:


----------



## windymiller

Jeffers3 said:


> OK, OK - I was being unfair! Old fellas like you should be thinking about trading in that Tuono Factory for a nice Bonneville, or even a Thruxton (if you think you can handle the awsome power and amazing handling!). If you started in 1978, that will make you a whole year older than me, so any age-related comments are fully justified!


 
I'm 51 years young and will continue riding the tuono like a hooligan for many years, I hope...just mastered the art of wheelies, stoppies and donuts...woo hoo...:devil: I was out with another tuono rider last year on Shap pass (A6) flipping 'eck he was fast...61 years young as well, good man...:no1:

Can't wait for the sun to come out and I can get my fix of knee down antics on the local roads...

BTW Jeff, you'll have to exscuse this lot talking reptiles over our bike chat, rude lot....:lol2::lol2:

windy...:whistling2:


----------



## Tds79

bonsai_dragon said:


> what a great thread idea, ive only had reptiles for 3yrs mostly frill necked dragons and I have to say not a great deal of info on them.
> But got to agree the HELP!! URGENT!! MY LIZARD IS DYING!!!! posts boil my pee


I love frillies:flrt:


Mal said:


> Dam just wrote a reply to this thread and it vanished !! Either that or Ive posted it elsewhere. Anyway, I just wanted to say, this is a great thread, long may it last. Ive tried to catch up with it when I get a chance and its given me a good chuckle.
> 
> While Im here I was wondering if you experts could give me some advice please. I am going to be breeding my leos this year. I have 30 females and a stunning male. Well he would be if he had a tail and hadnt lost his legs on one side in a freak accident. It does cause him to circle a bit but I dont think hes enigmatic.
> 
> Anyhows Ive been getting ready for them breeding and I know they are going to go like rabbits. (Thats why I feed thier morio worms big carrots). I want to be amongst the first to get hatchlings so I have done a bit of winter cooling. Ive got all the kit and even bought 6 tupperware lunch boxes from Wilcos to keep all the hatchlings in.
> 
> Please could you tell me when I should get the leos out of the fridge. My Missus is driving me nuts saying the smell they are making is sending the milk funny. Please help me as breeding my leos has to be a success. My Granny needs a new hip and Ive promised I will sell the baby leos and use the dosh I make to pay for her new hip. Thanks for your help.


Lol thank you mal for making me smile 


jools said:


> God - not bloody motorbikes again! If you ask me they are a substitute for something :whistling2:
> 
> Now if you want quality wheels what you need is an Impreza like mine :no1: At least I can have a smoke and listen to some music while I'm trying to kill myself.


Gotta love a scooby


Willz0r2010 said:


> I was jokin' about the Mondeo =P
> 
> Tbh, all of this stuff is irritating/annoying/laughable but for me personally it has to be the 400 updates on the same animal instead of just adding to the one thread. Along with assuming that everybody on here is so interested in their life that they know exactly what was wrong with the snake / beardie / *cough cough* gecko *cough cough* in question and would love to know that said snake / beardie / *cough cough* gecko *cough cough* has just shed. Because a reptile that sheds is VERY exciting, and well worth a whole new thread about...
> 
> Rage.


Cant say i have noticed these threads.


----------



## Big Red One

jools said:


> God - not bloody motorbikes again! If you ask me they are a substitute for something :whistling2:
> 
> Now if you want quality wheels what you need is an Impreza like mine :no1: At least I can have a smoke and listen to some music while I'm trying to kill myself.


Now now Jools don't mock the bike boys... Just cos we like getting a mucky helmet at weekends and wearing leather doesn't make us weirdos!

I bet you have 'WRC' on your reg plate don't you? Like most of the Scooby driving numpties that seem to want to be two inches off my arse when I'm already at 80......

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Anyway back on topic, seems all my little beardies have escaped from my viv and there's just one fat big one left, still hasn't eaten those pinkies though and there's a funny smell near the viv. May need to put in more cat litter and leave the radiator on half hour longer I think.....


----------



## SleepyD

jools said:


> Now if you want quality wheels what you need is an Impreza like mine :no1: At least I can have a smoke and listen to some music while I'm trying to kill myself.


:2thumb: though the OH won't let me drive his car for some reason :whistling2:



Big Red One said:


> Now now Jools don't mock the bike boys... Just cos we like getting a mucky helmet at weekends and wearing leather doesn't make us weirdos!


:whistling2: no comment to that.. well not a polite one anyway :lol2:


----------



## jools

Big Red One said:


> Now now Jools don't mock the bike boys... Just cos we like getting a mucky helmet at weekends and wearing leather doesn't make us weirdos!


Only at weekends???????????????


----------



## olivine

jools said:


> Only at weekends???????????????


You expect 'em to be able to manage it during the week too?? :shock:


----------



## ambyglam

wow...300th post...who knew!


----------



## windymiller

ambyglam said:


> wow...300th post...who knew!


301...who knew what?...


----------



## SleepyD

olivine said:


> You expect 'em to be able to manage it during the week too?? :shock:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: now that'd be plain silly.. it'd be like asking mourning geckos to cross their legs as opposed to having a cork inserted :lol2:


----------



## Willz0r2010

Tds79 said:


> Cant say i have noticed these threads.



You have to be joking. Please say you're joking. Please be joking. You're joking, right?


----------



## Mal

Thankyou Bro and Dickvansheepcake for your excellent advice. I like the idea of gutloading with Red Bull. Will this help me get flying geckos ? Im afraid I cant use the freezer to cool the geckos a bit more even though it would help get them ready for breeding. I took advantage of an offer on here the other week and bought loads and loads and loads of livefood. I know hatchlings eat tons of the stuff. I got 60 tubs of extra large crickets and 15 kilo of mealworms. Obviously I didnt want them to go off before I got all my hatchlings. I thought the best thing would be to put it all in the freezer so there isnt any room in there for the geckos. Its a struggle just to squeeze a packet of fish fingers into the freezer at the moment. I did have one idea about the frozen food but wanted to check with the more experienced first. When I take the livefood out of the freezer will I be ok defrosting it in the microwave or do I have to let it defrost slowly at room temperature ? I only have about 30 mins each night to do the reps so anything that saves time is a big help. Oh, my Granny is so excited that I should be able to make enough money from the hatchlings to pay for her new hip. I havent told her that there should be enough money left over to take her on a nice holiday after the op. I want that to be a big surprise.

I do love my Granny. She would be very interested in this thread cos shes a biker. She has this fantastic little red scooter with a delux shopping basket on the front and a two tone horn. Shes a bit of a wild biker chick cos she doesnt wear a helmet. She says it spoils her purple rinse perm. You should see her zip down the high street on pension day, especially if she has had a few cream sherries.


----------



## Tds79

Willz0r2010 said:


> You have to be joking. Please say you're joking. Please be joking. You're joking, right?


Dont worry im joking how the hell can you not notice them. I see them and then run to the snake section. 
Mal i defrost mine in the oven find it gives them back the crisp they loose in the freezer


----------



## windymiller

I do love my Granny. She would be very interested in this thread cos shes a biker. She has this fantastic little red scooter with a delux shopping basket on the front and a two tone horn. Shes a bit of a wild biker chick cos she doesnt wear a helmet. She says it spoils her purple rinse perm. You should see her zip down the high street on pension day, especially if she has had a few cream sherries.[/QUOTE]

:lol2::lol2: 

Please ask you're gran to wear a helmet if she's gonna go over 4mph...:devil:


----------



## Jeffers3

I'd prefer the little red scooter to an Imprezza - especially one that smells of stale ****. I bet the on-board hi-fi soaks up half the engine power as well! :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

Tds79 said:


> Dont worry im joking how the hell can you not notice them. I see them and then run to the snake section.
> *Mal i defrost mine in the oven find it gives them back the crisp they loose in the freezer*


Thats the best way :whistling2:

there is also many, many more on this thread 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/611464-alternative-defrosting-method.html

:lol2:


----------



## Tds79

Willz0r2010 said:


> You have to be joking. Please say you're joking. Please be joking. You're joking, right?


Dont worry im joking how the hell can you not notice them. I see them and then run to the snake section. 
Mal i defrost mine in the oven find it gives them back the crisp they loose in the freezer


----------



## Willz0r2010

Holy double post, Batman!


----------



## Tds79

lol my phone doesnt like rfuk today


----------



## ambyglam

windymiller said:


> 301...who knew what?...


who knew this little thread of mine would turn out like this...lol


----------



## olivine

Mal said:


> Thankyou Bro and Dickvansheepcake for your excellent advice. I like the idea of gutloading with Red Bull. Will this help me get flying geckos ?


Aye, and they'll keep wanting to participate in the F1 world championship, so when you start making a mint you might want to invest in some ickle mini-crash helmets too : victory:



Mal said:


> Im afraid I cant use the freezer to cool the geckos a bit more even though it would help get them ready for breeding. I took advantage of an offer on here the other week and bought loads and loads and loads of livefood. I know hatchlings eat tons of the stuff. I got 60 tubs of extra large crickets and 15 kilo of mealworms. Obviously I didnt want them to go off before I got all my hatchlings. I thought the best thing would be to put it all in the freezer so there isnt any room in there for the geckos. Its a struggle just to squeeze a packet of fish fingers into the freezer at the moment. I did have one idea about the frozen food but wanted to check with the more experienced first. When I take the livefood out of the freezer will I be ok defrosting it in the microwave or do I have to let it defrost slowly at room temperature ? I only have about 30 mins each night to do the reps so anything that saves time is a big help.


You can tell you're a noob LOL! No need to defrost 'em...geckos lurve ice cream, so just give out small wooden scoops along with the still frozen bugs (though they tend to treat mealies more like popsicles)...



Mal said:


> Oh, my Granny is so excited that I should be able to make enough money from the hatchlings to pay for her new hip. I havent told her that there should be enough money left over to take her on a nice holiday after the op. I want that to be a big surprise.
> 
> I do love my Granny. She would be very interested in this thread cos shes a biker. She has this fantastic little red scooter with a delux shopping basket on the front and a two tone horn. Shes a bit of a wild biker chick cos she doesnt wear a helmet. She says it spoils her purple rinse perm. You should see her zip down the high street on pension day, especially if she has had a few cream sherries.


Oooo....I know your Granny. She's a regular on Morecambe prom!

While I agree with the advice you were offered previously, people have been remiss in not telling you how to keep the hatchlings. Obviously, you need to make maximum use of the storage you have available, so stacking them neatly in the lunch boxes will make a huge difference. Be sure to place the gecks in two rows, with the snout of each gecko touching the side of the lunch box, so their tails overlap in the middle (much easier if they have the preferred skinny, string-like tail; I can't abide these horrid chunky ones). Think sardines and you've got the idea, though the tomato sauce is optional IMO. In this way, I've managed to store up to 200 hatchlings in one lunchbox (four layers, each of 50 geckos). OK, so some of those in the uppermost layer have slight accidents and lose part of a nose, but that's actually a bonus; you can then sell them on as that rare subspecies _E. nasus truncata_ and charge a premium rate for 'em : victory:


----------



## Tds79

i have found if you apply a layer of oil to the inside of the tub it allows you squeeze a few more in. Oh and mal dont forget you need a heat mat that covers ALL of the tub . . . . . Dont want them getting cold ! Oh and dont worry bout a stat i have found the hotter the better. Ambey have to say hats off too you for a fab thread:notworthy:


olivine said:


> Aye, and they'll keep wanting to participate in the F1 world championship, so when you start making a mint you might want to invest in some ickle mini-crash helets too : victory:
> 
> 
> You can tell you're a noob LOL! No need to defrost 'em...geckos lurve ice cream, so just give out small wooden scoops along with the still frozen bugs (though they tend to treat mealies more like popsicles)...
> 
> 
> Oooo....I know your Granny. She's a regular on Morecambe prom!
> 
> While I agree with the advice you were offered previously, people have been remiss in not telling you how to keep the hatchlings. Obviously, you need to make maximum use of the storage you have available, so stacking them neatly in the lunch boxes will make a huge difference. Be sure to place the gecks in two rows, with the snout of each gecko touching the side of the lunch box, so their tails overlap in the middle (much easier if they have the preferred skinny, string-like tail; I can't abide these horrid chunky ones). Think sardines and you've got the idea, though the tomato sauce is optional IMO. In this way, I've managed to store up to 200 hatchlings in one lunchbox (four layers, each of 50 geckos). OK, so some of those in the uppermost layer have slight accidents and lose part of a nose, but that's actually a bonus; you can then sell them on as that rare subspecies _E. nasus truncata_ and charge a premium rate for 'em : victory:


----------



## bigpig

snakeskinshoes said:


> I went to a vet ince and got stung 50 quid for 2 shots of beytrill, since then Ive done all medicating myself. Theres nothing a vet can diagnose that cant be reasearched.. How do you think vets get thier knowledge.


Ive just found this thread and Im enjoying reading my way thru.
But I felt I really needed to respond to the above poster.
Do REALLY think you can learn as much as a trained Vet by your own research???
Why risk your animals health for a few quid?
Find a trained Reptile Vet, who has done several years at college,(thats how I think Vets get their knowlege), and gained experience of reptiles and you wont go wrong.
Of course there are minor ailments that dont need a vets help.
There seems to be a danger on sites like this one that people like to pretend they are experts, without really knowing what they are talking about. (Im not refering to the above poster here, I mean generally).
The danger with this is new keepers are fed the wrong information and dont know any better that to believe it.
If you dont know something do your research, but also find yourself a good vet that you can trust.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::..

Just seen this thread and if you want "Brutal Truth" i will give you my view.

I am F****D off with coming on here, asking general questions (Not asking for advice) just on how people do things and getting shot down, getting bitched at for trying to help some people save money, after replying to a post in the past suggesting improvments into husbandry for a beardie getting a PM saying "*f**k you, you know nothing, you have had your beardie shorter than me, you have fewer posts than me....what do* *YOU know...*(the next bit really, scuse my french but pissed me off) *hope you wake up in the morning and they are stiff as a stuffed animal"*

These boards use to be so helpful and i really enjoyed coming on here, now its full of prats who just post crap constantly slatting people.


----------



## slithering pets

Big Red One said:


> Now now Jools don't mock the bike boys... Just cos we like getting a mucky helmet at weekends and wearing leather doesn't make us weirdos!
> 
> I bet you have 'WRC' on your reg plate don't you? Like most of the Scooby driving numpties that seem to want to be two inches off my arse when I'm already at 80......
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## Willz0r2010

This is massively off topic for a second, but "Slithering Pets" I've just noticed in your sig that you have "1-1-0 Suriname Red Tail Dwarf Boas"

Do those actually exist?


----------



## Tds79

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Just seen this thread and if you want "Brutal Truth" i will give you my view.
> 
> I am F****D off with coming on here, asking general questions (Not asking for advice) just on how people do things and getting shot down, getting bitched at for trying to help some people save money, after replying to a post in the past suggesting improvments into husbandry for a beardie getting a PM saying "*f**k you, you know nothing, you have had your beardie shorter than me, you have fewer posts than me....what do* *YOU know...*(the next bit really, scuse my french but pissed me off) *hope you wake up in the morning and they are stiff as a stuffed animal"*
> 
> These boards use to be so helpful and i really enjoyed coming on here, now its full of prats who just post crap constantly slatting people.


I think alot of people are fed up with giving advice and getting abuse back or people ignoring the advice that they have been given. Yes i admit this forum is the most bitchy reptile forum i have been on BUT it also has people with a lot of knowledge. I dont agree with how people are jumped on and if i am honest i dont always agree with some choices made by mods etc but its a forum you wont change it. 
Wil glad i am not only one who noticed that, i have never heard of true red tail dwarf.


----------



## Willz0r2010

I think he just has a dwarf boa, judging by the pics on his profile. You can't get Suriname Red Tail dwarf boas, they're non-existant :lol2:

I totally understand the problem with people asking questions, and the forum slamming down on them for being "n00bs" and such, but it's pretty annoying when these people don't use the forum in the first place to find their answers.

Every other week there's a thread about "My Royal is not eating" or "are mealworms safe for beardies?" There are about 40,000 threads about the same thing on here, and it would be far more sensible to use the search function, because you WILL find what you're looking for that way. Just posting a new thread is lazy, and that's why most of the knowledgable people jump down their throats, because they've already answered the same question over and over and over again. It's not hard to search "royal feeding problems" on here - there's no need to post yet another identical thread about it!

Also, this IS a forum. It's called Reptile Forums UK. A forum is somewhere designed for people to post whatever they want (within sensible boundaries) and for other people to reply and give opinions. You can't expect to post a thread about selling a corn snake because it would get too big, then post another thread about buying a boa because it was cute, then post another thread a week later saying "I had no idea how big boas get - I've been ripped off by this reptile shop" and then post another thread 2 days later to sell the boa, and then post ANOTHER thread that week asking for garter snakes, and to then be amazed and annoyed when people question your motives about buying and selling without really researching beforehand. Not that any of that happened of course, over in the snake section a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Tds79

Willz0r2010 said:


> I think he just has a dwarf boa, judging by the pics on his profile. You can't get Suriname Red Tail dwarf boas, they're non-existant :lol2:
> 
> I totally understand the problem with people asking questions, and the forum slamming down on them for being "n00bs" and such, but it's pretty annoying when these people don't use the forum in the first place to find their answers.
> 
> Every other week there's a thread about "My Royal is not eating" or "are mealworms safe for beardies?" There are about 40,000 threads about the same thing on here, and it would be far more sensible to use the search function, because you WILL find what you're looking for that way. Just posting a new thread is lazy, and that's why most of the knowledgable people jump down their throats, because they've already answered the same question over and over and over again. It's not hard to search "royal feeding problems" on here - there's no need to post yet another identical thread about it!
> 
> Also, this IS a forum. It's called Reptile Forums UK. A forum is somewhere designed for people to post whatever they want (within sensible boundaries) and for other people to reply and give opinions. You can't expect to post a thread about selling a corn snake because it would get too big, then post another thread about buying a boa because it was cute, then post another thread a week later saying "I had no idea how big boas get - I've been ripped off by this reptile shop" and then post another thread 2 days later to sell the boa, and then post ANOTHER thread that week asking for garter snakes, and to then be amazed and annoyed when people question your motives about buying and selling without really researching beforehand. Not that any of that happened of course, over in the snake section a couple of weeks ago...


Lol sounds kinda familiar :whistling2:
I was going to say i only got out of boas just before christmas and true dwarf red tails did not exsist then.


----------



## Willz0r2010

Definitely don't want to make this sound like I'm against the dude or anything, but the piccies on his profile show dwarf boas that bear no resemblance to Surinames or any BCC for that matter. 

There's a chance he saw a slightly reddish tail on one, and assumed it was a "red tail" like 99% of Common Boa owners do :bash: Or somebody sold him a boa telling him it was a Dwarf BCC, in which case the seller should be put into a wheely bin like that cat in t'news.


----------



## Tds79

lol put all the buggers in bins i say. 
It does my nut in why not be trueful ! Its like the whole is my royal a normal ? Grr makes me wanna slap people :whip::whip:


----------



## Willz0r2010

My fave is the BCI owners who go "Is this a BCI or a BCC? What's the difference? I know one has a red tail, but mine has a red tail but it only cost me £70 and the lad who sold it to me under the pier in Brighton said it was a true BCI"

*Posts pictures of a boa constrictor with a brown tail*

"Yeah, that's a BCI mate. Lovely common though."

"R u sure? i think it might be a BCC. i'm gonna put it with my mates bci and we can sell the babies as bcc right?"


----------



## Tds79

it does make me wonder if any of them have ever actually seen a bcc or even the colour red. 
We are going to get people moaning soon with all this snake talk :lol2:


----------



## Willz0r2010

Oh, that's true.

My beardie just fell over while trying to catch the UV light.

And we're back on track.


----------



## Tds79

lol nicely done. Have you noticed everyone else has buggered off


----------



## Willz0r2010

They'll be back. This thread is too hard to ignore!


----------



## Tds79

true . I actually think people are reading this as been a lack of threads today


----------



## Lozza.Bella

i'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Wound up when people can't be "bovered" to search even their own threads for updates!!! :bash:
I know lets start a new one.............

"Charlie's done a nice fresh doo doo...............Yay I'm sooooooooo Proud :flrt:"


----------



## Willz0r2010

"Thunder has shed today!!!! Woooo!!! My clever big boy!!!! Well done!!!! (Pic Heavy)"


----------



## woodrott

Tds79 said:


> true . I actually think people are reading this as been a lack of threads today


im here

keep on having to nip out 
these flying dragon keep getting out of there tubs
and yes Ive put lids on the tubs
but then the buggers started to burn holes in the tubs
so now Ive got a fire extinguisher i will fix them 

now where were we


----------



## Tds79

:lol2:


----------



## Willz0r2010

woodrott said:


> im here
> 
> keep on having to nip out
> these flying dragon keep getting out of there tubs
> and yes Ive put lids on the tubs
> but then the buggers started to burn holes in the tubs
> so now Ive got a fire extinguisher i will fix them
> 
> now where were we


Don't need a fire extinguisher mate, a simple Powerade bath will fix that.


----------



## olivine

woodrott said:


> im here
> 
> keep on having to nip out
> these flying dragon keep getting out of there tubs
> and yes Ive put lids on the tubs
> but then the buggers started to burn holes in the tubs
> so now Ive got a fire extinguisher i will fix them
> 
> now where were we


Pfft! What sort of keeper are you?? Surely everyone knows that dragons can choke on fire extinguisher foam! The _only_ way to deal with 'em is with Gaviscon...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

woodrott said:


> im here
> 
> keep on having to nip out
> these flying dragon keep getting out of there tubs
> and yes Ive put lids on the tubs
> but then the buggers started to burn holes in the tubs
> so now Ive got a fire extinguisher i will fix them
> 
> now where were we


You wanna get some metal money box things to keep the firey little buggers in, no melting that


----------



## woodrott

olivine said:


> Pfft! What sort of keeper are you?? Surely everyone knows that dragons can choke on fire extinguisher foam! The _only_ way to deal with 'em is with Gaviscon...


 
come on Ive been breeding for 1000 years its a water extinguisher
stupid


----------



## woodrott

dickvansheepcake said:


> You wanna get some metal money box things to keep the firey little buggers in, no melting that


 
don't be silly how would you get a heat gradient in a metal tub


----------



## Tds79

Willz0r2010 said:


> Don't need a fire extinguisher mate, a simple Powerade bath will fix that.


You git you beat me too it :whip:


----------



## olivine

woodrott said:


> come on Ive been breeding for 1000 years its a water extinguisher
> stupid


It's a well known fact that, due to the resultant high humidity levels, using water extinguishers is the leading cause of RIs in dragons :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

woodrott said:


> don't be silly how would you get a heat gradient in a metal tub


They hold the heat really well actually. I have one of mine in a metal tub sitting on top of a heat mat, he's got a lush tan and must be happy because he hasn't moved in ages, he's so comfortable.


----------



## woodrott

olivine said:


> It's a well known fact that, due to the resultant high humidity levels, using water extinguishers is the leading cause of RIs in dragons :Na_Na_Na_Na:


not in my dragons there special i got them from Merlin a mate of king Arther


----------



## woodrott

dickvansheepcake said:


> They hold the heat really well actually. I have one of mine in a metal tub sitting on top of a heat mat, he's got a lush tan and must be happy because he hasn't moved in ages, he's so comfortable.


yes those heat mats are good but don't you know the asbestos is bad for them


----------



## dickvansheepcake

woodrott said:


> yes those heat mats are good but don't you know the asbestos is bad for them



Well I've been told by 12 really experienced breeders, 3 reptile shops, a vet and my uncle who's been breeding bearded dragons for 98 years that it's fine...so there.


----------



## Willz0r2010

Neither of you know anything. I'm telling you, even though I'm only 9 I've been keeping reptiles for 33 years and you don't need a heat source. Trust me, keep them in a wicker wastepaper bin you can get from Argos - cheaper and they like it more because wicker is more like their natural habitat.


----------



## Phil3822

I appreciate a lot of the advice and support on here but I need none of it as I can talk with bearded dragons.


----------



## fiesta599

i keep popping on to read this thread and all i can say is its brilliant.i havent laughed so much in ages.
i must pm woodrott though as id love one of his fire breathing flying dragons,wonder if he has pink or purple ones.ive only got a small corner left in the house for a rep so a flying dragon shouldnt take much room up and ive got loads of gaviscon/rennies for them.


----------



## ryuk

my usb chameleon wont roll it's eyes or randomly stick out it tongue anymore.......i think he's kaput :/ sad times. 

where did I go wrong?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Willz0r2010

No idea, but ever since I entered my Tokay in the local Fire-Walking Lizard Race, he's not been able to stick to the glass in his viv. He keeps screaming and sliding down the side like when you throw a mouldy strawberry at your kitchen wall. Is there something on RFUK I can download which will save him? The local vet is 12 miles away and I can't afford to see him because i just bought a dwarf caiman to go in my 3x2x2 vivexotic.


----------



## Tombo46

Willz0r2010 said:


> No idea, but ever since I entered my Tokay in the local Fire-Walking Lizard Race, he's not been able to stick to the glass in his viv. He keeps screaming and sliding down the side like when you throw a mouldy strawberry at your kitchen wall. Is there something on RFUK I can download which will save him? The local vet is 12 miles away and I can't afford to see him because i just bought a dwarf caiman to go in my 3x2x2 vivexotic.


In all my years as a greengrocer I have NEVER heard a mouldy strawberry scream!

Tom


----------



## woodrott

fiesta599 said:


> i keep popping on to read this thread and all i can say is its brilliant.i havent laughed so much in ages.
> i must pm woodrott though as id love one of his fire breathing flying dragons,wonder if he has pink or purple ones.ive only got a small corner left in the house for a rep so a flying dragon shouldnt take much room up and ive got loads of gaviscon/rennies for them.


sorry no pink ones Ive sold the last one 
threes loads of purple ones there just normals

you must have a 4x2x2 and you can only keep one in a viv that size


----------



## fiesta599

woodrott said:


> sorry no pink ones Ive sold the last one
> threes loads of purple ones there just normals
> 
> you must have a 4x2x2 and you can only keep one in a viv that size


 damn its no good then as i was planning on keeping it in a 2x2x2 and leaving the door open so it can fly around the room,are you sure it wouldnt be ok in a 2x2x2?
i really really want one as purple is my favourite colour


----------



## woodrott

fiesta599 said:


> damn its no good then as i was planning on keeping it in a 2x2x2 and leaving the door open so it can fly around the room,are you sure it wouldnt be ok in a 2x2x2?
> i really really want one as purple is my favourite colour


min size viv is a 4x2x2 for one dragon
in a 2x2x2 you can have 3 females


----------



## SleepyD

olivine said:


> Pfft! What sort of keeper are you?? Surely everyone knows that dragons can choke on fire extinguisher foam! The _only_ way to deal with 'em is with Gaviscon...


:gasp::gasp: don't you know that DIY dosing with gaviscon can cause them to reverse expulsion if given incorrectly!! bad enough when they char from the front but a rocket-propelled dragon with no stearage is a terrible thing.... though if you put a collar and chain on them they do make rather nifty warm-air heaters : victory:


----------



## Willz0r2010

Tombo46 said:


> In all my years as a greengrocer I have NEVER heard a mouldy strawberry scream!
> 
> Tom


Seriously? You can't be a greengrocer if you've never heard a mouldy strawberry scream. Try it next time you see one. Lob it nice and hard against a wall (preferably tiled) and listen. It's not massively loud but there's a definitely wail.


----------



## fiesta599

woodrott said:


> min size viv is a 4x2x2 for one dragon
> in a 2x2x2 you can have 3 females


 i will take 3 purple dragons but they must be flying fire breathing ones:flrt:
my quest is now complete :whistling2:


----------



## ambyglam

Willz0r2010 said:


> It's not massively loud but there's a definitely wail.


Kinda like a japanese girl in adult entertainment videos a gentleman may peruse online?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I just gave my bearded dragon some chewing gum cos he looked bored, he swallowed it and now he's farting bubbles. Is this ok?


----------



## woodrott

fiesta599 said:


> i will take 3 purple dragons but they must be flying fire breathing ones:flrt:
> my quest is now complete :whistling2:


i need a deposit as theres loads of time waisters out there
i take paypal
a 20% deposit would be £300.000.000.000

balance in cash when you pick up no courier


----------



## Willz0r2010

ambyglam said:


> Kinda like a japanese girl in adult entertainment videos a gentleman may peruse online?


No idea what you're talking about... :whistling2:


----------



## sambridge15

ambyglam said:


> Right folks, who is sick of people making the same mistakes over and over again?
> 
> Here is a place for you to point blank say the brutal truth.
> 
> Read up and research any animal BEFORE you buy it not after you have had it for a couple of weeks and things start going wrong!!!
> 
> I have 4 crestie books and have read hundreds of pages worth of information online about them, have talked to breeders, and have friends who breed them that im always asking questions about various bits and pieces. As a pet owner you are always learning about your animals, but thorough research is essential to allow you to understand as much as possible in preparation for getting any desired species...this is a reptile forum...people here often know a fair bit,,,feel free to ask!


thats hardly a brutal trueth if anything its just common sense/advice also its not a truth as there is no fact realted to the subject:lol2:


----------



## ambyglam

sambridge15 said:


> thats hardly a brutal trueth if anything its just common sense/advice also its not a truth as there is no fact realted to the subject:lol2:


DUH...when did anyone on here claim there was a lot of 'common sense' going about?


----------



## Tds79

bloody hell I got for a little while and miss 

Farting bubbles, mouldy strawberrys, Purple dragons and porn ....you save all the good talk for when im gone


----------



## pigglywiggly

big improvement on them blinking bikes


----------



## ambyglam

Tds79 said:


> bloody hell I got for a little while and miss
> 
> Farting bubbles, mouldy strawberrys, Purple dragons and porn ....you save all the good talk for when im gone


apart from the purple dragons... the 3 other things could be in the same film hahahahhahahaha!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

ambyglam said:


> apart from the purple dragons... the 3 other things could be in the same film hahahahhahahaha!


That would be one amazing film...well, not sure amazing is the right word!


----------



## Tds79

ambyglam said:


> apart from the purple dragons... the 3 other things could be in the same film hahahahhahahaha!


I think I would actually pay to see that film.


----------



## tyrannosaurus

i took my tokay out for a walk in the park and a ride on the see-saw. please contact me if u find a blue spotty dinosaur eating you,re cat.
thanks


----------



## ambyglam

Tds79 said:


> I think I would actually pay to see that film.


Im sure i could google it and pm you!


----------



## Trissai

ambyglam said:


> apart from the purple dragons... the 3 other things could be in the same film hahahahhahahaha!


you could totally get purple dragons in somewhere


----------



## Dan P

Trissai said:


> you could totally get purple dragons in somewhere


Put it in the front cover of the film


----------



## Tds79

I reckon I could even get wilz tokay in there somewhere and just for tom will include some flowers and carrots


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> I reckon I could even get wilz tokay in there somewhere and just for tom will include some flowers and carrots


Cheers!

All this talk about porn is doing me no good! I mean this in all honesty. I am a recovering porn addict and if the film you are talking about was made, then I've seen it!

All the best

A quivering wreck


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> All this talk about porn is doing me no good! I mean this in all honesty. I am a recovering porn addict and if the film you are talking about was made, then I've seen it!
> 
> All the best
> 
> A quivering wreck


Your welcome  
I wanna know what kinda sites you have seen porn like this !! 

Time for some rep talk to keep it on section ........

Ok I know sweet fa about cresties but seen few posts about cresties not having sticky toes lately..............How does it happen...owners run out of bluetak ??


phew back on topic


----------



## Tds79

ambyglam said:


> Im sure i could google it and pm you!


 
Oooooo please


----------



## tyrannosaurus

they loose their stickyness for a few days after eating lemon jelly.


----------



## Tds79

ooooooooooooo that explains it ....Thanks


----------



## tyrannosaurus

the best way to resolve this problem is to leave a hot glue gun and/or a stapler in the viv with them.


----------



## Willz0r2010

Not strictly true - The Lemon-Jelly Gecko, or "Gekkonidae Limonwobbla" is known for having exceptional grip on smooth, slippery, wobbly surfaces.

N.B. Smooth, slippery, wobbly surfaces are not always for eating, Recovering Porn Addict Tombo.


----------



## Tds79

Toms gone quiet....do you think he has relapsed ?


----------



## tyrannosaurus

Willz0r2010 said:


> Not strictly true - The Lemon-Jelly Gecko, or "Gekkonidae Limonwobbla" is known for having exceptional grip on smooth, slippery, wobbly surfaces.
> 
> N.B. Smooth, slippery, wobbly surfaces are not always for eating, Recovering Porn Addict Tombo.


see this site is good for something.
i bet a lot of people didnt know about those.


----------



## Tds79

^^^^^^^^^^^^I want one


----------



## Willz0r2010

Very hard to find, unfortunately. And they're Optically Venomous, meaning if you look at them, your eyes liquify =(


----------



## Tds79

Oh poo  
I kinda like my eyes so thats them off the wish list then


----------



## Willz0r2010

I've got my Lemon Jelly Geckos in specially designed vivaria, with black kevlar sliding doors instead of glass ones. I've never seen them, but the man in the pet shop who sold them to me said they're definitely Lemon Jelly Gecko. They were in a black bag and I took them out of the bag with my eyes closed to put them into the viv, but he's been keeping reptiles for 334 years and his grandfather invented snakes, so I believe him.


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> Toms gone quiet....do you think he has relapsed ?


So ashamed : (


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> So ashamed : (


No need to be ashamed no one here will judge you :grouphug:















Was it any good ?


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> No need to be ashamed no one here will judge you :grouphug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it any good ?


Always is. I cried all the way through though....


----------



## Tds79

you a cryer then ??


----------



## bonsai_dragon

If I bred a flying purple beardie with a water dragon what colour would I get?
And how much do you think they would be worth?


----------



## Willz0r2010

You'd get a Rainbow Boa.


----------



## bonsai_dragon

oh what temp should i incubate the babies at? or are they live bearers?


----------



## Willz0r2010

Live bearers, but you need to put the parents into an incubator set at 78*F. If it's any lower, the dad will turn into a female, and the female will turn into a Crestie. If it's higher than 78, they'll both die but the bodies will decompose and the liquid will solidify, and we all know what solidified beardie / water dragon looks like, don't we?


----------



## bonsai_dragon

so if i bred a frilly and a beardie what would i get? and then i could totally breed the offspring of that with a water dragon! ill be a millionaire by easter


----------



## Willz0r2010

Frilly + Beardie = Sandfire Het Pied Royal Freadie, obviously.


----------



## kirky1980

:lol2: the topic has seriously got f:censor:d up now eh lmao 

and the more i think about it if this was off topic 18+ it could of got very messy eh tombo :lol2:


----------



## bonsai_dragon

when snakes die and riga mortis sets in do they straighten out?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

kirky1980 said:


> :lol2: the topic has seriously got f:censor:d up now eh lmao
> 
> and the more i think about it if this was off topic 18+ it could of got very messy eh tombo :lol2:




I think Toms already got pretty messy :gasp:


----------



## Willz0r2010

That's why he's not replied. 

Busy wiping his keyboard clean.


----------



## Tds79

..............that and crying apparently 


Ok just looked back and Im going to stop lowering the tone 

Saint Tracy from now on


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I've been slack, should have whipped everyone back into line! :whip:


----------



## Tombo46

dickvansheepcake said:


> I've been slack, should have whipped everyone back into line! :whip:


Thanks Jen! Here we go again...

Brb...


----------



## Willz0r2010

Can't go telling a porn addict that you'll whip him if he doesn't behave. That's like telling Nick Griffin you'll kill a Muslim every time he says "BNP"


----------



## Biggys

Willz0r2010 said:


> Can't go telling a porn addict that you'll whip him if he doesn't behave. *That's like telling Nick Griffin you'll kill a Muslim every time he says "BNP*"


:lol2:


----------



## kirky1980

dickvansheepcake said:


> I think Toms already got pretty messy :gasp:


 boak


----------



## kirky1980

Willz0r2010 said:


> Can't go telling a porn addict that you'll whip him if he doesn't behave. That's like telling Nick Griffin you'll kill a Muslim every time he says "BNP"


bwahahahahaha:lol2:


----------



## Tds79

Willz0r2010 said:


> Can't go telling a porn addict that you'll whip him if he doesn't behave. That's like telling Nick Griffin you'll kill a Muslim every time he says "BNP"


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: My favorite quote by far


----------



## woodrott

can any one recomend where to get good live food from
frozen is no good and do they deliver


i need approx 2000 cows
about 4000 sheep
about 1000 pigs
and a wagon of rabbits

and 12 virgins its breeding season[whoops wrong list]


----------



## Tds79

I honestly think Tom is rocking in a corner somewhere...

Porn, whips and now virgins Poor bloke


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> I honestly think Tom is rocking in a corner somewhere...
> 
> Porn, whips and now virgins Poor bloke


In a corner.....yes

Rocking......not quite.....


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> In a corner.....yes
> 
> Rocking......not quite.....


 
So much I could say but I would ether get told off or thread would be sent to 18 plus


----------



## Dan P

Willz0r2010 said:


> Can't go telling a porn addict that you'll whip him if he doesn't behave. That's like telling Nick Griffin you'll kill a Muslim every time he says "BNP"


One of the finniest things i have ever read on here :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

dickvansheepcake said:


> I've been slack, should have whipped everyone back into line! :whip:


There you go again with the abuse - you'll get everyone excited talking like that - sounds like it's a bit too late for a couple of them! 

Sounds like Woodrot has got his sex life sorted out for the next week though:

_"i need approx 2000 cows
about 4000 sheep
about 1000 pigs
and a wagon of rabbits

and 12 virgins its breeding season"_

As a welshman originally, I can understand the sheep, but I grew up in Cambridgeshire - what's a "virgin"?


----------



## Dan P

Jeffers3 said:


> As a welshman originally, I can understand the sheep, but I grew up in Cambridgeshire - what's a "virgin"?


I am also a welshman that grew up in cambridge. And i believe that this here is a virgin...


----------



## Tds79

oooo there is alot of cambridgeshire people on this thread .....Im also a cambridgeshire person  ....although not welsh london gal born and breed.


----------



## Dan P

That's obviously because cambs is the place to be  but where about's in cambridgeshire?


----------



## Jeffers3

Grew up in St.Neots. Now in Higham Ferrers, over the border in Northants.


----------



## Tds79

im over by ely


----------



## Dan P

I am in cottenham. About a 15 minute drive from ely as that is where my GF lives or a nice slow trip on the 106 if i feel lazy lol


----------



## Tds79

nice to know im not the only rep person round here


----------



## Jeffers3

Dan P said:


> I am in cottenham. About a 15 minute drive from ely as that is where my GF lives or a nice slow trip on the 106 if i feel lazy lol


Is that rep shop in Hardwick any good now? I haven't been in there for a while, but last time it was a bit grubby, with dirty vivs and not very good stock.


----------



## Dan P

I went there for my photography course to take loads of photo's of the animals there and it is actually quite good there now. There isn't much in at the moment as they have just re-done the whole shop and the guy that works there is really nice too


----------



## Jeffers3

That might explain it - it looked like they were about to do a refit. It certainly needed it. I was quite surprised, as the time before, I was quite impressed. Must pay a visit now...


----------



## Tds79

bloody phone keeps double posting. Dan when did they re do it ? Is it the one on st neots road ?


----------



## Jeffers3

Ever been to the Japanese Koi Centre in Henlow? It's not that far and well worth the trip.


----------



## Dan P

I dont know. It was between september and now as i hadn't been there myself for some time. And i have never been to the Japaneese koi place though as i don't drive at the moment so have no way of getting there unless anyone wants to give me a lift at some point :whistling2:


----------



## Tds79

lol i would but no car atm have heard a lot about koi will have to get over at some point. 
last time i went one at hardwick was may time so def been done since i was there last. . . Didnt like it at all when i went.


----------



## Jeffers3

I don't have a problem giving people a lift, but it's 40 miles in the wrong direction! If you ever get a chance, though, they've got some great stuff in stock - and, if you're interested, amazing tropical and marine fish, and HUGE koi. The pair of caimans is worth the trip on their own, though. Now, that would be a great display at home!


----------



## Dan P

Well it is certainly better than before. I haven't been to many rep specialist rep shops so don't have much to compare it too but it is certainally better than before


----------



## Dan P

Jeffers3 said:


> I don't have a problem giving people a lift, but it's 40 miles in the wrong direction! If you ever get a chance, though, they've got some great stuff in stock - and, if you're interested, amazing tropical and marine fish, and HUGE koi. The pair of caimans is worth the trip on their own, though. Now, that would be a great display at home!


I will certainally go down there at some point then. And if you want those caimans better start saving the pennies


----------



## SteveCourty

Jeffers3 said:


> Ever been to the Japanese Koi Centre in Henlow? It's not that far and well worth the trip.


That's a nice setup. The rest of it I found dissapointing, its expensive and I had to point out dead stuff


----------



## Big Red One

Just checked this thread and it's gone all boring, dead koi?
Come on folks where's the innuendo, whips and porn refs
and general RFUK lizard mentalism gone??
And the flying beardies? You can never have too many of them


----------



## Jeffers3

Dan P said:


> I will certainally go down there at some point then. And if you want those caimans better start saving the pennies


I could get the caimans, but where would I keep them? My wife has suggested I convert the shed to a reptile house - but it's full of her car boot fair rubbish (wife and daughter hobby - NOT mine!). I would have to re-roof it, but it's a solid brick shed, so in theory....

The other (slight) issue is the DWA licence.


----------



## Dan P

Big Red One said:


> Just checked this thread and it's gone all boring, dead koi?
> Come on folks where's the innuendo, whips and porn refs
> and general RFUK lizard mentalism gone??
> And the flying beardies? You can never have too many of them


Well it obviously went off the rails over a few pages lol but you better get it back on track then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jeffers3

Big Red One said:


> Just checked this thread and it's gone all boring, dead koi?
> Come on folks where's the innuendo, whips and porn refs
> and general RFUK lizard mentalism gone??
> And the flying beardies? You can never have too many of them


We need Mistress Jen (Dickvansheepcake) to get us going. She'll whip you into shape!

As for flying beardies - mine started playing bloody Quidditch last time I fed him Red Bull. Serves me right for calling him Hagrid, I suppose!


----------



## Dan P

Jeffers3 said:


> We need Mistress Jen (Dickvansheepcake) to get us going. She'll whip you into shape!
> 
> As for flying beardies - mine started playing bloody Quidditch last time I fed him Red Bull. Serves me right for calling him Hagrid, I suppose!


I would love to see Hagrid on a broomstick :lol2: but do you think that if i feed mine some sort of drink do you think he will become insane at the guitar? His name is Hendrix btw


----------



## marcusjelly

yeah i go a reptile only vets
and i have a bank account for them just incase 
but i don't need vets often just with one of my cad's and her nose rub , which i couldn't do anything about !
it was just a bloody nightmare of a habit they get sometimes!
none of my other pets need the vets as i look after them , touch wood thank god!


----------



## Twiglet

dickvansheepcake said:


> I just gave my bearded dragon some chewing gum cos he looked bored, he swallowed it and now he's farting bubbles. Is this ok?


*wipes cider from computer screen*

I'm highly tempted to sig quote you... Hope you don't mind : victory:

I was informed recently that bull snakes have venomous tails... I'm thinking of having mine tail-docked to make them venomoid... does any one know if this works???


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Jeffers3 said:


> We need Mistress Jen (Dickvansheepcake) to get us going. She'll whip you into shape!
> 
> As for flying beardies - mine started playing bloody Quidditch last time I fed him Red Bull. Serves me right for calling him Hagrid, I suppose!


:devil: I'm back, and ready to serve up some lashings...line up boys, who's going first :whip:




Twiglet said:


> *wipes cider from computer screen*
> 
> I'm highly tempted to sig quote you... Hope you don't mind : victory:
> 
> I was informed recently that bull snakes have venomous tails... I'm thinking of having mine tail-docked to make them venomoid... does any one know if this works???


I don't mind at all  I thought it had gone unnoticed actually! :lol2:


----------



## Tds79

i decided few pages back to be better behaved as all the porn talk sent tom over the edge. . . . Although he must be knackered cos he has been gone hours !


----------



## Jeffers3

Dan P said:


> I would love to see Hagrid on a broomstick :lol2: but do you think that if i feed mine some sort of drink do you think he will become insane at the guitar? His name is Hendrix btw


I reckon it would take more than red bull to get him shifting - he's a lazy sod. He'll even let locusts climb up onto his head from the front if he's not hungry. Mind you - if he is peckish, that's a risky strategy!

btw - I had a look at your profile - you sound like me from 30 years ago - guitar music, skateboard etc.! Did you know there used to be a brilliant skatepark in Cambridge? It was up near the old CUFC football stadium. There used to be some gas holders nearby, if I remember rightly.


----------



## Dan P

Jeffers3 said:


> I reckon it would take more than red bull to get him shifting - he's a lazy sod. He'll even let locusts climb up onto his head from the front if he's not hungry. Mind you - if he is peckish, that's a risky strategy!
> 
> btw - I had a look at your profile - you sound like me from 30 years ago - guitar music, skateboard etc.! Did you know there used to be a brilliant skatepark in Cambridge? It was up near the old CUFC football stadium. There used to be some gas holders nearby, if I remember rightly.


I haven't heard of that park. I tend to stay at the one in my village and at the ones around. Generally cambs seems to be too busy lol but if we have so much in common we should go to one of those shops we were talking about some time together and have a bit of a meet up 


And if any of those whip's are going spare then how could i refuse :whistling2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tds79 said:


> i decided few pages back to be better behaved as all the porn talk sent tom over the edge. . . . Although he must be knackered cos he has been gone hours !


He's probably done himself an injury...poor lad!

Oh and Dan...just for you :whip:


----------



## Dan P

dickvansheepcake said:


> He's probably done himself an injury...poor lad!
> 
> Oh and Dan...just for you :whip:


Why thank you. I can sleep in peace now knowing i have had my whipping:notworthy:


----------



## Jeffers3

dickvansheepcake said:


> He's probably done himself an injury...poor lad!
> 
> Oh and Dan...just for you :whip:


What about me, mistress? I've been a very naughty boy...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Jeffers3 said:


> What about me, mistress? I've been a very naughty boy...


Ah how could I forget :whip: ....it's all getting a bit kinky now :gasp:

Quick back on topic...um...lizards and stuff...phew, that was a quick save :whistling2:


----------



## slithering pets

Willz0r2010 said:


> This is massively off topic for a second, but "Slithering Pets" I've just noticed in your sig that you have "1-1-0 Suriname Red Tail Dwarf Boas"
> 
> Do those actually exist?


i bought them and was told they were suriname dwarf red tails iv changed it now, they both have nice red tails so i didnt doubt him,


----------



## GeckoD

lol what has this turned into!?


----------



## ambyglam

Trissai said:


> you could totally get purple dragons in somewhere


Chasing the purple dragon... the story of a japanese adult entertainer who lives a drug fuelled life of injecting mouldy strawberry concentrate into her blood stream in the search for her bottom bubbles to smell like strawberries... this years 'the human centipede' its the underdog you all want to see!


----------



## Tombo46

ambyglam said:


> Chasing the purple dragon... the story of a japanese adult entertainer who lives a drug fuelled life of injecting mouldy strawberry concentrate into her blood stream in the search for her bottom bubbles to smell like strawberries... this years 'the human centipede' its the underdog you all want to see!


Top film!


----------



## SteveCourty

I haven't seen it yet what's it like?

I watched penance the other night missus picked it up at blockbuster mde me read the back which I hate doing so after reading she becomes a stripper the film was sold. Started brilliant lots of boobs then ges messed up. Good film though but far from what I was expecting.


----------



## Tds79

morning all ! Just taken the beardies out for there morning walk. Its raining so made sure we stayed out for ages, dont want them getting dehydrated.


----------



## SteveCourty

Tds79 said:


> morning all ! Just taken the beardies out for there morning walk. Its raining so made sure we stayed out for ages, dont want them getting dehydrated.


I found a cure to this I split my 2ft beardie tank into two a water area and a woodchip area. He can swim now as he always opens his mouth with excitement to bow bubbles at me


----------



## Tds79

Sounds good steve. 
One of my beardies has been in the bath since last night must be having lots of fun, when I checked on him earlier he was fast asleep....bless him :flrt:


----------



## Tombo46

SteveCourty said:


> I haven't seen it yet what's it like?
> 
> I watched penance the other night missus picked it up at blockbuster mde me read the back which I hate doing so after reading she becomes a stripper the film was sold. Started brilliant lots of boobs then ges messed up. Good film though but far from what I was expecting.


It's a pretty crap film to be honest. But i like crappy B movies hehe. 

Tom


----------



## abisheridee

Tombo46 said:


> It's a pretty crap film to be honest. But i like crappy B movies hehe.
> 
> Tom


Have you guys seen Mum & Dad ?


----------



## SteveCourty

Tombo46 said:


> It's a pretty crap film to be honest. But i like crappy B movies hehe.
> 
> Tom


I can't watch a film that's meant to be good but is pants, if a film is low budget and laugthable in production then that's a different story


----------



## SteveCourty

abisheridee said:


> Have you guys seen Mum & Dad ?


No what's it like?

Anyone know of a recent serbian film that's meant to be nasty? Quite a few people have mentioned it in different places but I can remember the name


----------



## riley165

*hi guys*

I have just started reading this post and without mentioning the members name I am astounded there still on here! There is a certain member on here who openly advertises as a reptile sanctuary, He/She takes in sick or unwanted reptiles and sells them on for the going rate and has the audacity to call it a re home fee! for example a small albino burmese python was re homed for well over £100, then there was a small common boa re homed for £40 etc etc all the prices these animals are re homed for are around about the going rate they are being sold for on here! And by all accounts there set ups are a disgrace and the couple dont work yet they openly take in animals for free and sell them on here??? I know a lot of people do this but ffs it really annoys me!


----------



## abisheridee

SteveCourty said:


> No what's it like?
> 
> Anyone know of a recent serbian film that's meant to be nasty? Quite a few people have mentioned it in different places but I can remember the name


Mum & Dad is VERY nasty, me and the OH are mad on horrors but this disturbed us SO much, we had friends round to watch it (I actually bought it for my OH's birthday because I'd heard him mention it) and we all agreed before we left that we'd 'never speak of it again'.

TBH I think it's ace, have watched it twice.

TEETH is good for a laugh too.


----------



## Tombo46

abisheridee said:


> Mum & Dad is VERY nasty, me and the OH are mad on horrors but this disturbed us SO much, we had friends round to watch it (I actually bought it for my OH's birthday because I'd heard him mention it) and we all agreed before we left that we'd 'never speak of it again'.
> 
> TBH I think it's ace, have watched it twice.
> 
> TEETH is good for a laugh too.


aye I enjoyed Teeth. I love films where you have no expectation of them!

although I had to draw the line at Mega Shark vs Giant Octupus.....

I havnt seen mum and dad but ill get it downloaded!


----------



## abisheridee

Giz a shout when you see the 'meat-filled-with-suspicious-bodily-fluids' bit.

ANYWAY, my hate on forums like this is asking for advice, telling people what you are currently doing (which helps others to help YOU, surely?) and simply being told in a quick reply that you are doing it WRONG WRONG WRONG, but with no info on how to remedy the situation.
If YOU are an expert (or believe you are, or have some sort of expertise, whatever) and someone is doing wrong then EXPLAIN how to sort it out, don't jump on them for being stupid because then next time they WON'T ASK and end up with a dead snake/lizard/phib etc. Do you want that on your conscience? Poor little bobby the baby boa, dead of cold because you simply took the mickey out of his owner who requested your assistance instead of helping...


----------



## Willz0r2010

Tombo46 said:


> I havnt seen mum and dad but ill get it downloaded!


You mean you'll rent / buy it, of course.

Brutal Truth thread - downloading music / films is stealing. Naughty. Don't like it. Stop it. Bad man.


----------



## Tombo46

abisheridee said:


> Giz a shout when you see the 'meat-filled-with-suspicious-bodily-fluids' bit.
> 
> ANYWAY, my hate on forums like this asking for advice, telling people what you are currently doing (which helps others to help YOU, surely?) and simply being told in a quick reply that you are doing it WRONG WRONG WRONG, but with no info on how to remedy the situation.


thats because you are WRONG! 

mum and dad is currently downloading....legally of course....


----------



## Willz0r2010

Liar. :whip:


----------



## Tombo46

Willz0r2010 said:


> You mean you'll rent / buy it, of course.
> 
> Brutal Truth thread - downloading music / films is stealing. Naughty. Don't like it. Stop it. Bad man.


I have a rule with films. If I like it (even remotely) I buy it. saves me wasting money on crap films!

even then I still buy most of them, even the crap ones....

I have over 1000 DVD's in my collection!


----------



## Tombo46

Willz0r2010 said:


> Liar. :whip:


My other rule is that i dont buy re-made american films if I already own the original "foreign" film.

I havn't even seen "let me in" as I just cant bring myself to do it....


----------



## SteveCourty

Tombo46 said:


> My other rule is that i dont buy re-made american films if I already own the original "foreign" film.
> 
> I havn't even seen "let me in" as I just cant bring myself to do it....


^^^this^^^

I say this but I'm currently watching a team but on my side they never made an a team film just feature length episodes so not so much of a rip off athough lack of the van is a letdown


----------



## tyrannosaurus

is my gecko a lizard?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

tyrannosaurus said:


> is my gecko a lizard?


No, I'm pretty sure they're fish...duh.


----------



## tyrannosaurus

oh yea how silly am i?
theyre obviously flippers not feet.
thanks for clearing that up for me.

*goes to submerge aquatic gecko in bathtub*


----------



## dickvansheepcake

tyrannosaurus said:


> oh yea how silly am i?
> theyre obviously flippers not feet.
> thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> *goes to submerge aquatic gecko in bathtub*


That's ok, easy mistake to make. The holes on either side of their head aren't ears, they're actually gills :whistling2:


----------



## tyrannosaurus

gills? isnt that were they sing from?


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> aye I enjoyed Teeth. I love films where you have no expectation of them!
> 
> although I had to draw the line at Mega Shark vs Giant Octupus.....
> 
> I havnt seen mum and dad but ill get it downloaded!


You clearly have not seen komodo vs cobra


----------



## Willz0r2010

Just checked out the Komodo Vs Cobra trailer on YouTube. Looks Epic. Totally buying that. 

I like how they tried to make their logo as grabbing as Alien Vs Predator, but failed miserably.


----------



## Tds79

'Tis a big film should be in everyones collection imho. 
Now snakes on a train is a bad boy film....made me look at my royals in a whole new light.


----------



## Tombo46

This thread is 477 posts old.

R.I.P thread. The time you spent with us was precious...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

NOOOOOOO!!! We can't let it die


----------



## Trissai

SteveCourty said:


> ^^^this^^^
> 
> I say this but I'm currently watching a team but on my side they never made an a team film just feature length episodes so not so much of a rip off athough lack of the van is a letdown


yea but a 'flying' tank!!!!


----------



## Jeffers3

dickvansheepcake said:


> NOOOOOOO!!! We can't let it die


It looks like it's brumating already. Can it be revived... who knows?

Before it dies, does anyone know of any rep shows before June? I've seen a few meets discussed, but nothing for nearly 6 months!


----------



## Tds79

Im with me whipping partner you cant let it die. 

tut @ you Tom for even suggesting it :whip::whip::whip::whip:

Jeffers as far as I know only ones are european ones, which I am gutted as wanted to go to hamm at least to pick up some snakeys and now few things have changed here possibly some new lizards.


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> Im with me whipping partner you cant let it die.
> 
> tut @ you Tom for even suggesting it :whip::whip::whip::whip:
> 
> Jeffers as far as I know only ones are european ones, which I am gutted as wanted to go to hamm at least to pick up some snakeys and now few things have changed here possibly some new lizards.


It wasn't a suggestion! It was on the second page of doom!

If anything I deserve a medal for bringing it back to the top!

Now gimme a medal....


----------



## Tds79

ok in that case i take the whipping back and instead i owe you 1 medal :no1:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tombo46 said:


> It wasn't a suggestion! It was on the second page of doom!
> 
> If anything I deserve a medal for bringing it back to the top!
> 
> Now gimme a medal....


You don't get a medal until the threads up and running properly again :devil:



Tds79 said:


> ok in that case i take the whipping back and instead i owe you 1 medal :no1:


You can't retract a whipping :naughty: whippings are final!


----------



## tyrannosaurus

dickvansheepcake said:


> You don't get a medal until the threads up and running properly again :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't retract a whipping :naughty: whippings are final!


u can clearly see the effects of such fore mentioned whipping by the lovely scarlet stripes on ones bottom.


----------



## Tds79

Quiet here today isnt it !!


----------



## ambyglam

maybe people have finally gone to work...lol


----------



## Tds79

lol true


----------



## Willz0r2010

I work from home. Keep it going!


----------



## tyrannosaurus

work is for wimps














or people who have jobs


----------



## Tds79

looks like it is time to let it pass on


----------



## Dan P

Tds79 said:


> Quiet here today isnt it !!


I was at college in a stupid exam :devil:


----------



## Tds79

oh i bloody hate exams !


----------



## Dan P

It was psychology


----------



## Jeffers3

I love exams - but it's me that sets them now! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tds79

oh i bloody hate exams !


----------



## Dan P

Jeffers3 said:


> I love exams - but it's me that sets them now! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well i don't hate exams. I just hate the build-up to exams


----------



## ambyglam

ooooh nearly 500 posts...yey!


----------



## Jeffers3

I got the 500th post!


----------



## ambyglam

it still sed 499 when i looked lol....so is this the 500th


----------



## Dan P

ambyglam said:


> it still sed 499 when i looked lol....so is this the 500th


You got the 501st post. Jeffers beat you to it


----------



## Tds79

im rubbish and cant revise no matter how much i try, my days of exams are long gone thank god.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Woo, threads still going! Thought it would be dead by the time I logged on!


----------



## Dan P

Tds79 said:


> im rubbish and cant revise no matter how much i try, my days of exams are long gone thank god.


Well this was my only one for January. I will have about 5 in the summer though :devil:


----------



## Dan P

dickvansheepcake said:


> Woo, threads still going! Thought it would be dead by the time I logged on!


IT's completley un-related to the start of the thread now though lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Dan P said:


> IT's completley un-related to the start of the thread now though lol



I had actually forgotten what it was supposed to be about! Had to to have a peak at the first post again :blush:


----------



## Tds79

bugger that. Stupid thing is i loved college (never went uni although wish i had ) just didnt like revising


----------



## Dan P

Tds79 said:


> bugger that. Stupid thing is i loved college (never went uni although wish i had ) just didnt like revising


I love the lessons i do, just i have revising lol


----------



## Biggys

ambyglam said:


> it still sed 499 when i looked lol....so is this the 500th


on the user CP you what to post at 98 not 99 as it doesn't include the first post :lol2:


----------



## ambyglam

well getting back on topic...

Can people stop being so stupid!

lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake

No they can't! Been a couple of prime examples of idiocy the last few days!


----------



## Dan P

dickvansheepcake said:


> No they can't! Been a couple of prime examples of idiocy the last few days!


I haven't seen many. Just the usual things about ''what should i get'' and that. Nothing new lol


----------



## ambyglam

dickvansheepcake said:


> No they can't! Been a couple of prime examples of idiocy the last few days!


rite...its name and shame time lolllll

although with this being rfuk you cant actually name and shame them so in all 'fake name' and shame stories the name of all male ofenders will be arthur and all female offenders will be marths...seem fair enough?

now what the heck have arthur or martha been upto which is just so damn stupid!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Ah, now that would be telling! Lets just say if one of my lizards had died and the other looked in a bad way, I would get to the vets, not come on the forum for an hour posting up multiple threads about it :whistling2:


----------



## Dan P

dickvansheepcake said:


> Ah, now that would be telling! Lets just say if one of my lizards had died and the other looked in a bad way, I would get to the vets, not come on the forum for an hour posting up multiple threads about it :whistling2:


Now that really is an odd thing to see on here. I have never seen a thread where people are talking about problems with their pets instead of taking them to the vets...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Dan P said:


> Now that really is an odd thing to see on here. I have never seen a thread where people are talking about problems with their pets instead of taking them to the vets...


Hmm I know, I was absolutely shocked :gasp: .....


----------



## Dan P

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hmm I know, I was absolutely shocked :gasp: .....


I understand there may be a question that you want to ask to why they may be behaving like this but then there is the other extreme really. If one beardie has died and the other one is looking ill then it's obvious that you should take them to the vets :whip: (and there i go with the whip again)


----------



## Tds79

it does amaze me how few people dont go to the vets and are actually surprised when people suggest it.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tds79 said:


> it does amaze me how few people dont go to the vets and are actually surprised when people suggest it.


Not only were they surprised, they started a new thread about the same lizards obviously hoping to get a different answer! :bash: They didn't even go to vet in the end I don't think


----------



## Jeffers3

Tds79 said:


> it does amaze me how few people dont go to the vets and are actually surprised when people suggest it.


Vetdebbie sounds like my sort of vet :flrt:


----------



## Dan P

dickvansheepcake said:


> Not only were they surprised, they started a new thread about the same lizards obviously hoping to get a different answer! :bash: They didn't even go to vet in the end I don't think


Some people :bash:


----------



## Tds79

dickvansheepcake said:


> Not only were they surprised, they started a new thread about the same lizards obviously hoping to get a different answer! :bash: They didn't even go to vet in the end I don't think


I didnt see the second thread but it doesnt surprise me at all. Really is some tits about, just a shame animals have to suffer because of them.


----------



## ambyglam

maybe these people should get a tamagotchi...or am i just being a troll by saying that... such as here...



Gaboon said:


> Try a haircut - you even look like a troll!












my emo fringe looks nothing like that! lol

mwahahah


----------



## Dan P

ambyglam said:


> maybe these people should get a tamagotchi


I have never owned a tamagotchi in my life


----------



## ambyglam

Dan P said:


> I have never owned a tamagotchi in my life


would you take your animal to the vet first if it was ill or come on rfuk for a few hours asking multiple questions on multiple threads?


----------



## Dan P

ambyglam said:


> would you take your animal to the vet first if it was ill or come on rfuk for a few hours asking multiple questions on multiple threads?


Well in al honesty i think that i might post something on here about what has happened and atleast ring the vets. But if everyone is saying that it should e taken to the vets i would do so and certainally wouldnt spend hours on here waiting for the answer i wanted :bash:


----------



## ambyglam

Dan P said:


> Well in al honesty i think that i might post something on here about what has happened and atleast ring the vets. But if everyone is saying that it should e taken to the vets i would do so and certainally wouldnt spend hours on here waiting for the answer i wanted :bash:


then you do not need to replace your pets with a tamagotchi!


----------



## Willz0r2010

This forum is ace, because of the advice you can get. But it gets very very scary when an online forum becomes a replacement for a vet.

I mean seriously. If you have a relative who just swallowed a light bulb, or walked around your house squeezing out faeces with every step, you wouldn't go and find a "grandad forum" you'd take him to a bloody hospital.

Scary, scary stuff.


----------



## Dan P

ambyglam said:


> then you do not need to replace your pets with a tamagotchi!


Do i win a prize :whistling2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I think there should be a pet exchange. If you're a tool, I get your pet, and in exchange...










The cares is a little tricky but once you've got the hang of it, it's a breeze...no vet required :whistling2:


----------



## ambyglam

Dan P said:


> Do i win a prize :whistling2:


----------



## Dan P

ambyglam said:


> image


Woop woop. It was all worth it then.

And i totally agree with the pet rock exchange :no1:


----------



## Willz0r2010

"my pet rock hasn't moved for 3 days and when i move it into its feeding RUB it doesn't even look interested"

That's what will happen.

Be warned.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Or "I put my 2 pet rocks together and know I have lots of little pebbles. How much can I sell them for?"....


----------



## Willz0r2010

Is my pet rock a normal? It has gravelly bits in the bottom but the guy who sold it said it was 100% het sand


----------



## Lozza.Bella

LOLzzzzzzzzz pet rocks, gotta love em!!


----------



## Dan P

Or "Help Plz URGENT!! My rock hasnt moved for a while naw and has gone off it's food and isn't even opening it's eyes. What should i do"


----------



## ambyglam

Willz0r2010 said:


> Is my pet rock a normal? It has gravelly bits in the bottom but the guy who sold it said it was 100% het sand


your pet is not a morph...its just a hardened ball of platicine!


----------



## Willz0r2010

No dude, he definitely said it was het sand. Have I been ripped off?

He's in a 3x2x2inch Rub, with water substrate and a dimming stat set to -10, is this right?

He eats greens, but only if I rub them in really hard. Am I doing it right?


----------



## Lozza.Bella

I think you have been ripped off mate, it's a piece of stale chewy gum...........


----------



## Willz0r2010

*Sniff* Awww.

Nevermind. There's this really nice sandfire het quarry desert rock in my local rockshop. Bred by Marc Lorry, so it's bound to be a good feeder.


----------



## ambyglam

Willz0r2010 said:


> only if I rub them in really hard. Am I doing it right?


sounds right to me :mf_dribble:


----------



## Willz0r2010

Such a dirty bugger. Get out.



















Fap.


----------



## ambyglam

Willz0r2010 said:


> Such a dirty bugger. Get out.
> 
> 
> nowt wrong with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fap.


nowt wrong with that!


----------



## Tds79

Willz0r2010 said:


> This forum is ace, because of the advice you can get. But it gets very very scary when an online forum becomes a replacement for a vet.
> 
> I mean seriously. If you have a relative who just swallowed a light bulb, or walked around your house squeezing out faeces with every step, you wouldn't go and find a "grandad forum" you'd take him to a bloody hospital.
> 
> Scary, scary stuff.


I dont own a grandad but have a strange urge to google grandad forum 


ambyglam said:


> sounds right to me :mf_dribble:


Lol all the replies i have to that are far too rude


----------



## treeboa

> I mean seriously. If you have a relative who just swallowed a light bulb, or walked around your house squeezing out faeces with every step, you wouldn't go and find a "grandad forum" you'd take him to a bloody hospital.


boolarks, on the phone and add another couple of quid to the insurance policy first, then depending on the pay out a nice slow walk to the hospital


----------



## Tombo46

ambyglam said:


> sounds right to me :mf_dribble:


HAHAHAHAHA! great minds think alike...

by the way, im back...did you all miss me?

after the previous comment though I may have to take a short "toilet" break....


----------



## heather carpenter

you know what realy f:censor:ks me off theres 2 people come to mind both got new snakes (i know this is the lizard bit but i need to have a rant lol) one of then i lent a book to about corns and it tells you everything but she keeps comeing to my flat (she lives in the flat under me ) about her 
f:censor:ing snake i gave her one of my viv set ups for nothing well shes up with i 2/3 times a week about it and at one point she woke me up and she said the snake had got a cut on its belly so i ran down to see it to find out that it was the snakes butt hole :lol2: i was about to go nuts and say DID YOU READ THE BLOODEY BOOK THAT I LENT YOU YOU :censor: :censor: :censor: 

well the other person she came to me and asked me about snakes and i said corns are a good start and i said go on the net and reed up on them well a week later she said that she got her snake with a set up well she is going to drive me mad she was on a for sale site asking for a uv bulb and i asked her what for and she said its for my snake and i said they dont need a uv just a heat bulb and a heat mat and she asked be whats a heat bulb and i thought WHAT THE :censor: ARE YOU ON DID YOU NOT READ BEFORE YOU GOT YOUR SNAKE and i asked her that and she said NO she just asked some one that had a carpet python and went with that :war: IF ONE MORE STUPID PERSON ASKS ME ONE MORE STUPID QUESTION IN GOING TO :blowup::up: :2wallbang: THANKS for letting me rant lol


----------



## Tombo46

heather carpenter said:


> you know what realy f:censor:ks me off theres 2 people come to mind both got new snakes (i know this is the lizard bit but i need to have a rant lol) one of then i lent a book to about corns and it tells you everything but she keeps comeing to my flat (she lives in the flat under me ) about her
> f:censor:ing snake i gave her one of my viv set ups for nothing well shes up with i 2/3 times a week about it and at one point she woke me up and she said the snake had got a cut on its belly so i ran down to see it to find out that it was the snakes butt hole :lol2: i was about to go nuts and say DID YOU READ THE BLOODEY BOOK THAT I LENT YOU YOU :censor: :censor: :censor:
> 
> well the other person she came to me and asked me about snakes and i said corns are a good start and i said go on the net and reed up on them well a week later she said that she got her snake with a set up well she is going to drive me mad she was on a for sale site asking for a uv bulb and i asked her what for and she said its for my snake and i said they dont need a uv just a heat bulb and a heat mat and she asked be whats a heat bulb and i thought WHAT THE :censor: ARE YOU ON DID YOU NOT READ BEFORE YOU GOT YOUR SNAKE and i asked her that and she said NO she just asked some one that had a carpet python and went with that :war: IF ONE MORE STUPID PERSON ASKS ME ONE MORE STUPID QUESTION IN GOING TO :blowup::up: :2wallbang: THANKS for letting me rant lol


aaaaaaaaaaand breaaaaaaaathe! 

Welcome to the brutal truth thread! 

Tom


----------



## windymiller

IF ONE MORE STUPID PERSON ASKS ME ONE MORE STUPID QUESTION IN GOING TO :blowup::up: :2wallbang: THANKS for letting me rant lol[/QUOTE]

Just to be clear, if an intelligent person asks you a stupid question would that be ok...?...:bash:

:lol2::lol2:

BTW nice rant....:devil:


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! great minds think alike...
> 
> by the way, im back...did you all miss me?
> 
> after the previous comment though I may have to take a short "toilet" break....


Of course you was missed. Nice "toilet" break ?


heather carpenter said:


> you know what realy f:censor:ks me off theres 2 people come to mind both got new snakes (i know this is the lizard bit but i need to have a rant lol) one of then i lent a book to about corns and it tells you everything but she keeps comeing to my flat (she lives in the flat under me ) about her
> f:censor:ing snake i gave her one of my viv set ups for nothing well shes up with i 2/3 times a week about it and at one point she woke me up and she said the snake had got a cut on its belly so i ran down to see it to find out that it was the snakes butt hole :lol2: i was about to go nuts and say DID YOU READ THE BLOODEY BOOK THAT I LENT YOU YOU :censor: :censor: :censor:
> 
> well the other person she came to me and asked me about snakes and i said corns are a good start and i said go on the net and reed up on them well a week later she said that she got her snake with a set up well she is going to drive me mad she was on a for sale site asking for a uv bulb and i asked her what for and she said its for my snake and i said they dont need a uv just a heat bulb and a heat mat and she asked be whats a heat bulb and i thought WHAT THE :censor: ARE YOU ON DID YOU NOT READ BEFORE YOU GOT YOUR SNAKE and i asked her that and she said NO she just asked some one that had a carpet python and went with that :war: IF ONE MORE STUPID PERSON ASKS ME ONE MORE STUPID QUESTION IN GOING TO :blowup::up: :2wallbang: THANKS for letting me rant lol


 lol feel better ? Know how you feel i know a few people like this.


----------



## Tombo46

Fantastic...


----------



## heather carpenter

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I think unfortunately most will know a few people like that...

Nice rant by the way!  We need more rants...I'll see if I can find something that pi***s me off!


----------



## Tombo46

dickvansheepcake said:


> I think unfortunately most will know a few people like that...
> 
> Nice rant by the way!  We need more rants...I'll see if I can find something that pi***s me off!


I think that "something" just popped up Jen!

Hahahaha


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tombo46 said:


> I think that "something" just popped up Jen!
> 
> Hahahaha


Yep! hahahaa Amazing timing, eh! :lol2:


----------



## Tds79

:bash:


Tombo46 said:


> I think that "something" just popped up Jen!
> 
> Hahahaha


:2wallbang::2wallbang:


----------



## Tombo46

You all know I was talking about my penis don't you?


----------



## pigglywiggly

think we all worked that out


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tombo46 said:


> You all know I was talking about my penis don't you?


Uhh...yes, of course...but call it your trouser snake, we're still on topic then


----------



## Tombo46

Haha. Fooled you! I really meant a certain thread that popped up...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tombo46 said:


> Haha. Fooled you! I really meant a certain thread that popped up...


Oh, you little joker you! :roll: haha


----------



## tyrannosaurus

dickvansheepcake said:


> Uhh...yes, of course...but call it your trouser snake, we're still on topic then


more like a slow worm


----------



## HABU

Willz0r2010 said:


> All I'm going to say here is
> 
> "I've posted results on a separate thread hun xx"
> 
> WE KNOW. WE KNOW. YOU ALWAYS DO. STOP DOING IT. WHATS WRONG WITH YOU!? NOBODY CARES.
> 
> Update your thread you useless sack of beans. STOP MAKING NEW ONES. I want to pour melted rat juice all over this person and roll them around in the Sonoran desert and wait until the rattlesnakes smell it.
> 
> Argh.
> 
> Argh.
> 
> Argh.












ah, the sonoran desert.... a nice place!:2thumb:


----------



## Willz0r2010

It is! My Mexican Black Kingsnake comes from there.

And those amazing toads that jump in the air and flatten themselves out when a snake approaches.


----------



## Tombo46

tyrannosaurus said:


> more like a slow worm


Do you know my girlfriend?


----------



## Jeffers3

Willz0r2010 said:


> No dude, he definitely said it was het sand. Have I been ripped off?
> 
> He's in a 3x2x2inch Rub, with water substrate and a dimming stat set to -10, is this right?
> 
> He eats greens, but only if I rub them in really hard. Am I doing it right?


I missed the "pet rock" posts earlier and thought I could add my rant to this.

How many times do you hear about people force feeding their rocks like this? I think it's disgusting. They should be offered as much as they can eat in 15 minutes - and this must be dusted with 10% nutrobal / 90% calcium on weekdays, with the reverse ratio at the weekends, as the rocks need to replace the calcium lost on their Friday night out with the lads. On Wednesdays, the mixture should be sprinkled using the right hand (gloves MUST be worn) and a pipette should be used for the rest of the week. Temperatures should be 85C at the hot end (which is why many rocks can't digest their food). 100% UV must be used, otherwise your rock will become lethargic.

I know this is right, cos the part-time cleaner in [email protected] told me.


----------



## Jeffers3

Tombo46 said:


> Do you know my girlfriend?


Of course - all the blokes on RFUK know her!:lol2:


----------



## HABU

Willz0r2010 said:


> It is! My Mexican Black Kingsnake comes from there.
> 
> And those amazing toads that jump in the air and flatten themselves out when a snake approaches.












my american black king comes from here where i live...


----------



## HABU

Jeffers3 said:


> Of course - all the blokes on RFUK know her!:lol2:


even me?:whistling2:


----------



## Tds79

lol wil thank you so much for making me smile. I do however think you should hang some rats of the said persons ears and nose for good measure just to make sure they really get the scent.


----------



## HABU

be kind to ticks, fleas and bed bugs!:whistling2:


----------



## Willz0r2010

Is there going to be a point where we're allowed to tell certain people on here about this thread? And possibly even certain pages that might interest them in particular?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tds79 said:


> lol wil thank you so much for making me smile. I do however think you should hang some rats of the said persons ears and nose for good measure just to make sure they really get the scent.


:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Willz0r2010 said:


> Is there going to be a point where we're allowed to tell certain people on here about this thread? And possibly even certain pages that might interest them in particular?


I'm shocked they haven't seen it already!


----------



## tyrannosaurus

Tombo46 said:


> Do you know my girlfriend?


oh s**t ive been rumbled
*climbs out of toms wardrobe and jumps out the window to safety*


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tombo46 said:


> Do you know my girlfriend?


Even I know your girlfriend :whistling2:


----------



## Willz0r2010

The only problem with hanging actual rats off this person's face is that this person might get concerned with their welfare, and post FIFTY MILLION SEPARATE THREADS ABOUT THE FACT THAT THEY ARE NOT POOING PROPERLY. And then proceed to TAKE PICTURES of the poo. And then start a new thread explaining how the poo was put in a plastic pot and sent for testing.

I'm genuinely stunned that A) This person can even spell PALS. And B) That their latest post didn't include their credit card details. Everything else was posted. Including the PRICE OF THE TESTING. 

WHO CARES?! Seriously. WHO CARES. You "rescue" half dead geckos. Nobody is surprised that they're NOT WELL. We KNOW they're poorly. Hence why you got them for FREE. This does NOT mean we also want to know that your tiny number of HEALTHY pets are doing what they're SUPPOSED TO DO. We don't CARE that your lizard is DRINKING. Or SHEDDING. Or writing a novel based on it's owner's ridiculous obsession with telling strangers that they like to photograph ANIMAL POO.

I can't breathe. I'm actually going to pass out with rage.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Willz0r2010 said:


> The only problem with hanging actual rats off this person's face is that this person might get concerned with their welfare, and post FIFTY MILLION SEPARATE THREADS ABOUT THE FACT THAT THEY ARE NOT POOING PROPERLY. And then proceed to TAKE PICTURES of the poo. And then start a new thread explaining how the poo was put in a plastic pot and sent for testing.
> 
> I'm genuinely stunned that A) This person can even spell PALS. And B) That their latest post didn't include their credit card details. Everything else was posted. Including the PRICE OF THE TESTING.
> 
> WHO CARES?! Seriously. WHO CARES. You "rescue" half dead geckos. Nobody is surprised that they're NOT WELL. We KNOW they're poorly. Hence why you got them for FREE. This does NOT mean we also want to know that your tiny number of HEALTHY pets are doing what they're SUPPOSED TO DO. We don't CARE that your lizard is DRINKING. Or SHEDDING. Or writing a novel based on it's owner's ridiculous obsession with telling strangers that they like to photograph ANIMAL POO.
> 
> I can't breathe. I'm actually going to pass out with rage.


It's ok *pats back* let it all out....and breath...:lol2:

I agree 100% though!


----------



## Willz0r2010

Ahhhhhhh... That's better.







Shall I post a new thread with pictures of my breath? I'm not sure it's the right colour.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Willz0r2010 said:


> Ahhhhhhh... That's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I post a new thread with pictures of my breath? I'm not sure it's the right colour.



As long as it doesn't include a picture of your poo...


----------



## Willz0r2010

Ok. I'll make a separate thread in a minute with the results from the CHUMs testing. I hope it's ok. xx


----------



## tyrannosaurus

i would like to see a picture of each individual scale.
all in seperate threads ofcourse.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Willz0r2010 said:


> Ok. I'll make a separate thread in a minute with the results from the CHUMs testing. I hope it's ok. xx


yeah lol im sure it be fine pmsl xx lol :bash:


----------



## Willz0r2010

Of course I'll be doing separately. I can't be "bovered" to find my other threads and update them. I don't have enough time in my life to do that, as 99% of my free time (despite the fact I have a spouse and children) is spent on here, or on the phone to my local vet, who officially hates me because I ring him every 42 seconds, because every time one of my lizards walks forward, I'm not sure if he's shaking because of MBD.


----------



## Jeffers3

dickvansheepcake said:


> Even I know your girlfriend :whistling2:


Don't get us all started again!


----------



## tyrannosaurus

does the 13th scale down from the 28th across look ok to u guys?
or shall i do a fecal test to check for mbd?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Jeffers3 said:


> Don't get us all started again!


 :whip::whip::whip::whip:


----------



## 12843

dickvansheepcake said:


> :whip::whip::whip::whip:



Something starting to tell me your '_sweet_' and '_Innocent_' looking avatar is a red herring. 

^


----------



## Tds79

please dont i dont want to see any more pictures of poo or that the lizard hasnt eaten its shed so it must have mbd. 
i say send the biatch to snake section and see how long she lasts. 
I know i am on here a lot but please dont tell me i am that bad


----------



## Willz0r2010

"hey guys jw y my snake isnt movin much. i got him yesterday and fed him 4 crickets with calcium today bt he didnt eat ne of them pmsl wat am i doin wrong? im such a klutz lmfao"

"Rub a defrosted mouse over your fingers when you offer the crickets. It's an old trick and it always works"

"owww thnx hun xx ur the best"

_____


Thread Title: Omg da snake sektion is so horribleeeee!


----------



## Tds79

saying that snake section is where i go to escape so maybe not a good idea.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Krispy1984 said:


> Something starting to tell me your '_sweet_' and '_Innocent_' looking avatar is a red herring.
> 
> ^


You're only just realising!?...oh, I mean..me, sweet and innocent? Of course I am :flrt:


----------



## ambyglam

yey...its reopened!


----------



## Willz0r2010

Whoop! What happened?


----------



## Biggys

ambyglam said:


> yey...its reopened!





Willz0r2010 said:


> Whoop! What happened?


I thought this aswell :lol2:


----------



## Willz0r2010

Oooh it got moved!


----------



## Biggys

Willz0r2010 said:


> Oooh it got moved!


Oh yeah I just realised this 

been up to much today ?


----------



## Lozza.Bella

we have another one in the lizard section..................... 3 threads already:gasp:.....................:whip:

Edit: PS Glad it's back up and running


----------



## Tds79

I thought it got shut off for all the naughtyness


----------



## Phil3822

Just stumbled across this again. Also didn't realise it had been moved. It's needed in the lizard section at the mo as I am struggling to keep up with the multiple update threads for one lizard!


----------



## Tombo46

Words cannot express how happy i am right now


----------



## Phil3822

Share the love?


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> Words cannot express how happy i am right now


is this about what I think this is about ??


----------



## Phil3822

But I wanna know!


----------



## Lozza.Bella

Phil3822 said:


> Just stumbled across this again. Also didn't realise it had been moved. It's needed in the lizard section at the mo as I am struggling to keep up with the multiple update threads for one lizard!



I know.......... and it's gravid and the other could well be going in with a male :gasp:

Que 20 million more 'quick update' threads..........

NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :whip:


----------



## ambyglam

i pmd wohic who had no idea why it had been shut down, but thought it best if it was moved to here...keep posting folks!


----------



## Phil3822

Oh well, at least it will make this section of the forum appear more popular.


----------



## Tds79

^^^ good point


----------



## Dan P

Phil3822 said:


> Oh well, at least it will make this section of the forum appear more popular.


Not much usually happens here. They will be glad to see the new faces :2thumb:


----------



## Tds79

I will be honest I dont even think Ive ever even been in this bit of the forum :roll:


----------



## Willz0r2010

I've just noticed yet another death from our favourite poster.

Is it just me, or is this getting ridiculous? This person clearly isn't a vet and yet insists on taking animals that are way way beyond the help that a non-qualified person can give. It's no surprise that they keep dying, but SURELY instead of taking them all home this person should leave them with a vet or something.

I've only been on this forum since October and already they've lost three! Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Tds79

Yep I did notice few things went through my mind but think I would be banned if I said them.


----------



## Phil3822

Someone been reading my mind?


----------



## pigglywiggly

Willz0r2010 said:


> I've just noticed yet another death from our favourite poster.
> 
> Is it just me, or is this getting ridiculous? This person clearly isn't a vet and yet insists on taking animals that are way way beyond the help that a non-qualified person can give. It's no surprise that they keep dying, but SURELY instead of taking them all home this person should leave them with a vet or something.
> 
> I've only been on this forum since October and already they've lost three! Utterly ridiculous.


to be fair on said person, the three they have lost were given to them as healthy rehomes which went t**s-up rapidly.
this wasnt due to their care, it was due to them being ill before they took ownership of them and them not being told the truth about them being ill/having issues.

that said, they have gone the vet route and paid for tests and treatment when many wouldnt of.


----------



## Willz0r2010

I don't think that's strictly true.

This person keeps complaining about going into reptile shops and seeing "neglected" lizards that they "have" to take home or they'll feel bad.

One of these lizards had a very very serious syndrome and this person was told (if not exactly what it was) that the lizard was in dire need of medical help.


----------



## Lozza.Bella

Willz0r2010 said:


> I've just noticed yet another death from our favourite poster.
> 
> Is it just me, or is this getting ridiculous? This person clearly isn't a vet and yet insists on taking animals that are way way beyond the help that a non-qualified person can give. It's no surprise that they keep dying, but SURELY instead of taking them all home this person should leave them with a vet or something.
> 
> I've only been on this forum since October and already they've lost three! Utterly ridiculous.



And also to be fair, when you move a leo it can take 2-3 weeks for it to settle so if it's not in the best health then this could unmask unforseen problems too.


----------



## Willz0r2010

Just as an example:

"His tail has bad rot it has holes where the rot has started to come off, his eyes are a real mess, I've managed to get some ear plug thingies and warm water and managed to get some of the skin off but he looks blind in that eye possibly from it being there too long, also he's got some nails missing and some of his toes look like they have fallen off, and some still have excess skin on"

That doesn't sound to me like a healthy lizard. That was written about a certain lizard the DAY it arrived.


----------



## pigglywiggly

think we might be on about different people then?


----------



## Tds79

pigglywiggly said:


> to be fair on said person, the three they have lost were given to them as healthy rehomes which went t**s-up rapidly.
> this wasnt due to their care, it was due to them being ill before they took ownership of them and them not being told the truth about them being ill/having issues.
> 
> that said, they have gone the vet route and paid for tests and treatment when many wouldnt of.


I agree but at same time once it was apparent how ill they was maybe see if someone more experenced could take them on.....and not have them out the viv every 2 secs and then posting about something you have noticed, people tell you to leave them be and reduce stress and yet still carry on, Im not debating this person doesnt care for their reps but I think what has peed alot of people off is the new thread every 2 secs...its pretty much always the same people that reply so why not pm them ?


----------



## pigglywiggly

maybe when the threads get posted about the same thing one of us should hit the snitch button and get a moderator to stick all the threads together?


----------



## jlbyron2000

_*to quote....."His tail has bad rot it has holes where the rot has started to come off, his eyes are a real mess, I've managed to get some ear plug thingies and warm water and managed to get some of the skin off but he looks blind in that eye possibly from it being there too long, also he's got some nails missing and some of his toes look like they have fallen off, and some still have excess skin on"
*_


so we are criticising a person for doing their best to help this lizard yet the person who got it into that state doesnt even get a mention???


----------



## Tds79

pigglywiggly said:


> maybe when the threads get posted about the same thing one of us should hit the snitch button and get a moderator to stick all the threads together?


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Willz0r2010

jlbyron2000 said:


> _*
> so we are criticising a person for doing their best to help this lizard yet the person who got it into that state doesnt even get a mention???*_


_*

That's not the point at all. The point is, this person spends their entire life it seems on here telling everybody how ill the lizard is, and what to do. Instead of facing the fact that it's beyond their help and needs a vet. It's almost like all they want is sympathy and to look like a caring person, when the best thing to do would be to hold their hands up and say "I'm NOT a vet, and this half-dead animal needs one. It's beyond my capabilities."

I understand that all they want to do is help but its not their place to adopt an animal who blatantly need more help than they can give. 

What's more annoying is the "omg it died" thread which has happened EVERY TIME they adopt one of these animals. It might well be beyond any help, but as mentioned above constantly taking it out of the viv, photographing it's poo, talking about it on a forum of people who are NOT all experts and vets and then putting it back in the viv every single day, while administering medical products is going to stress a half-dead animal out to the point where death is almost an inevitability.

If this person was a qualified vet then yeah, fair enough. But the sheer number of "what do I do" threads from them clearly shows that they are not medically trained. That's what's making me personally annoyed.

And that's what this thread is for :2thumb:*_


----------



## jlbyron2000

Fair enough!:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly

that person dosnt annoy me.

its the numpty who trawls preloved and gumtree buying anything thats cheap and a bit dodgy and takes it home,
:censor: the quarantine, throws them in for beeding asap, and calls themselves a leopard gecko breeder?

makes me very :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Tds79

pigglywiggly said:


> that person dosnt annoy me.
> 
> its the numpty who trawls preloved and gumtree buying anything thats cheap and a bit dodgy and takes it home,
> :censor: the quarantine, throws them in for beeding asap, and calls themselves a leopard gecko breeder?
> 
> makes me very :bash::bash::bash:


Has this person just purchased some new geckos ?


----------



## Dan P

pigglywiggly said:


> that person dosnt annoy me.
> 
> its the numpty who trawls preloved and gumtree buying anything thats cheap and a bit dodgy and takes it home,
> :censor: the quarantine, throws them in for beeding asap, and calls themselves a leopard gecko breeder?
> 
> makes me very :bash::bash::bash:


I have just seen this thread but haven't heard of the person before. Could you fill me in on some of the details on what they did before?


----------



## Tombo46

Tonight has literally left me speechless with some of the threads that have popped up


----------



## Lozza.Bella

Tombo46 said:


> Tonight has literally left me speechless with some of the threads that have popped up


 can you pm me some links please


----------



## Tds79

Tombo46 said:


> Tonight has literally left me speechless with some of the threads that have popped up


do share


----------



## Dan P

Tombo46 said:


> Tonight has literally left me speechless with some of the threads that have popped up


Time to spill the beans i think...


----------



## Tombo46

Dan P said:


> Time to spill the beans i think...


It's the same threads we have been talking about. And THAT breeder....


----------



## Dan P

Ohhhhh i see. I think that i might go have a poke around thier previous threads mwahaha


----------



## Lozza.Bella

Tombo46 said:


> It's the same threads we have been talking about. And THAT breeder....



Is is it a naMeless and a thoroughly compleTe eejit that slings anything poor female with any random male???


----------



## Tds79

Which breeder you all talking about....is it the one that purchased 3 new geckos ?


----------



## Tds79

Lozza.Bella said:


> Is is it a naMeless and a thoroughly compleTe eejit that slings anything poor female with any random male???


 
oooooooooooooo sorry dim cow tonight :lol2: I thought you was talking about someone else.


----------



## Tombo46

Tds79 said:


> oooooooooooooo sorry dim cow tonight :lol2: I thought you was talking about someone else.


Haha..


----------



## pigglywiggly

Tds79 said:


> do share


please do, think i`ve missed something.........


----------



## Tombo46

Coming to a pet shop near you!
:bash:


----------



## olivine

Tombo46 said:


> Coming to a pet shop near you!
> :bash:


Well, trying to look on the bright side, it might lead to a reduction in the number of threads being posted. Pity the poor sodding animals though...:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Tds79

olivine said:


> Well, trying to look on the bright side, it might lead to a reduction in the number of threads being posted. Pity the poor sodding animals though...:bash::bash::bash:


:lol2:


----------



## ambyglam

GeckoD said:


> Move it to the 18+!!!


eh no...i had myself removed from there, and since this is my thread...haha


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Why was I not informed that the thread was back up and running! Not impressed people...and just when we had a second 'my beardie has done a poo and an egg has come out with it, OMG I don't have an incubator!!!' thread popped up...it's urate love, seriously!! AARRGGHHH!


----------



## nats0128

Willz0r2010 said:


> That's not the point at all. The point is, this person spends their entire life it seems on here telling everybody how ill the lizard is, and what to do. Instead of facing the fact that it's beyond their help and needs a vet. It's almost like all they want is sympathy and to look like a caring person, when the best thing to do would be to hold their hands up and say "I'm NOT a vet, and this half-dead animal needs one. It's beyond my capabilities."
> 
> I understand that all they want to do is help but its not their place to adopt an animal who blatantly need more help than they can give.
> 
> What's more annoying is the "omg it died" thread which has happened EVERY TIME they adopt one of these animals. It might well be beyond any help, but as mentioned above constantly taking it out of the viv, photographing it's poo, talking about it on a forum of people who are NOT all experts and vets and then putting it back in the viv every single day, while administering medical products is going to stress a half-dead animal out to the point where death is almost an inevitability.
> 
> If this person was a qualified vet then yeah, fair enough. But the sheer number of "what do I do" threads from them clearly shows that they are not medically trained. That's what's making me personally annoyed.
> 
> And that's what this thread is for :2thumb:


I understand this is a reptile forum but i just wanted to make 1 thing clear, the vets around my area that i have been to/ visited are only interested in domestic pets dogs/cats, as i come from a family that loves animals if we see a animal in distress we will try and help it out.

My grandad has housed many pidgeons/crows in his garage that have either been hit with a car or fallen out of tree, a couple have been taken to the vets but all they said was for us to nurse them better as they will just put it down,

And also with hedgehogs i use to have a pet hedgehog that lived in my garden
we noticed that it was starting to come out more during that day and sleeping at night so we rang the vet as it was nearly a house pet (just lived outside) They was unable to do anything to it and was going to put it down, so we had to ring round and find the nearest breeder who helped us out,



> What's more annoying is the "omg it died" thread which has happened EVERY TIME they adopt one of these animals.


Out of all the animals i have nursed back to health only a few have died


----------



## ambyglam

dickvansheepcake said:


> Why was I not informed that the thread was back up and running! Not impressed people...and just when we had a second 'my beardie has done a poo and an egg has come out with it, OMG I don't have an incubator!!!' thread popped up...it's urate love, seriously!! AARRGGHHH!


its also not as busy in this section as im mainly only in the lizard bit like most of you...bring back the best thread ever...its serious and fun!


----------



## Willz0r2010

nats0128 said:


> Out of all the animals i have nursed back to health only a few have died


...wha??

None of what I said was about you...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Willz0r2010 said:


> ...wha??
> 
> None of what I said was about you...


I thought wires may have got slightly crossed when I read that!


----------



## Willz0r2010

I don't even know who she is.


----------



## nats0128

i no none of it was aimed at me i was just making a point


----------



## Willz0r2010

I think you've missed the point here. It's about posting stupidity, not about looking after sick animals.


----------



## ambyglam

could anyone who lives near a tk maxx please pm me as im having an emergency... lizard... there... on topic!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I have another brutal truth for everyone...there flipping well called dubia roaches, dubIA. NOT dubai. And also, lizards shed NOT shred. Is it really that difficult!


----------



## Willz0r2010

dickvansheepcake said:


> I have another brutal truth for everyone...there flipping well called dubia roaches, dubIA. NOT dubai. And also, lizards shed NOT shred. Is it really that difficult!



*cough* It's "they're" not "there" *cough*


[Ducks and hides.]


----------



## olivine

dickvansheepcake said:


> I have another brutal truth for everyone...there flipping well called dubia roaches, dubIA. NOT dubai. And also, lizards shed NOT shred. Is it really that difficult!


Sheesh, give people a break. At this time of year they're too busy breading their animals (beadie dragoons and leapord ghekos mainly) to worry about spelling...


----------



## pigglywiggly

and are too busy watching their breaded dragoons shredding..........


----------



## Willz0r2010

It's the "txt spk" that really, really, really, really, really really gets to me.

That rubbish was designed to save money on text messages by saving space. It's free online :bash:

bt sum ppl stil fink its kk 2 typ lyk a spanna n wen sum1 ses "y?" dey tak it lyk a persnl atak n pretnd its da onli way dey no hw 2 tipe.



And now I feel dirty.


----------



## kemist

Willz0r2010 said:


> It's the "txt spk" that really, really, really, really, really really gets to me.
> 
> That rubbish was designed to save money on text messages by saving space. It's free online :bash:
> 
> bt sum ppl stil fink its kk 2 typ lyk a spanna n wen sum1 ses "y?" dey tak it lyk a persnl atak n pretnd its da onli way dey no hw 2 tipe.
> 
> 
> 
> And now I feel dirty.


 
Scrub yourself with bleach use a 50/50 solution it also works to clean reps with mites but you have to post a thread afterwards asking why your rep looks ill despite your perfect care.

(now adopting duck and cover position)


----------



## Phil3822

There are plenty of threads in the lizard section ripe for flamming!


----------



## pigglywiggly

theres been a bit of a rush on them lately...........very odd


----------



## Tds79

Phil3822 said:


> There are plenty of threads in the lizard section ripe for flamming!


Im staying clearish of lizard section atm as its annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## olivine

Tds79 said:


> Im staying clearish of lizard section atm as its annoys the hell out of me.


Can't imagine why?? :whistling2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Willz0r2010 said:


> *cough* It's "they're" not "there" *cough*
> 
> 
> [Ducks and hides.]


:whip: quiet you! My spelling's usually fine...I was just wound up and over tired. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!



pigglywiggly said:


> and are too busy watching their breaded dragoons shredding..........


Breaded dragons does actually make me giggle, well it did the first dozen times I saw it! Just get images of a baking tray full of battered lizards and chips! :gasp:


----------



## Phil3822

Breaded dragons would be a nice treat for the bosc's.


----------



## Tds79

Phil3822 said:


> Breaded dragons would be a nice treat for the bosc's.


 
lol I cant even believe that matey suggested that.


----------



## Dan P

Anyone seen today's most stupid thread?


----------



## Willz0r2010

There's a LOT of contenders for that title today. Which one?


----------



## Dan P

The one i have just commented on in the Lizard section


----------



## Willz0r2010

It's not that bad! Some people don't read these forums every day, so they just don't know. Pet shops will never tell you not to buy something from them - the only stupid person here is the original salesperson who gave them the animal.

Until I came on here, I didn't know that you can't house certain animals together. They live together in the wild, so why not in a vivarium? Especially when Mr. Dude a'la Reptile Shop says "Ah mate, they'll be fine! Just make sure you buy the vivarium from us so we can give you a discount!"


----------



## Dan P

Suppose but surley if one os double the age and double the size and one keeps doing all the mating signs then it would have been a first thought to seperate them. Also does no one even looked at a caresheet these days?


----------



## Willz0r2010

Again I can only speak for myself here, but I didn't know what a caresheet was until I came on here. When I bought my very first snake (a MBK from a reptile shop) I was told to keep it on pine woodchip, and only needed one hide. And that a thermostat wasn't needed in such a small faunarium.

Had it set up like that for weeks before coming on here and reading stuff up. I'm sure if something had gone wrong, I'd have googled "reptile help" or "reptile forum", signed up, and posted a thread like "My MBK's head has just fallen off, what do I do?"

It's only forum users who know what caresheets are, remember! And it's only a tiny, tiny amount of reptile keepers who use forums.


----------



## Dan P

Yeah but people do usually research before buying their pet dont they?


----------



## Willz0r2010

Don't be daft!

Spend an hour in any reptile or pet shop anywhere in the UK. I can safely guarantee that you will see somebody walk in, look around, spot something amazing and buy it on an impulse. That's why the animals are on display - to catch your eye and make you want it right then and there. Reptile shops don't care what happens once they've taken your money (well, the good ones do of course, but most don't) and the majority of punters will always buy on impulse. 

Then of course, they take it home, realise they have no idea why it's licking it's own eyeball, and post a thread on a forum only to get cyber-bullied because they didn't search the 54,678 threads to find one about their particular issue.


----------



## Jeffers3

dickvansheepcake said:


> I have another brutal truth for everyone...there flipping well called dubia roaches, dubIA. NOT dubai. And also, lizards shed NOT shred. Is it really that difficult!


Don't forget Super Mario Worms and Nutrabol.


----------



## ambyglam

Willz0r2010 said:


> Don't be daft!
> 
> Spend an hour in any reptile or pet shop anywhere in the UK. I can safely guarantee that you will see somebody walk in, look around, spot something amazing and buy it on an impulse.


Stop stalking me... I only do that....every time I go into a pet shop...lol


----------



## Dan P

ambyglam said:


> Stop stalking me... I only do that....every time I go into a pet shop...lol


I take it that you are a bit of an impulse buyer then


----------



## Tombo46

ive been unable to get an internet connection for a few days being in cambodia and I come back to THIS! 3 measley pages of brutal truth!?

what about the thread in the classifieds saying "lizards wanted" or "baby gecko's wanted"..

*sigh*

must try harder people. ill be back in a few days I think so give me something good to read!


----------



## Tds79

hope your having a nice time tom. For how bloody clicky this place is getting im surprised this place has had any posts.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Tombo46 said:


> ive been unable to get an internet connection for a few days being in cambodia and I come back to THIS! 3 measley pages of brutal truth!?
> 
> what about the thread in the classifieds saying "lizards wanted" or "baby gecko's wanted"..
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> must try harder people. ill be back in a few days I think so give me something good to read!



Right, I'll trawl the entire forum and will find more idiots to moan about than you can shake a stick at!....Right, I'm going in....

(oh, hope you're having a good time in Cambodia by the way  )


----------



## kemist

There is an interesting enigma breeding thread started by someone with a controversal reputation.


----------



## Jeffers3

I'm well up for a moan now. I've been discussing enigma breeding on another thread with some complete muppets who preach about caring for the animals in their care, but continue breeding or supporting the breeding of the enigma morph.

What gets me is that they can't see that it's not essential that this line is continued - they keep saying it is, because there is a "call" for these animals. The way around it that they propose is to embark on an extensive breeding programme, culling all those affected, until the defect is eradicated. This could take years - and may never be successful.

The morons have even held up pedigree dog breeders as an example of good breeding practice. Obviously, these breeders have never done anything morally questionable in their quest for "perfection".

How about breeding desirable characteristics, such as strong bones, good appetites / feeding, good temperaments, strong immune system. Surely this is better than merely looking at something as superficial as skin pattern? There's something a bit wierd and sinister about the obsession with the latter! They'll be after cosmetic surgery for their reps next!


----------



## Jeffers3

kemist said:


> There is an interesting enigma breeding thread started by someone with a controversal reputation.


Wow - talk about timing - and great minds thinking alike?:lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

How many people are going to think that people on a forum can do more for their dying lizard than a vet can!!!!! AAARRRRGGHHH! Honestly!


----------



## kemist

dickvansheepcake said:


> How many people are going to think that people on a forum can do more for their dying lizard than a vet can!!!!! AAARRRRGGHHH! Honestly!


There will always be plenty of those. If its something minor i may ask online but if a problem is major, bad breathing, bad mobility or anything with blood its straight to a vet. Its not rocket science how do some people think?


----------



## Jeffers3

dickvansheepcake said:


> How many people are going to think that people on a forum can do more for their dying lizard than a vet can!!!!! AAARRRRGGHHH! Honestly!


I don't know - but unless the owner takes the lizard to the vet, he won't be able to help much!


----------



## pigglywiggly

re:enigmas 
i was told by an experienced breeder ( who had sent affected animals off for testing ) that the circling etc was caused by lack of calcium in the bones in the ear, that the enigma morph dosnt use the calcium in the diet properly. which was apparently why they show neurological symptoms.

if this is true, all the line breeding from unaffected lines in the world will make no difference, & wont startgazers and back flippers will always be bred?

i`ve just got told off on another thread for being unhelpful 
happy days eh :notworthy:


----------



## Tds79

pigglywiggly said:


> re:enigmas
> i was told by an experienced breeder ( who had sent affected animals off for testing ) that the circling etc was caused by lack of calcium in the bones in the ear, that the enigma morph dosnt use the calcium in the diet properly. which was apparently why they show neurological symptoms.
> 
> if this is true, all the line breeding from unaffected lines in the world will make no difference, & wont startgazers and back flippers will always be bred?
> 
> i`ve just got told off on another thread for being unhelpful
> happy days eh :notworthy:


Who told you off ? 

This place gets worse I swear


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`m getting a bit jaded by it all.

i`l help anyone out if i can, have all the time in the world to help newbies with their questions - i`m not bothered how stuuuupid the questions are, as long as they`re trying to do whats right by theirnew critters thats fine with me-everyone has to start somewhere.

it gets a *bit* annoying when the same people are asking the same questions every few weeks/months though.

:devil:


----------



## Willz0r2010

There's somebody posting in the Newbie Advice section. Constantly. Over and over again. About which snake to get. Again and again.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve missed that one!


----------



## Willz0r2010

What snake shall I get?

Can somebody write me out a shopping list for this one please?

What snake shall I get?!?

Can somebody do me a shopping list for this one?

Sigh.


----------



## pigglywiggly

dont they keep leos?


----------



## Big Red One

Jeffers3 said:


> I'm well up for a moan now. I've been discussing enigma breeding on another thread with some complete muppets who preach about caring for the animals in their care, but continue breeding or supporting the breeding of the enigma morph.
> 
> What gets me is that they can't see that it's not essential that this line is continued - they keep saying it is, because there is a "call" for these animals. The way around it that they propose is to embark on an extensive breeding programme, culling all those affected, until the defect is eradicated. This could take years - and may never be successful.
> 
> The morons have even held up pedigree dog breeders as an example of good breeding practice. Obviously, these breeders have never done anything morally questionable in their quest for "perfection".
> 
> How about breeding desirable characteristics, such as strong bones, good appetites / feeding, good temperaments, strong immune system. Surely this is better than merely looking at something as superficial as skin pattern? There's something a bit wierd and sinister about the obsession with the latter! They'll be after cosmetic surgery for their reps next!


Can you please highlight the muppets and morons and link the thread you are relating to?


----------



## Row'n'Bud

Also better to call us muppets and morons openly on the appropriate thread rather than running off in here to do it :bash:


----------



## Jeffers3

Big Red One said:


> Can you please highlight the muppets and morons and link the thread you are relating to?


This statement was anonymous, as I wouldn't want to openly name the people this was aimed at. However, it wasn't aimed at everyone on the other thread. I realise that I'm in a minority with my views, but I stand by these. If I've upset people who think I've called them muppets and morons, then I apologise. Maybe, even aimed at the couple of people I meant it for, it was not a clever thing to say. Emotions were running high at the time - is my only defence.

I'll steer clear of enigma debates from now on. I don't think my views are shared, so I guess it's best to keep them to myself.


----------



## Spider Call

In reply to a pot from yesterday  If you want to breed good appetites you are more than welcome to borrow a couple of mine XD They are pigs!


----------



## Tds79

i think the enigma thread needs to be left alone as it always gets emotions high. This thread amby started so people could have a good old moan, not for people to argue etc and cause this thread to be locked.


----------



## Biggys

Rant.. but bear with me !

I needed to get some extra peices of bark for my new bosc tank the other day and my normal reptile shop was shut... so I went into one just up the road.... he has a few reptiles and some T's and a couple of parrots

I was just looking at what he had got in stock when I saw 2 adult beardies in a 2x2x2 viv  they could barely move, he also had baby corn snakes on sand :gasp: and all the T's were dead and rotting in their enclosures  and one of the parrots had pulled out nearly all of his feathers and the guy in the shop was telling people thats normal it's what they do to groom...

It really annoyed me I was walking about town fuming about it 
It was bad last time I went in there And I reported Him then
but the RSPCA said I'm sorry there is not enough evidence ( I have the bloody pic's on my phone ) 

The beardies look like some one has taken a blowtorch to them really badly burned and thier substrate is 80% poo and 20% crushed walnut shells

The hatching corns were on sand and were full of poo in the corners
and as I said it was far to late for the T's 

I have decided I'm printing off all the nessarsery care sheets and I'm taking them down and I'm going to confront him about it 
as the RSPCA couldn't give a :censor:....

Anyway sorry for boring you I just felt the need to talk to someone about it :blush:


----------



## olivine

Biggys said:


> Rant.. but bear with me !
> 
> I needed to get some extra peices of bark for my new bosc tank the other day and my normal reptile shop was shut... so I went into one just up the road.... he has a few reptiles and some T's and a couple of parrots
> 
> I was just looking at what he had got in stock when I saw 2 adult beardies in a 2x2x2 viv  they could barely move, he also had baby corn snakes on sand :gasp: and all the T's were dead and rotting in their enclosures  and one of the parrots had pulled out nearly all of his feathers and the guy in the shop was telling people thats normal it's what they do to groom...
> 
> It really annoyed me I was walking about town fuming about it
> It was bad last time I went in there And I reported Him then
> but the RSPCA said I'm sorry there is not enough evidence ( I have the bloody pic's on my phone )
> 
> The beardies look like some one has taken a blowtorch to them really badly burned and thier substrate is 80% poo and 20% crushed walnut shells
> 
> The hatching corns were on sand and were full of poo in the corners
> and as I said it was far to late for the T's
> 
> I have decided I'm printing off all the nessarsery care sheets and I'm taking them down and I'm going to confront him about it
> as the RSPCA couldn't give a :censor:....
> 
> Anyway sorry for boring you I just felt the need to talk to someone about it :blush:


If there's no improvement after discussing things with the owner of the shop, try reporting it to the local council. This thread contains some excellent advice on what to do if you have concerns about a pet shop.


----------



## Biggys

olivine said:


> If there's no improvement after discussing things with the owner of the shop, try reporting it to the local council. This thread contains some excellent advice on what to do if you have concerns about a pet shop.


I've reported them to the RSPCA and the local council.....
But he hasn't changed except for the worse 

But we will see how it goes... If not I might need to try other routes


----------



## Tds79

grr . . . . It appears its fine to shove a camera in your lizards face whilst its shedding


----------



## pigglywiggly

is someones lizard shredding? :gasp:


----------



## Tds79

i know shocking isnt it. Am i seriously the only one that gets peed off with it,


----------



## *mogwai*

i'm loving this thread, can i have a turn now?

being new to keeping reps isn't an excuse for being stupid.
a BCI with a red tail doesn't make it a BCC.
if you ask for some advice and don't like the replies, don't start another thread asking exactly the same question but worded slightly differently.
if you start a thread and most of the replies say you need a vet then chances are you need a vet.
we don't care how far away your nearest vet is or what time/day it is, if your animal needs a vet then it needs a vet. telling us over an over again that your nearest vet is miles away aint gonna change a thing, tell it to your sick animal and see if it suddenly gets better. 

that'll do..... for now.


----------



## Tds79

teshu said:


> i'm loving this thread, can i have a turn now?
> 
> being new to keeping reps isn't an excuse for being stupid.
> a BCI with a red tail doesn't make it a BCC.
> if you ask for some advice and don't like the replies, don't start another thread asking exactly the same question but worded slightly differently.
> if you start a thread and most of the replies say you need a vet then chances are you need a vet.
> we don't care how far away your nearest vet is or what time/day it is, if your animal needs a vet then it needs a vet. telling us over an over again that your nearest vet is miles away aint gonna change a thing, tell it to your sick animal and see if it suddenly gets better.
> 
> that'll do..... for now.


Times like this i wish there was a like button


----------



## *mogwai*

thought of another one. 

are you texting the forum? no, then stop text typing. your keyboard is equiped with vowels, bloody use them.


----------



## pigglywiggly

maybe some peeps should move house.........nearer to a vet or on a bus route?


----------



## Tds79

ive moved around a lot and lived in some pretty rural places and yet there has always been a vets i thought they was everywhere and most have some knowledge on reptiles.


----------



## Ophexis

Something that gets me...

*Thread 1*
OP: I want this animal, give me a care sheet for it.
Rest of forum: Yeah okay. Please use Google next time.

*Thread 2 (30 minutes - 12 hours later)*
OP: I want this (most likely completely different) animal, give me a care sheet for it.
Rest of forum: Google it.

*Thread 3 (30 minutes - 12 hours later)*
OP: I want this (most likely completely different) animal, give me a care sheet for it.
Rest of forum: FFS do your own research and settle on something for God's sake, you lazy git!! :devil: :devil:

Moral of the story: The creation of the Internet does not instantly make you incapable of researching something yourself. Also, darting about from pillar to post does not make you any friends.


----------



## Dan P

teshu said:


> thought of another one.
> 
> are you texting the forum? no, then stop text typing. your keyboard is equiped with vowels, bloody use them.


This is what i hate, even in text's it annoys me : victory:


----------



## the mighty P

thats awfull, could you report him to the council or trade standards ? not sure what good that will do as im not sure if they need a licence. im shocked that the rspca reacted like that try email them the pictures


----------



## Tds79

ty dont even bother with rspca, they have no more power than you and me. Council is the one you want to contact. Advise them that you keep reptiles and know the care these reptiles and other animals are receiving are less than poor, keep ringing them and they will listen and go out to him.


----------



## *mogwai*

pigglywiggly said:


> maybe some peeps should move house.........nearer to a vet or on a bus route?


no, i'm not suggesting people should move house just to be nearer a vet. but surely it makes sense to have a plan if your pet needs a vet. what i was trying to say was if you post that this, this and this is wrong with your animal and everyone replies saying that it needs a vet, there's no point saying that the vet is too far away. nothing's gonna change. 

what worries me is that amount of teenagers on here or generally that have pets. do the parents realise that if said pet needs medical help, it's down to them to take it there and pay for it. i'm sure some do but how many wouldn't bother?


----------



## Biggys

teshu said:


> no, i'm not suggesting people should move house just to be nearer a vet. but surely it makes sense to have a plan if your pet needs a vet. what i was trying to say was if you post that this, this and this is wrong with your animal and everyone replies saying that it needs a vet, there's no point saying that the vet is too far away. nothing's gonna change.
> 
> *what worries me is that amount of teenagers on here or generally that have pets. do the parents realise that if said pet needs medical help, it's down to them to take it there and pay for it. i'm sure some do but how many wouldn't bother?*


As you said some do but many won't.

It was my choice to keep reptiles therefore the responsibility of all the food and husbandry costs, Yeah my perants have help me out of tight spots with money.

What does really get my rag is when you have kids ( I say kids because I';m ashamed to be in the same agfe group as them ) that buy a reptile and treat them like trading cards.

I know of some one my age that brought a bosc, only to have i 3 days before they sold It as it hissed at them... Then speaking to them later in the day they were going out to look at a nile monitor :gasp:
If they think a bosc is bad they won't even get home with a nile 

It's people like this that give us younger keepers a bad name amoungst you older keepers.


----------



## olivine

teshu said:


> what worries me is that amount of teenagers on here or generally that have pets. do the parents realise that if said pet needs medical help, it's down to them to take it there and pay for it. i'm sure some do but how many wouldn't bother?


To be fair, there are also many teenagers on here who are extremely dedicated and knowledgeable herpers and who take full responsibility for the well-being of their animals. Sadly, irresponsible owners aren't confined to just one age group; their are plenty of 'mature' keepers who are equally likely to ignore advice to take a sick animal to the vet.


----------



## ambyglam

I am gonna have a rant...... watch out folks....

I am bloody sick of people on here wanting sympathy by telling people everything about themselves and their pets and wanting everyone to feel sorry for them all the bloody time!!!!

and relax

now doesnt that feel better!


----------



## sandmatt

ambyglam said:


> I am gonna have a rant...... watch out folks....
> 
> I am bloody sick of people on here wanting sympathy by telling people everything about themselves and their pets and wanting everyone to feel sorry for them all the bloody time!!!!
> 
> and relax
> 
> now doesnt that feel better!



I hate it in real life, but on here it just seems that little bit more annoying...


----------



## Phil3822

Few interesting intelligent threads about, I am fed up with some members inability to debate without personal attack. See it so much on here and it is no good to the community learning or expressing their opinions.


----------



## *mogwai*

olivine said:


> To be fair, there are also many teenagers on here who are extremely dedicated and knowledgeable herpers and who take full responsibility for the well-being of their animals. Sadly, irresponsible owners aren't confined to just one age group; their are plenty of 'mature' keepers who are equally likely to ignore advice to take a sick animal to the vet.


i know and i'm very careful not to to tar all teenagers with the same brush. but if a rep or any pet has an expensive vets bill, with the best will in the world, most teenagers wont have the money to pay and it will be up to mum & dad.


----------



## Meko

i really i mean REALLY hate reading a thread about somebody who's going to get something new; and they insist on telling us that they're going to research it first and make sure that they ......... and ................ before they get it because ......................


yeah, great.... nobody cares; just ask your bloody question.


----------



## Ophexis

Meko said:


> i really i mean REALLY hate reading a thread about somebody who's going to get something new; and they insist on telling us that they're going to research it first and make sure that they ......... and ................ before they get it because ......................
> 
> 
> yeah, great.... nobody cares; just ask your bloody question.


What irritates me _more_ is when they say they've researched it to death and have looked absolutely everywhere... 

And then they ask what it eats. Or other utter fail questions you could have answered yourself from the first care sheet you apparently encountered.


----------



## Ophexis

Some people are childish, immature imbeciles. That is all. :devil:


----------



## Biggys

Ophexis said:


> Some people are childish, immature imbeciles. That is all. :devil:


:lol2:

What's up ?


----------



## roddy mac

i just hate......... how raw toast tastes just like bread, just had raw cheese on toast and it tasted just like a cheese sanny :whistling2:


----------



## Ophexis

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> What's up ?


Ahh, just a few people on here rubbing me the wrong way with their attitude, hun...


----------



## Willz0r2010

That's what people on here do.

I got told today that unless you use live planted tanks and woodlice, you're not "knowledgable" and that cleaning a vivarium is "hilarious."

grabpunchkickthrow.


----------



## Biggys

Ophexis said:


> Ahh, just a few people on here rubbing me the wrong way with their attitude, hun...


Ah... fair enough, some people can be right idiot's :devil:

but alsong as your alright thats all that matters


----------



## ambyglam

who else missed this thread being in the lizard section?


----------



## Tds79

me, think it got hidden away incase it upsets anyone . . . . . Few people id like to upset atm:bash:


----------



## mandyT

i have something else to add which gets my back up...

yes i have some experiance in reptile keeping and breeding. but i have so much more to learn... and im willing to take on advice and learn... but when i has a question which might be confusing for some but basic for others, the people on here (the really experinace people) seem to judge you and be like "i thought you knew what you was doing" 

everyone has to start somewhere, and if they are willing to learn why judge them ? this is a help forum not a forum to judge people on


----------



## Willz0r2010

I think the reason you encountered trouble in your thread earlier was because in your signature it says "Leopard Gecko Breeder" and your thread was asking whether your gecko was carrying eggs. I would always imagine that a "breeder" would know if her lizard is gravid...


----------



## mandyT

im not having a go or anything but i fact was i wanted a second opinion on it... they both looks gravid to me, but i wanted someone else to say yes or no... as i have told many people before, i bred 2 pairs of geckos last year, had 3 eggs (one male was infertile the other was a late breeder) im breeding bigger this year. the femle that produced the eggs, we just saw her mate and then we put her in her own viv with a egg box, never bothered checking.


----------



## Phil3822

Suprised this thread has died a bit with so many annoying threads popping up on the lizard section. No wonder I have found myself drifting across to the snake section!


----------



## olivine

Phil3822 said:


> Suprised this thread has died a bit with so many annoying threads popping up on the lizard section. No wonder I have found myself drifting across to the snake section!


I don't blame you in the least; it looks like wars are currently being fought on several of the threads in the lizard section. I think I might seek refuge over in snakes myself and I don't even have any of the bloody things!


----------



## *mogwai*

awwwwe, yeah come over to the snakes section. it's nice & cozy at the mo.


----------



## Big Red One

Phil3822 said:


> Suprised this thread has died a bit with so many annoying threads popping up on the lizard section. No wonder I have found myself drifting across to the snake section!


Glad I ain't the only one! Although snakes can have it's moments... Stats/heatmats seem to be one over there!



olivine said:


> I don't blame you in the least; it looks like wars are currently being fought on several of the threads in the lizard section. I think I might seek refuge over in snakes myself and I don't even have any of the bloody things!


Hey Val. Don't diss the serpents !!! You may even find you like em, go have a nose .....Cough - carpet pythons - :whistling2:
Lizards is like world war 3 for the deadheads at the moment - I really am struggling to care any more


----------



## Big Red One

Oh yeah here's one to kickstart this thread back to life !

When people post with a thread title like 'help needed'
Well that really helps me choose whether I may be able to assist on the issue! Not too difficult to say something like 'Leo won't eat from a bowl' or similar to GIVE US A :censor: CLUE!!!!!!! 

Nine times out of ten if you do click on one of those threads it's about someones monitor/iguana or something else I have no useful knowledge or experience with.

Pleeeeeeease help us choose a thread to contribute to by stating what you want help WITH ! Otherwise I really won't bother wasting my time any more.....


And breathe.


----------



## olivine

Big Red One said:


> Hey Val. Don't diss the serpents !!! You may even find you like em, go have a nose .....Cough - carpet pythons - :whistling2:


:yeahright: Now if I didn't know any better, I'd say that you attempting to exact revenge for the fact that I helped to lead you astray with the gonis (and, of course, the Strophs :whistling2 



Big Red One said:


> Lizards is like world war 3 for the deadheads at the moment - I really am struggling to care any more


Sadly, there seem to be an increasing number of people who feel exactly the same way :sad:



Big Red One said:


> Oh yeah here's one to kickstart this thread back to life !
> 
> When people post with a thread title like 'help needed'
> Well that really helps me choose whether I may be able to assist on the issue! Not too difficult to say something like 'Leo won't eat from a bowl' or similar to GIVE US A :censor: CLUE!!!!!!!
> 
> Nine times out of ten if you do click on one of those threads it's about someones monitor/iguana or something else I have no useful knowledge or experience with.
> 
> Pleeeeeeease help us choose a thread to contribute to by stating what you want help WITH ! Otherwise I really won't bother wasting my time any more.....
> 
> And breathe.


But surely you know we're all supposed to be telepathetic in the lizard section and know precisely what the thread relates to....:whistling2:


----------



## ambyglam

I contacted admin about having this moved back...but no reply yet?

the rest of you could have a go too!

by the way...like my new valentines inspired sig?


----------



## Tds79

Amby your new sig made me smile . . . . . . And god knows i needed something to make me smile today. So thank you


----------



## Willz0r2010

Good lord the Lizard Section scares me. Somebody took their beardie to a PUB and it fell off the bar onto the floor.

I think new born babies should sit a common sense test and if they fail they should be given to dog food companies.


----------



## Dan P

Willz0r2010 said:


> Good lord the Lizard Section scares me. Somebody *took their beardie to a PUB* and it fell off the bar onto the floor.
> 
> I think new born babies should sit a common sense test and if they fail they should be given to dog food companies.


Seriously :bash:


----------



## Willz0r2010

It's unreal, isn't it.

Quite simply unreal.


----------



## ambyglam

Tds79 said:


> Amby your new sig made me smile . . . . . . And god knows i needed something to make me smile today. So thank you


Im glad it has cheered you up.

I have decided it is my duty to update my sig pic with the changing seasons...

so..whats next spring then easter?



Willz0r2010 said:


> Good lord the Lizard Section scares me. Somebody took their beardie to a PUB and it fell off the bar onto the floor.
> 
> I think new born babies should sit a common sense test and if they fail they should be given to dog food companies.



yeh but what he failed to mention was that he took the beardie to the pub as it was the beardies round! lol


----------



## ambyglam

what do you think Squeakky was trying to SAY!


----------



## olivine

ambyglam said:


> what do you think Squeakky was trying to SAY!


Er......"oh bother I'm jolly miffed"?


----------



## ambyglam

olivine said:


> Er......"oh bother I'm jolly miffed"?


omg its like you were reading his mind or something lollll

its cos of your lush gargs!


----------



## bladeblaster

harsh reality, at least 50% of the posters on here are f***wits, who I am surprised can dress themselves let alone look after an animal.

At least half of them have no particular interterest in the animals they are keeping beyond thinking it makes them cool.

Many have far too many animals that they can barely care for, let alone afford vet bills for.

A large proportion decide quite quickly that animals are good for making money out of.

A firghtening number buy dozens of babies cram them into limited space with no thought of how they are going to house them 3 years down the line.

Only about 10% actually know what ailments their pets could suffer and what to do if it occured.

A worrying amount think that a 3 year old can actually be responsible for an animal.


----------



## kato

bladeblaster said:


> harsh reality, at least 50% of the posters on here are f***wits, who I am surprised can dress themselves let alone look after an animal.
> 
> At least half of them have no particular interterest in the animals they are keeping beyond thinking it makes them cool.
> 
> Many have far too many animals that they can barely care for, let alone afford vet bills for.
> 
> A large proportion decide quite quickly that animals are good for making money out of.
> 
> A firghtening number buy dozens of babies cram them into limited space with no thought of how they are going to house them 3 years down the line.
> 
> Only about 10% actually know what ailments their pets could suffer and what to do if it occured.
> 
> A worrying amount think that a 3 year old can actually be responsible for an animal.



Very true:2thumb:

Perhaps it's time that we seriously need to look into Educating prospective keepers before they buy? All too often, folk sell a Reptile that they have bred to make a quick buck without checking out the buyers basic knowledge.


----------



## ambyglam

Its like many things though, how many people on here have 'just gotten' their first reptile...which is something like a bearded dragon, because they saw them at pets at home and they looked cute?

I got my first reptile (omits actual number in years as its making me sound old) ages ago lol, and back then I knew...one guy who had a snake and another girl who had a blue tongued skink, and I got a leopard gecko...oooh, though I had previously owned some salamanders and newts!

I have always had a large amount of animals in my home, and thankfully a lifestyle which means I can afford them and spend time with them...self employment has some good sides and some bad sides...lol

I also think that a life of having many animals has made me appreciate them in their own individual ways. I used to have many birds and now I only have one left, a cockatiel who is about 14 years old, I have also had my terrapin for about 14 years, I have two dogs which I only have as I can take them to work and not leave them in the house all day. I have learned to allocate my time to caring for the animals in their own ways, and my collection has built up over the years.

What terrifies me though is the amount of people who have no experience of caring for animals at all who buy their first snake or lizard...then have 20 month later...do they know how much work is involved...a lot!

but then as you say, how many people on here will be selling their beardies, cresties and royals in 6 months time cos they are 'boring now' to move on to the next trend... and as far as the cresties go...thatll be good for people like me who may just pick up a bargain and be able to give a decent home to something ehich is no longer a fad!

My friend anna says that when she sells at shows, its mainly to other breeders, and I think...its probably a good thing, as at least they are buying for the long term, not just 6 months!


----------



## SleepyD

bladeblaster said:


> harsh reality, at least 50% of the posters on here are f***wits, who I am surprised can dress themselves let alone look after an animal.
> 
> At least half of them have no particular interterest in the animals they are keeping beyond thinking it makes them cool.
> 
> Many have far too many animals that they can barely care for, let alone afford vet bills for.
> 
> A large proportion decide quite quickly that animals are good for making money out of.
> 
> A firghtening number buy dozens of babies cram them into limited space with no thought of how they are going to house them 3 years down the line.
> 
> Only about 10% actually know what ailments their pets could suffer and what to do if it occured.
> 
> A worrying amount think that a 3 year old can actually be responsible for an animal.


^^this^^ :2thumb:
would you like to adopt a grannie? Am house-trained, a great cook and come with my own chainsaws : victory:


----------



## Big Red One

bladeblaster said:


> harsh reality, at least 50% of the posters on here are f***wits, who I am surprised can dress themselves let alone look after an animal.
> 
> At least half of them have no particular interterest in the animals they are keeping beyond thinking it makes them cool.
> 
> Only about 10% actually know what ailments their pets could suffer and what to do if it occured.



And most accurate quote of 2011 goes to Bladeblaster ! :2thumb:


----------



## Tds79

bladeblaster said:


> harsh reality, at least 50% of the posters on here are f***wits, who I am surprised can dress themselves let alone look after an animal.
> 
> At least half of them have no particular interterest in the animals they are keeping beyond thinking it makes them cool.
> 
> Many have far too many animals that they can barely care for, let alone afford vet bills for.
> 
> A large proportion decide quite quickly that animals are good for making money out of.
> 
> A firghtening number buy dozens of babies cram them into limited space with no thought of how they are going to house them 3 years down the line.
> 
> Only about 10% actually know what ailments their pets could suffer and what to do if it occured.
> 
> A worrying amount think that a 3 year old can actually be responsible for an animal.


 it never ceases to amaze me what little research people do before buying a rep and whilst owning one aswell. New things are being discovered all the time and yet so few actually try to keep up with research. 
There is a few reptiles i would love to own but know long term i could not give them the correct size housing so i know i wont ever be able to own them. 
I do think it is shocking how many people buy something, then after a month or so move it on .. . . There is some people that always seem to be selling stuff on in the classifieds. I know we all make mistakes as keepers but some mistakes just shouldnt happen. And sadly its normally the animal that suffers.


----------



## olivine

bladeblaster said:


> harsh reality, at least 50% of the posters on here are f***wits, who I am surprised can dress themselves let alone look after an animal.
> 
> At least half of them have no particular interterest in the animals they are keeping beyond thinking it makes them cool.
> 
> Many have far too many animals that they can barely care for, let alone afford vet bills for.
> 
> A large proportion decide quite quickly that animals are good for making money out of.
> 
> A firghtening number buy dozens of babies cram them into limited space with no thought of how they are going to house them 3 years down the line.
> 
> Only about 10% actually know what ailments their pets could suffer and what to do if it occured.
> 
> A worrying amount think that a 3 year old can actually be responsible for an animal.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Phil3822

Something else which I find annoying on here is when someone says to lock the thread. Generally this is the OP when someone posts something they dont want to hear. People need to realise once a thread is opened its in the public domain on a public forum. As long as its not breaking RFUK rules then all is good. Bit of debate is good for all.


----------



## kemist

Phil3822 said:


> Something else which I find annoying on here is when someone says to lock the thread. Generally this is the OP when someone posts something they dont want to hear. People need to realise once a thread is opened its in the public domain on a public forum. As long as its not breaking RFUK rules then all is good. Bit of debate is good for all.


And claiming people are being unhelpful or out to get them because the advice/info is not what they wanted to hear.


----------



## EmmaLock

This is the most ANNOYING thing ever. 
I have a snow corn up for sale and i have learned never to post ads on Preloved or Gumtree. 
1 min after posting I have some idiot call me up as ask if it is 'poisonous' can live in a box, what does it eat and when can they collect it?
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Also I had someone a while back PM me about if they can re-heat a regurgitated rat and safely feed it to another snake. 
For.My.LIFE!!!


----------



## Biggys

Emzylock said:


> This is the most ANNOYING thing ever.
> I have a snow corn up for sale and i have learned never to post ads on Preloved or Gumtree.
> 1 min after posting I have some idiot call me up as ask if it is 'poisonous' can live in a box, what does it eat and when can they collect it?
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Also I had someone a while back PM me about if they can re-heat a regurgitated rat and safely feed it to another snake.
> For.My.LIFE!!!


People like this should be drowned at birth


----------



## ambyglam

Biggys said:


> People like this should be drowned at birth


I think their problem is that their parents did try that....lol


----------



## ElfDa

dickvansheepcake said:


> That would be one amazing film...well, not sure amazing is the right word!


it would be memorable, at any rate.


----------



## mahender

new iguana owners. 

ITS SUCH A *LAZY ATTITUDE* TO COME ON HERE AND *EXPECT EVERYONE* TO GIVE YOU ANSWERS TO THINGS THAT YOU CAN CLEARLY FIND OUT BY *TAKING THE TIME* AND MAKING YOUR LAZY ARSES READ *THE SAME LITERATURE *WE HAVE ALL HAD TO READ FIRST. 


PS IT IS SO *IRRESPONSIBLE *TO TAKE ON THESE LIZARDS WITHOUT DOING ANY RESEARCH. *YOU WOULD* BE ABLE TO READ *THE ICFS* IN ONE EVENING SO DO IT. 

iggy helpers

IF YOU ARE GOING TO *PROVIDE INFORMATION* WHY NOT DO IT TO THE *CONFINES OF YOUR KNOWLEDGE*. DONT *RECITE SOMETHING* AS IF YOU HAVE AN UNDERSTANDING *WHERE IN FACT* YOU HAVE JUST READ IT AN HOUR AGO AND *FORGOT MOST OF THE RELEVANT POINTS*.

IF YOU ARE *UNSURE* IT IS PERFECTLY ACCEPTABLE TO SAY 'I READ THIS AND I AM NOT SURE IF IT IS TRUE' OR *'I DONT KNOW BUT THIS IS WHAT I READ'*

IF YOU WERE TRULY THERE FOR THE IGUANAS IT WOULDNT BE ABOUT ' I HAVE SPOKE' OR ' I, ME, WHEN I' HELP THE IGUANAS NOT YOUR OWN EGOS. 

TALK ABOUT IGUANAS NOT YOURSELVES. (RELEVANT ANECDOTAL RECITES ARE OK) IF THEY ARE RELEVANT. 



bring on the backlash. lol


----------



## Biggys

mahender said:


> new iguana owners.
> 
> ITS SUCH A *LAZY ATTITUDE* TO COME ON HERE AND *EXPECT EVERYONE* TO GIVE YOU ANSWERS TO THINGS THAT YOU CAN CLEARLY FIND OUT BY *TAKING THE TIME* AND MAKING YOUR LAZY ARSES READ *THE SAME LITERATURE *WE HAVE ALL HAD TO READ FIRST.
> 
> 
> PS IT IS SO *IRRESPONSIBLE *TO TAKE ON THESE LIZARDS WITHOUT DOING ANY RESEARCH. *YOU WOULD* BE ABLE TO READ *THE ICFS* IN ONE EVENING SO DO IT.
> 
> iggy helpers
> 
> IF YOU ARE GOING TO *PROVIDE INFORMATION* WHY NOT DO IT TO THE *CONFINES OF YOUR KNOWLEDGE*. DONT *RECITE SOMETHING* AS IF YOU HAVE AN UNDERSTANDING *WHERE IN FACT* YOU HAVE JUST READ IT AN HOUR AGO AND *FORGOT MOST OF THE RELEVANT POINTS*.
> 
> IF YOU ARE *UNSURE* IT IS PERFECTLY ACCEPTABLE TO SAY 'I READ THIS AND I AM NOT SURE IF IT IS TRUE' OR *'I DONT KNOW BUT THIS IS WHAT I READ'*
> 
> IF YOU WERE TRULY THERE FOR THE IGUANAS IT WOULDNT BE ABOUT ' I HAVE SPOKE' OR ' I, ME, WHEN I' HELP THE IGUANAS NOT YOUR OWN EGOS.
> 
> TALK ABOUT IGUANAS NOT YOURSELVES. (RELEVANT ANECDOTAL RECITES ARE OK) IF THEY ARE RELEVANT.
> 
> 
> 
> bring on the backlash. lol


 
I sence alot of angy in this post :whistling2:


But I know what you mean, after a few Iggy threads I have seen I really do wonder what is going through peoples minds :lol2:


----------



## ElfDa

SteveCourty said:


> If you can't afford the vet don't buy the pet


I could afford the vet when I got my tortoise... and then I became unemployed.
one vet visit is two week's worth of unemployment, if you get approved.

I started my own business, as an artist (i'd been moonlighting, to begin with), and the gov't refuses to give me any aid. Spent months asking.

anyway, we've had trouble making ends meet, but Penny (my leopard tort) still saw the vet and had 2 rounds of antibiotics for her URI/LRI combo.

the LRI seems mostly gone, but the URI is lingering like hell. We can't afford another vet visit; we may not be able to make rent, next month! and I wouldn't feel right saying "excuse me, would anyone like a 2-year-old leopard with a persistent RI?" so... we've got her in a hospital box, the temps cranked up, and she seems totally fine, aside from her boogers.

She plows her hide boxes around, splashes about in her tank, and even runs to check out the cats when they stop by, and begs for food like a spaniel. But she also sneezes and blows snot bubbles. She is getting less snotty, and we can only cross our fingers that she beats this, through environmental changes. :/ 

so, while I do agree: if you can't afford the vet, don't buy the pet! but others need to understand that sometimes jobs evaporate, and with it, goes the cash-flow.

that being said, I'm applying for gigs that I *really* don't want, so I'll be able to a. make rent and b. take Penny to the vet again.
..my fiance is getting annoyed with her vet bills. :c


----------



## ElfDa

...hey, this is a rant page... [lights up]

NEVER BUY CHAMELEONS FOR 5 YEAR OLD CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't care how much s/he loved Rango and Tangled; those are cartoons, not real animals, and real chameleons are not NEARLY so "fun loving" or even friendly. It's one of the hardest animals you can ever keep as a pet, that doesn't want to eat you. 

No animal should be purchased, caught, traded, or acquired in any other way, based on a movie, photograph, one interaction, or seeing one at the zoo. EVAR.

I'll throw more rage at this, later.

I'm not a super-experienced herp keeper, but I've done a LOT of reading. so it irks me that much more when other people can't be bothered. 
I love forums like these; they're a great way to learn from people who live with and care for these amazing beasties on a daily basis, along with books, web pages, and talking to breeders/resale people/local hobbyists.


----------



## Nix

You paid a normal price, you bought it as a normal. Surprise surprise it is a normal. It is not a royal python morph, don't bother posting a thread about it. Sigh

If you want to know how to use callingtons use the search button. We get 7 threads a week!


----------



## Willz0r2010

Nix said:


> You paid a normal price, you bought it as a normal. Surprise surprise it is a normal. It is not a royal python morph, don't bother posting a thread about it. Sigh
> 
> If you want to know how to use callingtons use the search button. We get 7 threads a week!


Yeah, but how do I use a heat mat?


----------



## jlbyron2000

ambyglam said:


> Its like many things though, how many people on here have 'just gotten' their first reptile...which is something like a bearded dragon, because they saw them at pets at home and they looked cute?
> 
> I got my first reptile (omits actual number in years as its making me sound old) ages ago lol, and back then I knew...one guy who had a snake and another girl who had a blue tongued skink, and I got a leopard gecko...oooh, though I had previously owned some salamanders and newts!
> 
> I have always had a large amount of animals in my home, and thankfully a lifestyle which means I can afford them and spend time with them...self employment has some good sides and some bad sides...lol
> 
> I also think that a life of having many animals has made me appreciate them in their own individual ways. I used to have many birds and now I only have one left, a cockatiel who is about 14 years old, I have also had my terrapin for about 14 years, I have two dogs which I only have as I can take them to work and not leave them in the house all day. I have learned to allocate my time to caring for the animals in their own ways, and my collection has built up over the years.
> 
> What terrifies me though is the amount of people who have no experience of caring for animals at all who buy their first snake or lizard...then have 20 month later...do they know how much work is involved...a lot!
> 
> but then as you say, how many people on here will be selling their beardies, cresties and royals in 6 months time cos they are 'boring now' to move on to the next trend... and as far as the cresties go...thatll be good for people like me who may just pick up a bargain and be able to give a decent home to something ehich is no longer a fad!
> 
> My friend anna says that when she sells at shows, its mainly to other breeders, and I think...its probably a good thing, as at least they are buying for the long term, not just 6 months!


 
Grrr , This Statement does annoy me a bit! I dont think you can make Blanket statements about people and group them all in the same Basket! 

My Five year old daughter saw a Leopard Gecko in Pets at Home and asked me for one. (Me never owning a reptile in my life). I didnt have first clue about their habitat or care. I went home, had a little read up - Asked Knowledgaeble friends - and took my daughter back to the store on a number of occasions to see if she was still Interested. I didnt buy a gecko from pets at home, or its habitat. I purchased it via a friend. Must say that was 8 months ago, and my 5 year old daughter still dotes on her very healthy well looked after gecko. Within 2 months of the Gecko (Having had no reptile experience before that) i purchased via classified a water dragon and viv setup - and a 2 months after that another dragon. A month after that i bought 2 corn snakes and following that my latest new pets are 2 bearded dragons ive had for a couple of months. Im soon to be getting a Royal Python too making my animal total 8 within 8 months. All my animals have the best of care, looked after, loved in their own special way and are healthy thriving animals. All this stemmed from my 5 year olds begging for a gecko from pets at home! 

So please.... Some peoples enthusiam can stem from seeing an animal the first time at a zoo, a childs curiosity etc, and grow rapidly like an addiction - But it doesnt mean my animals are treated less well or gonna be rehomed as a dying phase!

:welcome:


----------



## kezzbag

ElfDa said:


> ...hey, this is a rant page... [lights up]
> 
> NEVER BUY CHAMELEONS FOR 5 YEAR OLD CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't care how much s/he loved Rango and Tangled; those are cartoons, not real animals, and real chameleons are not NEARLY so "fun loving" or even friendly. It's one of the hardest animals you can ever keep as a pet, that doesn't want to eat you.
> 
> No animal should be purchased, caught, traded, or acquired in any other way, based on a movie, photograph, one interaction, or seeing one at the zoo. EVAR.
> 
> I'll throw more rage at this, later.
> 
> I'm not a super-experienced herp keeper, but I've done a LOT of reading. so it irks me that much more when other people can't be bothered.
> I love forums like these; they're a great way to learn from people who live with and care for these amazing beasties on a daily basis, along with books, web pages, and talking to breeders/resale people/local hobbyists.


reminds me abit like what happend when finding nemo came out...every little kid wanted a nemo and a dory in their tanks (clown fish and blue tang).

even tho a marine tank so the hardest to maintain parents were buying them and then struggeling to cope. i must admit i still look round pet shops and say "oh looks its a nemo" every time i see them....the bf hasent even seen the movie so just thinks im weird lol :lol2:


----------



## kettykev

I know that some have problems with spelling but it's a snake not a sanke.


----------

